# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Πληροφορική: Αγορά εργασίας, απαιτήσεις, μισθοί κλπ

## anon

Γιατί όταν ζητάνε προσωπικό, δεν βάζουν και ενδεικτικά γιατί μισθό μιλάμε; Ενώ έχουμε αναλύσει πολλές φορές σε άλλα νήματα την απαξίωση του επαγγέλματος, θα περίμενα ότι εδώ να βάζανε σε αγγελίες προσωπικού τις ελάχιστες πραγματικές απαιτήσεις (και όχι όπως εδώ http://www.dotnetzone.gr/cs/forums/2663/ShowPost.aspx) και βέβαια τον μισθό που είναι διατιθημένοι  να δώσουν (κατα προσέγγιση) όπως γίνεται και στο http://www.jobserve.co.uk

*<edit by yiapap>
Split από εδώ*

----------


## aesir

> Γιατί όταν ζητάνε προσωπικό, δεν βάζουν και ενδεικτικά γιατί μισθό μιλάμε; Ενώ έχουμε αναλύσει πολλές φορές σε άλλα νήματα την απαξίωση του επαγγέλματος, θα περίμενα ότι εδώ να βάζανε σε αγγελίες προσωπικού τις ελάχιστες πραγματικές απαιτήσεις (και όχι όπως εδώ http://www.dotnetzone.gr/cs/forums/2663/ShowPost.aspx) και βέβαια τον μισθό που είναι διατιθημένοι  να δώσουν (κατα προσέγγιση) όπως γίνεται και στο http://www.jobserve.co.uk


Τι το ψάχνεις στην Ελλάδα; Από την μια θέλουμε να αλλάξει το σύστημα γενικά, και από την άλλη να αλλάξει μόνο εκεί που μας συμφέρει, ή όποτε μας συμφέρει. Κανένας δεν θέλει να κάνει την αρχή και να είναι σωστός. Δεν έχει σημασία το τι πρέπει και το τι είναι σωστό. Η λογική είναι του στυλ "αφού δεν το κάνει ο διπλανός μου, γιατί να το κάνω εγώ?". Και εγώ το έχω αναφέρει πιο παλιά το ίδιο θέμα...

----------


## anon

Ακριβώς αυτό. Περίμενα απο τα μέλη του φόρουμ κάποια διαφορετική προσέγγιση. 

Επίσης σε μια μορφή συνεργασίας, ως εξωτερικός συνεργάτης, ενέχονται και κάποιες άλλες δυσκολίες. Εφόσον δεν είναι μισθωτός, θα πρέπει να εκδίδει τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών ή θα πληρώνεται με απόδειξη είσπραξης απο την εταιρία ή θα είναι μαύρα; Και για πόσο την ώρα μιλάμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση;

----------


## yiapap

anon/aesir,
Αν και συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ είναι πολύ δύσκολο σε αυτό το forum να γίνουν αυτά που λέτε. Η υποχρεωτική αναγραφή τους από την άλλη θα οδηγήσει σε μείωση των αγγελιών θεσεων εργασίας.

Το μεγαλύτερο λαθος που κάνουν/κάνουμε ως εργοδότες είναι το γνωστό "αποδοχές αναλογες των προσόντων". Αυτό είναι εντελώς παράλογο για να μην πω αντιεπαγγελματικό! Τι θα πει "ανάλογες των προσόντων";;; Ή χρειάζεσαι picha boy ή χρειάζεσαι... πυρηνικό φυσικό. Αν σου έρθει πυρηνικός φυσικός για pizza boy θα του δώσεις δηλαδή περισσότερα χρήματα; ΓΙΑΤΙ;  Ο άλλος Pizza boy που έχεις και θα παίρνει λιγότερα για την ίδια δουλειά πως θα αισθανθεί; Ακόμη και αν δεν υπάρχει άλλος, πόσο καιρό νομίζεις ότι θα κάτσει ο πυρηνικός φυσικός να παραδίδει πίτσες, ΟΣΑ και να τον πληρώνεις (πάντα σε λογικά πλαίσια).

Έχοντας πει αυτά...
Νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο είναι τις ερωτήσεις που έχει κάποιος να τις θέσει με pm στον Omen ή σε όποιον γράψει αγγελία.

----------


## aesir

yiapap,

σε αυτό το forum θέλω να πιστεύω, από οτι έχω δει κιόλας, οτι η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών προσδοκούν να αλλάξουν πολλά σε αυτό τον τόπο, είτε αργά είτε γρήγορα. Και σίγουρα ένα από αυτά που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να είμαστε σωστοί και στις αγγελίες που αφορούν εργασία. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω τα στραβά μάτια γιατί το θεωρώ άκρως σοβαρό.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί θα οδηγήσει σε μείωση των αγγελιών θέσεων εργασίας, που άλλωστε είνα και ανύπαρκτες, ιδιαίτερα στον τομέα της πληροφορικής που υποφέρει. Αντίθετα θα βοηθήσει στην μη εκμετάλλευση και στην αποφυγή των γνωστών παζαριών κάθε τύπου. Επίσης το βρίσκω παράλογο αυτό που κάνουν οι πιο πολλοί, αντί να κάνει την πρόταση ο εργοδότη λέγοντας πχ οτι ο μισθός κυμαίνεται από 800-1200€ αναλόγος των προσόντων, να ρωτάει τον εργαζόμενο πόσα θέλει για να τον πιάσει κορόϊδο (φυσικά αν ο εργαζόμενος πει πολλά, παζάρι δεν θα γίνει αλλά θα δει τον δρόμο για την πόρτα). Και σαφώς αυτό είναι μόνο η κορυφή στο παγόβουνο για να μην πολυλογώ.

Ας ξεφύγουμε της Ελληνικής νοοτροπίας επιτέλους, οι γνώσεις και τα προσόντα πληρώνονται. Είναι ένας από τους πολλούς λόγους που μας έχουν φάει λάχανο οι άλλες χώρες, εκεί πληρώνουν αδρά για τεχνογνωσία, εδώ το στυλ στον ιδιωτικό τομέα είναι να σε πληρώσω λίγα, να σε ξεζουμίσω στο overtime, και αν δεν σου αρέσει μείνε άνεργος.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί θα οδηγήσει σε μείωση των αγγελιών θέσεων εργασίας, που άλλωστε είνα και ανύπαρκτες, ιδιαίτερα στον τομέα της πληροφορικής που υποφέρει. Αντίθετα θα βοηθήσει στην μη εκμετάλλευση και στην αποφυγή των γνωστών παζαριών κάθε τύπου. Επίσης το βρίσκω παράλογο αυτό που κάνουν οι πιο πολλοί, αντί να κάνει την πρόταση ο εργοδότη λέγοντας πχ οτι ο μισθός κυμαίνεται από 800-1200€ αναλόγος των προσόντων, να ρωτάει τον εργαζόμενο πόσα θέλει για να τον πιάσει κορόϊδο (φυσικά αν ο εργαζόμενος πει πολλά, παζάρι δεν θα γίνει αλλά θα δει τον δρόμο για την πόρτα). Και σαφώς αυτό είναι μόνο η κορυφή στο παγόβουνο για να μην πολυλογώ.


Σε μείωση των αγγελιών στο adslgr εννοώ, όχι γενικά. Ο λόγος είναι προφανής: Οι εργοδότες που θέλουν να διαπραγμευτούν τις αποδοχές, απλά δε θα ποστάρουν την αγγελία!

800-1200 αναλόγως των προσόντων; Δηλαδή 50% παραπάνω! ΓΙΑΤΙ; Γιατί, για την ΙΔΙΑ θέση και το ΙΔΙΟ αντικείμενο ο yiapap να πάρει 800 και ο aesir 1200? Ή δε χρειάζεσαι τον aesir και άρα τζάμπα τον πληρώνεις ή ο aesir είναι overqualified και άρα θα είναι underutilised στη νέα του θέση*. Ή χρειάζεσαι Datsun ή Mercedes. Πρέπει εκ των προτέρων να επιλέξεις.
Συγγνώμη για τους Αγγλικούς όρους.

Μήπως να το κάνουμε split να αφήσουμε την αγγελία του ανθρώπου ήσυχη;

*edit
Φυσικά, υπάρχουν και άλλες πιθανότητες όπως, ότι θέλεις μεν τον aesir αλλά μπορεί να πάρεις τον underqualified yiapap για "να μάθει", ότι αυτή τη στιγμή χρειάζεσαι τον aesir αλλά δεν μπορείς να τον πληρώνεις κτλ.κτλ.

----------


## anon

> Ας ξεφύγουμε της Ελληνικής νοοτροπίας επιτέλους, οι γνώσεις και τα προσόντα πληρώνονται. Είναι ένας από τους πολλούς λόγους που μας έχουν φάει λάχανο οι άλλες χώρες, εκεί πληρώνουν αδρά για τεχνογνωσία, εδώ το στυλ στον ιδιωτικό τομέα είναι να σε πληρώσω λίγα, να σε ξεζουμίσω στο overtime, και αν δεν σου αρέσει μείνε άνεργος.


 :Respekt: 

Επίσης δίνει και το στίγμα του τι πρέπει να πληρώνει ο κάθε εργοδότης για τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες. Αν για τεχνικό δικτύων βλέπουμε ότι οι αποδοχές είναι απο 1000 - 1300 μικτά αυτόματα προσδιορίζεται (νοητά) πόσο θα πρέπει να παίρνει ο αντίστοιχος τεχνικός. Και αυτοί που είναι καλοί στην δουλειά τους θα μπορούν να αμοίβονται καλύτερα, και όχι όσο τους έχουν πιάσει κορόιδο. Γιατί μην γνωρίζοντας απο πριν ένα πακέτο αποδοχών έστω στο περίπου, κάποιος που πληρώνεται με την τεχνική "ίσα που φτάνει", δεν το σκέφτεται να μπεί στην διαδικασία έρευνας για καλήτερη δουλειά.

Τεχνική "ίσα που φτάνει" (εαν έχετε πιο δοκιμο όρο, παρακαλώ ποστάρετε). Δημοφιλής στους έλληνες εργοδότες. Συνίσταται στον υπολογισμό της κατώτατης αμοιβής με την οποία θα το σκέφτεσαι να ψάχνεις σοβαρά για άλλη δουλειά ή να παραιτηθείς. Παίζει σε όλα τα επίπεδα, απο πωλήτριες έως διευθυντές. Η μικρή ελληνική αγορά βοηθά στην λειτουργία αυτου του μηχανισμού, μιας και πολλοί επιχειρηματίες γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους, και ανταλλάσουν απόψεις για διάφορα όπως τις μισθοδοσίες.

----------


## yiapap

> Γιατί μην γνωρίζοντας απο πριν ένα πακέτο αποδοχών έστω στο περίπου, κάποιος που πληρώνεται με την τεχνική "ίσα που φτάνει", δεν το σκέφτεται να μπεί στην διαδικασία έρευνας για καλήτερη δουλειά.


Μα και ο επόμενος εργοδότης χρησιμοποιεί την ΙΔΙΑ τακτική!!! Αυτός είναι και ένας από τους λόγους που δε δημοσιεύουν αποδοχές, αλλά και ο ίδιος λόγος για τον οποίον προσαρμόζουν τις αποδοχές "ανάλογα με τα προσόντα"  :Wink:

----------


## aesir

Επειδή αναφερόμαστε σε αγγελίες εργασίας, αυτές στο forum σπανίζουν. Εγώ καλύτερα να μην βλέπω καμμιά αγγελία, παρά να βλέπω να ανεχόμαστε αυτά που εμείς οι ίδιοι σε άλλα thread αφορίζουμε, και που λέμε διαρκώς οτι πρέπει να αλλάξουν σε αυτόν τον τόπο.

Το ποσό που είπα ήταν συμβολικό, αλλά έτσι κάνουν στο εξωτερικό, γιατί έτσι είναι το σωστό. Για την ίδια θέση που ζητάει 10 προσόντα, άλλος μπορεί να έχει τα 8, άλλος 12, άλλα από αυτά να είναι πιο σημαντικά και άλλα λιγότερο. Και επίσης κοιτάς και το value που σου φέρνει κάποιος στην εταιρία σε βάθος χρόνου. Κανονικά πληρώνεις και τον "χαρακτήρα". Αλλά ξέχασα, στην Ελλάδα τι ζητάω; Ο εργοδότης να έχει τέτοιες ικανότητες αξιολόγησης;  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Το ποσό που είπα ήταν συμβολικό, αλλά έτσι κάνουν στο εξωτερικό, γιατί έτσι είναι το σωστό. Για την ίδια θέση που ζητάει 10 προσόντα, άλλος μπορεί να έχει τα 8, άλλος 12, άλλα από αυτά να είναι πιο σημαντικά και άλλα λιγότερο. Και επίσης κοιτάς και το value που σου φέρνει κάποιος στην εταιρία σε βάθος χρόνου. Κανονικά πληρώνεις και τον "χαρακτήρα". Αλλά ξέχασα, στην Ελλάδα τι ζητάω; Ο εργοδότης να έχει τέτοιες ικανότητες αξιολόγησης;


Έτσι κάνουν κρίνοντας τα υποκειμενικά προσόντα που αναφέρεις. Δηλαδή το τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο εργαζόμενος στην εταιρεία στο μέλλον.
Δυστυχώς εδώ κανένας (ούτε ο εργαζόμενος ούτε ο εργοδότης) βλέπει τόσο μακριά  :Sad:

----------


## anon

> Μα και ο επόμενος εργοδότης χρησιμοποιεί την ΙΔΙΑ τακτική!!! Αυτός είναι και ένας από τους λόγους που δε δημοσιεύουν αποδοχές, αλλά και ο ίδιος λόγος για τον οποίον προσαρμόζουν τις αποδοχές "ανάλογα με τα προσόντα"


Ακριβως αυτό γίνεται. Η δημοσίευση αποδοχών θα μειώσει το ποσοστό αυτών που δουλεύουν για πολύ λίγα σε σχέση με τα προσόντα τους.

----------


## Omen

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Διαβάζωντας όλα τα παραπάνω έμεινα έκπληκτος από την συμπεριφορά και αντιμετώπιση ορισμένων ανθρώπων σε μια ΑΠΛΗ αγγελία *συνεργασίας*!

Θα πώ 2 πραγματάκια και δεν θα ξανα απαντήσω, όχι γιατί απαξιώ, αλλά γιατί δεν λύνεται ένα τέτοιο θέμα μέσα σ' ένα φόρουμ και μάλιστα σε μια αγγελία ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ.

Πρώτον δεν ζήτησαν υπάλληλο! Ζήτησαν εξωτερικό συνεργάτη! Αν ήθελαν τιμολόγιο θα το ζητάγανε, αν ήταν μάυρα, για φαντάσου πώς θα φαινόταν σε όλους τους φοροτεχνικούς του site? :Whistling: 

Δεύτερον, μεσάζων εγώ...ζητάω μια υπηρεσία από κάποιον (όπως υπηρεσίες πουλάμε στην εταιρία). Πώς στο καλό θα την κοστολογήσω? Δεν ξέρω για το καθένα πόσο του παίρνει να κάνει κάτι, δεν ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι, δεν ξέρω τι γνώσεις χρειάζεται, δεν ξέρω αν θέλει να δουλεύει βράδυ ή πρώι, δεν ξέρω αν θέλει να έρχετε εδώ να το κάνει αυτό ή από το σπίτι του δεν έχω ιδέα!!!

Φίλε yiapap αν μπορούσε να γίνει split θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ! Πάντως να πώ και από τη μεριά μου δεν είχα διαβάσει τις οδηγίες για την προσθήκη τέτοιου είδους αγγελιών και ζητάω συγνώμη αν έριξα το επίπεδο των αγγελιών, αλλά δεν ήταν η πρόθεση μου αυτή!

Μιλάω πάντα φιλικότατα και δέχομαι να το συζητήσω αν κάποιος θέλει το θέμα, αλλά ρε παιδιά όχι μέσα στην αγγελία που έβαλα και προσπαθώ κι εγώ να κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Άλλωστε δείτε και τις 2 πλευρές...δεν κερδίζω μόνο εγώ αλλά και ο άνθρωπος που του προσφέρετε η ευκαιρία να βρεί μια προταρχική ή έξτρα δουλειά.

Φιλικά,

----------


## sdikr

*Εγίνε ενα split,  ελπίζω ο τίτλος να είναι σωστός
*

----------


## yiapap

Omen, συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση, παλεύω με τα θεριά (του Linux)
Άλλωστε ήμουν σίγουρος ότι όλο και κάποιος κουνιστός με μεγάλα αυτιά θα παρενέβαινε  :Wink: 

Σε αυτά που λες τώρα:
Προφανώς εργάζεσαι σε μια εταιρεία η οποία ψάχνει κάποιον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη 
Λες "πως να την κοστολογήσω" (την εργασία του εξ.συνεργάτη). Αφού η εταιρεία σου πουλάει υπηρεσίες, δεν τις κοστολογεί; Δηλαδή αν η εταιρεία σου χρεώνει (λέμε) 90€ την ώρα τότε βάλε κέρδος, overheads κτλ. θα πεις στον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη 60€ την ώρα.
Το αν κάτι είναι δύσκολο, εύκολο, νομίζω είναι απλό να απαντηθεί: "Όλα είναι πανεύκολα μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου"
Τι γνώσεις χρειάζεται; Μα δεν πουλάτε υπηρεσίες; Δεν ξέρετε; Είναι άλλου είδους και επεκτείνεστε; Αν ναι τότε βρείτε ένα φίλο, συνεργάτη ή πληρώστε έναν σύμβουλα και καθίστε μαζί του και συζητήστε:
Ποιες είναι οι υπηρεσίες που σκέφτεστε να δραστηριοποιηθείτεΓΙΑΤΙ; (πόση ζήτηση υπάρχει :Wink: Πόσο κοστίζουν κατ' εκτίμηση έξωΤι προσόντα χρειάζονταιΤι αμοιβές "παίζουν"Σας συμφέρει εξ.συνεργάτης ή να κρατήσετε την τεχνογνωσία (πληρώνοντας παραπάνω έναν υπάλληλο)

Όλα τα παραπάνω τα λέω με όλη την καλή διάθεση ΦΥΣΙΚΑ, χωρίς κανένα ίχνος υστεροβουλίας (μένω 500ΚΜ μακριά  :Wink:  ) και ελπίζοντας να γίνει ένας σωστός διάλογος.

----------


## Omen

Όχι φίλε μου δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ. Εμείς ξέρουμε πόσο κοστολογούμε τις υπηρεσίες μας! :Wink:  Μιλάω για τον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη που δεν γνωρίζουμε το αντικέιμενο του. ΠΧ αν είμαι λογιστής και ασχολούμε με λογιστικά, και θέλω να συνδέσω 2 υπολογιστές μεταξύ τους...δεν έχω ιδέα πόσο κοστίζει αυτό γιατί απλά δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό. Μπορώ να παραθέσω ένα budget μπορεί κάποιος να πέι...Ναι. Είναι μια ιδέα! Και μια άλλη ιδέα είναι να ρωτήσω..."θέλω να συνδέσω 2 υπολογιστές...πόσο θα μου κοστίσει?"

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπ που λές, αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να κάνω! ΝΑ έρθει ο εξωτερικός συνεργάτης από εδώ, να μιλήσουμε, να μου πεί ιδέες, να του πώ προτάσεις να πούμε κόστοι, τιμές και λοιπά και να το κανονίσουμε. Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό κάνουν πάντου στο κόσμο! Δεν βλέπω και καμιά άλλη λύση. Να προσθέσω ότι κι εγώ δουλεύω σαν εξωτερικός συνεργάτης σε άλλες εταιρίες και δουλεύω με τον ίδιο τρόπο!  :Cool:

----------


## yiapap

Αν είσαι λογιστής και θέλεις να συνδέσεις 2 υπολογιστές μεταξύ τους... θα καλέσεις μια εταιρεία που προσφέρει υπηρεσίες πληροφορικής.
Προσωπική άποψη.

Είναι το ίδιο όπως μια εταιρεία πληροφορικής αν την ώρα που σετάρει το δίκτυο κάποιος της πει "πως συμπληρώνω το Ε69" οφείλει να πει "απευθυνθείτε σε λογιστικό γραφείο".

Και για να μην μπερδευόμαστε, αν θέλεις... Τι κάνει η εν λόγο εταιρεία; Είναι πληροφορικής;

Όσο για την τελευταία σου παράγραφο. Αυτό που λέει ο anon & aesir και προσυπογράφω, είναι ότι ο ΚΑΛΟΣ πληροφορικάριος ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να έρθει αν η αγγελία σου δεν είναι σαφής. Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες το link στο 1ο post που έκανε ο anon, αν δεν το διάβασες, είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία!
Παλαιότερα είχα συζήτηση με αδερφικό φίλο τύπο "Νυφίτσας Λαμογιόπουλος" όταν με πήρε τηλ. και με ρώτησε "μήπως ξέρεις κανέναν για...". Αφού μου είπε ότι έβαλε αγγελία και την είδα τον ρωτώ "ρε Νυφίτσα... αφού θέλεις κάποιον να κάνει πολλαπλασιασμό, γιατί ζητάς διαφορικές εξισώσεις;;;;". Η απάντηση ήταν "Ααααα... δεν ξέρεις πόσοι άσχετοι έρχονται... έτσι τους αποθαρρύνω".

Έτσι γίνεται φίλε μου στα μη προστατευμένα επαγγέλματα. Όσο ο/η απόφοιτος Μηχανογραφημένου Νηπιαγωγίου (ΝΠΙΙΔ) δηλώνουν το ίδιο με τον μηχανικό πληροφορικής με 2 ΜSc και 3 διδακτορικά η αγορά είναι μπάχαλο.
Και στο μπάχαλο αν δεν είσαι ΣΑΦΗΣ θα πάρεις τους μέτριους  :Wink: 

Να προσθέσω ότι κι εγώ δουλέυω εξ. συνεργάτης... και ξέρω επίσης. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μου αρέσει η κατάσταση!

----------


## Omen

Ειλικρινά διαβαζώ αγγελίες worldwide αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει σαφής. Μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα? Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πάντα. Είναι το θέμα της αμοιβής μόνο?

----------


## yiapap

Σαφής:
"για στήσιμο servers, web-servers (απλά για πελάτες), routers (cisco) και κάποια ακόμα μικροπράγματα"

*Στήσιμο servers:*
Τι servers; Application servers, database servers, file servers, network servers, mail servers?
Σε ποιο OS; Windows, Linux, xΒSD, Mac, Solaris, ΛΑΠ (Λίγο_Απ_Όλα);

*Web servers (για πελάτες)*
Τι web servers; Apache, IIS, σε Linux, σε Windows, να συνδέονται με database servers, με application servers, να τρέχουν php, asp, λαπ (λίγο_από_προγραμματισμό);

*Routers (cisco)*
Cisco... σωστός... γιατί όμως; Θέλεις VPN, VLAN, 10Gbps backplane; Θέλεις Access Lists; Για ποιόν; Μήπως ένα linuxάς με μέτρια γνώση iptables θα μπορούσε να σου στήσει ένα πιο παραγωγικό μηχάνημα;

*Κάποια ακόμη μικροπράγματα*
Ασχολίαστο

Προφανώς δεν είναι το θέμα της αμοιβής μόνο  :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

> 800-1200 αναλόγως των προσόντων; Δηλαδή 50% παραπάνω! ΓΙΑΤΙ; Γιατί, για την ΙΔΙΑ θέση και το ΙΔΙΟ αντικείμενο ο yiapap να πάρει 800 και ο aesir 1200? Ή δε χρειάζεσαι τον aesir και άρα τζάμπα τον πληρώνεις ή ο aesir είναι overqualified και άρα θα είναι underutilised στη νέα του θέση*. Ή χρειάζεσαι Datsun ή Mercedes. Πρέπει εκ των προτέρων να επιλέξεις.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Στην ίδια θέση, στο ίδιο αντικείμενο δύο διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι μπορεί να έχουν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά απόδοσης, ΑΝΑΛΟΓΩΣ των προσόντων τους.

Στην Αγγλία λένε ότι η τάδε θέση είναι στη μισθολογική κατηγορία τάδε που έχει εύρος από έως και ότι τα ελάχιστα προσόντα είναι αυτά. Αποφεύγουν τους overqualified για petit jobs, διότι τους ενδιαφέρει η σταθερότητα της συνεργασίας.

Δεν υπάρχει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ πιο χαζό από το να πάρεις ανθρώπους για μία θέση χαζή που δεν είναι χαζοί. Στη πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ψάχνεις για προσωπικό πάλι.

Από την άλλη, όταν θα σου έρθει ο γαμάτος τύπος που ξέρει τη δουλειά του, θα είσαι χαζός να μην παίξεις προς τα πάνω. Γιατί ο γαμάτος τύπος, θα σε βγάλει από δύσκολη θέση ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ από ότι θα τον έχει πληρώσει εσύ παραπάνω!

Στην Ελλάδα ελάχιστοι είναι οι εργοδότες που μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν τα ταλέντα που θα τους κάνουν πλούσιους. Γι'αυτό και όλοι οι αξιόλογοι είναι εκτός ΗΔΗ.

----------


## yiapap

Είδες για τι θέσεις μιλάμε Πελασγέ;

Είναι ακριβώς έτσι.

Για στήσιμο server, κανένα σετάρισμα ενός SOHO, και "άλλες μικροδουλειές" δυο άνθρωποι (που ξέρουν τη δουλειά) ΔΕΝ θα έχουν "ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά απόδοσης".

Welcome to Greece, Land of the Gods

----------


## pelasgian

Καμιά από αυτές δεν είναι «μικροδουλειά» αν εννοούμε να γίνει με ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ.
Επιπλέον τα προσόντα για αυτή τη δουλειά δεν είναι απαραιτήτως τεχνικά.

Η διαφορά στη μόρφωση δεν έχει μόνο επίπτωση στη τεχνική καταλληλότητα κάποιου, αλλά διαμορφώνει και σημαντικά την κοινωνικότητά του, το οποίο ΕΙΝΑΙ η διαφορά μεταξύ του να ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ ο πελάτης ή όχι.

Οι περισσότερες εταιρείες που στη συνέχεια χαρακτηρίζονται ως αρπακολατζίδες πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα με «αλβανούς» (προσοχή, δεν μιλάω για Αλβανούς!) ή «πιτσιρικάδες». 

Φυσικά αυτό έχει αντίκτυπο στην εικόνα που σχηματίζει ο πελάτης αναφορικά με την εταιρεία. Αν ο ίδιος ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν έχει σε υπόληψη την εταιρεία του ώστε να προσλάβει αξιόλογο προσωπικό, ο πελάτης γιατί να σχηματίσει καλύτερη;

Σημείωση: αυτά που λέω δεν υποννοούν τίποτα για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία και τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα, τα οποία εύχομαι να βρουν το άτομο που επιθυμούν μέσα από τις σελίδες μας.

Για μη μισθωτές εργασίες, ΟΝΤΩΣ δεν έχει νόημα η αναγραφή της αμοιβής, καθότι έχει να κάνει την ανά χείρας συγκεκριμένη εργασία.

----------


## yiapap

Βρε Πελασγέ σε ποιά αγορά κυκλοφορείς;
Από πότε το στήσιμο ενός server είναι επιστημονική δουλειά; Ακόμη και στη γηραιά αλβιόνα θεωρείται ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ δουλειά.
Για την Ελλάδα δε...

Να σου το πω κι αλλιώς.
Αν είχες εταιρεία ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ, μη πληροφορικής. Θα έσταζες 5000€ για το στήσιμο του web server ή 500€ (προσοχή οι τιμές είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ πραγματικές!)

----------


## anon

Πρώτα απο όλα συγνώμη φίλε Omen αν με τις παρατηρήσεις μας σου φάνηκε ότι βάλουμε εναντίον σου. Σίγουρα δεν ήταν αυτή η πρόθεσή μας, πιστεύω και του aesir, αλλά του σκεπτικού που συνεχίζει να υπάρχει και να απαξιώνει το επάγγελμά μας.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την κοστολόγηση εργασιών υπάρχουν δύο βασικά μέθοδοι. Με την ώρα ή με το έργο. Και οι δύο μορφές έχουν υπέρ και κατά. Για την περίπτωση που πρέπει να γίνει κάτι και ο ο εργοδότης είναι άσχετος με την πληροφορική, πιστεύω ότι καλύτερα γιαυτόν είναι να γίνει με μορφή έργου. Εφόσον έχουν προσδιοριστεί τα παραδοτέα σαφώς, τότε μπορεί να κάνει μια έρευνα αγοράς με βάση αυτά. Καλό είναι οι επιχειρήσεις που δεν έχουν εσωτερική μηχανογράφηση να έχουν και έναν ή δύο (τελείως διαφορετικούς) μηχανογραφικούς συμβούλους. Μπορεί να πληρώνουν κάτι εκεί, αλλά εφόσον οι σύμβουλοι είναι καλοί στην δουλειά τους, η εταιρία θα γλυτώσει πολλά χρήματα μακροπρόθεσμα.

Δυστυχώς όμως η εμπειρία μου έχει δείξει ότι οι ικανοί πληροφορικάριοι σπανίζουν. Και δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι καλός με το να έχεις ένα δυο πτυχία μόνο. Υπάρχουν πολύ καλοί χωρίς χαρτιά και με χαρτιά. Αρα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις την περίπτωση αυτη όπως και την περίπτωση ενός γιατρού. Σε κρίσημες περιπτώσεις δεν πας στον εκπαιδευόμενο, αλλά στον γνωστό γιατρό που έχει αποκτήσει φήμη με τις ικανότητες και φυσικά το πληρώνεις αυτό. 

Θα συμφωνήσω με το yiapap και είναι δική μου αρχή. Αν πάρεις ένα πυρηνικό φυσικό, τι περιμένεις να το πληρώσεις; Σαν delivery boy; Μπορείς να το κάνεις, αλλά και πολύ γρήγορα θα τον χάσεις (και το αποτέλεσμα μακροπρόθεσμα συνήθως είναι χειρότερο). Αρα είτε δίνεις έργα σε εξωτερικό συνεργάτη υπο μορφή έργου, είτε κάνει μια ώρα είτε κάνει ένα μήνα, είτε πληρώνεις με την ώρα άσχετα αν κάνει φορματ σε φλοπυ ή tuning ένα ERP σε βάση Oracle Grid.

----------


## anon

> Σαφής:
> "για στήσιμο servers, web-servers (απλά για πελάτες), routers (cisco) και κάποια ακόμα μικροπράγματα"
> 
> *Στήσιμο servers:*
> Τι servers; Application servers, database servers, file servers, network servers, mail servers?
> Σε ποιο OS; Windows, Linux, xΒSD, Mac, Sun, ΛΑΠ (Λίγο_Απ_Όλα);
> 
> *Web servers (για πελάτες)*
> Τι web servers; Apache, IIS σε Linux σε Windows, να συνδέονται με database servers, με application servers, να τρέχουν php, asp, λαπ (λίγο_από_προγραμματισμό);
> ...


Μπράβο yiapap σωστός. Εχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω αγγελίες τις οποίες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση άνθρωπος όσο καλός και παλιός να τις καλύπτει (εκτός ίσως απο την Τούλα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    homo informaticus universalis )

----------


## anon

> Βρε Πελασγέ σε ποιά αγορά κυκλοφορείς;
> Από πότε το στήσιμο ενός server είναι επιστημονική δουλειά; Ακόμη και στη γηραιά αλβιόνα θεωρείται ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ δουλειά.
> Για την Ελλάδα δε...
> 
> Να σου το πω κι αλλιώς.
> Αν είχες εταιρεία ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ, μη πληροφορικής. Θα έσταζες 5000€ για το στήσιμο του web server ή 500€ (προσοχή οι τιμές είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ πραγματικές!)


Εχω δεί τα πάντα, και δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο φαινόμενο στην Ελλάδα. Εχω δεί περιπτώσεις να ζητούν για στήσιμο web site (dynamic) απο 500 ευρώ έως 20,000 ευρώ και βάλε για ακριβώς τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά!!! (και ξέρω γιατί πράγμα μιλάω). 
Επίσης όπως σωστά πρότεινες, ακόμη και εαν υπάρχουν ένα - δυο guru (πχ pelasgian, yiapap  και εφγώ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ) για νάναι κάποιος κατοχυρωμένος θα πρέπει να απευθυνθεί κανονικά σε εταιρία που είναι καλά στελεχωμένη. Θα πρέπει να έχει και τους δικούς του συμβούλους (άσχετους με τις προμηθεύτριες). Υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα που περνούν απαρατήρητα (όπως πχ ασφάλειας δικτύου και servers), disaster recover policy (αλήθεια ποιός έχει ????), σωστό και ελεγχόμενο backup plan και μύρια όσα. Δεν είναι απλά στήνω ένα web server. Δεν αρκεί μόνο αυτό.....

----------


## bill2003

> Έτσι γίνεται φίλε μου στα μη προστατευμένα επαγγέλματα. Όσο ο/η απόφοιτος Μηχανογραφημένου Νηπιαγωγίου (ΝΠΙΙΔ) δηλώνουν το ίδιο με τον μηχανικό πληροφορικής με 2 ΜSc και 3 διδακτορικά η αγορά είναι μπάχαλο.


 Nομίζω το ότι δεν υπάρχουν κατοχυρωμένα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα είναι η ρίζα του κακού.

  Για παράδειγμα, ανοίγει κάποιος ένα μαγαζί με υπολογιστές. Αυτού του ανθρώπου του ζητάνε να έχει ένα πτυχίο (ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ, ΙΕΚ) έστω ένα χαρτί ή ο καθένας μπορεί να πάει και να το ανοίξει? Αρκετά μαγαζιά, ειδικά στην επαρχία, είναι του στυλ ‘Διάβαζα χρόνια το ram, μου άρεσε το αντικείμενο και είπα να ανοίξω και ένα μαγαζί για να κονομάω’. Και εμένα ο θείος μου έχει φαρμακείο, πάνω κάτω ξέρω την δουλειά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να ανοίξω δικό μου φαρμακείο…

  Εταιρία θέλει να στήσει δίκτυο με 20 pc και έναν web server. Γιατί δηλαδή να μην χρειάζεται την σφραγίδα ενός μηχανικού υπολογιστών και μια μελέτη! (Το ότι στο ΤΕΕ δεν υπάρχει ακόμη ειδικότητα Μηχανικού Υπολογιστών και οι μισοί γράφονται σαν Ηλεκτρονικοί Μηχανικοί !!! είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο). Και εγώ έχω ένα φιλαράκι πολύ καλό χτίστη – μάστορα ΑΛΛΑ αν πάμε να χτίσουμε ένα μικρό σπιτάκι (50 τμ) ως εξοχικό χωρίς υπογραφή πολιτικού μηχανικού ούτε ρεύμα δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε…

  Εν κατακλείδι, όταν το επάγγελμα είναι ‘χύμα’ ο καθένας, άσχετα αν έχει τα ουσιαστικά η/ και τυπικά προσόντα, μπορεί να χρεώνει όσα θέλει και για ότι θέλει. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτό λειτουργεί ως δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Ο εργοδότης δίνει όσα θέλει και σε όποιον θέλει για ότι θέλει, δηλαδή δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσει έναν συγκεκριμένο επαγγελματία για μια συγκεκριμένη εργασία (παράδειγμα με τον πολ. Μηχανικό)

  Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός, μιας και δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα το καφεδάκι μου…  :Very Happy:

----------


## anon

Ναι το επάγγελμα δεν προστατεύεται συντεχνιακά όπως τόσα άλλα (λογιστές, δικηγόροι, ηλεκτρολόγοι, υδραυλικοί κλπ). Επίσης λογω της μεγάλης πολυπλοκότητας πια της πληροφορικής, δεν μπορεί ένα χαρτί, να δηλώσει κάποιον ότι είναι ικανός για την δουλειά. Πρέπει να είναι ανα κλάδο. Και λόγω της συνεχούς ανάπτυξης, εαν υπήρχαν πχ χαρτιά για κάθε αντικείμενο, αυτά θα ήταν άχρηστα μετά την πάροδο 3 - 5 ετών. Ηδη μια κίνηση (φυσικά για να βγάζουν φράγκα) γινεται απο διάφορες εταιρίες που προσφέρουν πιστοποιήσεις CCNA/CCNP (Cisco),OCA/OCP/OCM (oracle), RHCT/RHCE (redhat linux), τα διάφορα LPI, τα διάφορα MSC (Microsoft) κλπ κλπ. Οχι ότι με βάση αυτά μπορείς να κρίνεις απόλυτα τις ικανότητες κάποιου, αλλά δίνουν κάποια αίσθηση ότι μάλλον πρέπει να ξέρει ένα-δυο πραγματάκια στο αντικείμενο και όχι ότι πέρασε ξυστά.....

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, ότι όλη αυτή η ιστορία (που δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο αλλά παγκόσμιο) δημιουργεί οικονομικές ανισότητες στον κλάδο μας.

----------


## yiapap

20.000€  :ROTFL:  
Να 'σαι καλά... γέλασα και σήμερα... Κι εγώ που όταν είχα ακούσει τα 5.000€ κόντεψα να πάθω ανακοπή...  :Laughing:

----------


## euri

Και κάποιος διαμαρτυρήθηκε όταν ειπώθηκε αμοιβή  €100 για φορμάτ...

----------


## anon

> 20.000€  
> Να 'σαι καλά... γέλασα και σήμερα... Κι εγώ που όταν είχα ακούσει τα 5.000€ κόντεψα να πάθω ανακοπή...


Και όμως......
Είναι όπου πιάσουν (ορισμένες εταιρίες). Γιαυτό έχει και κακό όνομα ο κλάδος, και ότι και να ζητήσεις σε κοιτάν με μισό μάτι (μήπως πάει να με κλέψει; )

----------


## yiapap

> Επίσης λογω της μεγάλης πολυπλοκότητας πια της πληροφορικής, δεν μπορεί ένα χαρτί, να δηλώσει κάποιον ότι είναι ικανός για την δουλειά.


Εδώ διαφωνούμε. Δηλαδή το αντικείμενο του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού είναι λιγότερο ευρύ; Δρόμους,  Υδρεύσεις, Αποχευτεύσεις, Εδαφοτεχνικές μελέτες, Αεροδρόμια, Λιμάνια, Συγκοινωνίες... 

Υπάρχει επίσης και το εξής πρόβλημα. Εγώ για παράδειγμα είμαι Πολιτικός Μηχανικός με MSc στην Πληροφορική. Επαγγελματικά τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια (+3 part time) ασχολούμαι με την Πληροφορική. ΟΛΟ το γνωστικό μου αντικείμενο είναι αντικείμενο πληροφορικής.
Είμαι μέλος του ΤΕΕ.
Σύμφωνα όμως με την ΕΠΕ (www.epe.org.gr ) ΔΕΝ μπορώ να είμαι "Επιστήμονας Πληροφορικός" αφού το 1ο μου πτυχίο δεν είναι Μηχανικός Η/Υ ή "ισότιμο της αλλοδαπής". 
Αν δηλαδή αντί για 6 χρόνια στο Πολυτεχνείο, έκανα 3 χρόνια στο Bourblemouth και μετά περνούσα και 3-4 μαθήματα στη Θεσσαλονίκη θα ήμουν "άξιος επιστήμων"... Τώρα είμαι ένας παρακατιανός...

Αν/όταν προστατευτει το επαγγελμα τι θα γίνει με όλους τους επιστήμονες που το πτυχίο τους δεν έχει βούλα "Μηχανικός Η/Υ". Και άσε με εμένα. Με τους παλιούς ηλεκτρολόγους μηχανικούς που δεν υπήρχε το "...και μηχανικοί Η/Υ" τι θα γίνει;

----------


## viron

> Είμαι μέλος του ΤΕΕ.
> Σύμφωνα όμως με την ΕΠΕ (www.epe.org.gr ) ΔΕΝ μπορώ να είμαι "Επιστήμονας Πληροφορικός" αφού το 1ο μου πτυχίο δεν είναι Μηχανικός Η/Υ ή "ισότιμο της αλλοδαπής". 
> Αν δηλαδή αντί για 6 χρόνια στο Πολυτεχνείο, έκανα 3 χρόνια στο Bourblemouth και μετά περνούσα και 3-4 μαθήματα στη Θεσσαλονίκη θα ήμουν "άξιος επιστήμων"... Τώρα είμαι ένας παρακατιανός...
> 
> Αν/όταν προστατευτει το επαγγελμα τι θα γίνει με όλους τους επιστήμονες που το πτυχίο τους δεν έχει βούλα "Μηχανικός Η/Υ". Και άσε με εμένα. Με τους παλιούς ηλεκτρολόγους μηχανικούς που δεν υπήρχε το "...και μηχανικοί Η/Υ" τι θα γίνει;


*TEE* , είσαι μέλος και δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει προστατευτισμός?
Δεν ξέρεις ότι αν και δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το αντικείμενο του πτυχίου σου, το ΤΕΕ έχει διασφαλίσει ότι μπορείς να πουλάς την υπογραφή σου?

Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα λες αλλά προσπάθησε πρώτα να τα εφαρμόσεις στο δικό σου συνδικαλιστικό όργανο και μετά να το προτείνεις σαν υπόδειγμα να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι.

Σημείωση: έχω συνάδελφο με πτυχίο Γεωπόνου που είναι επαρκέστατος τεχνικός δικτύων και καμμία διάκριση δεν έχει στην εταιρία που εργάζομαι. (Δεν απορίφθηκε από την διαδικασία επιλογής γιατί δεν βασιζόταν ούτε στη συνέντευξη ούτε στα χαρτιά)

Αλήθεια εκτός από την περίφημη συνέντευξη σας έχει ζητηθεί να συμπληρώσετε κάποιο σοβαρό ερωτηματολόγιο, κάποιο τέστ σχετικό με την ειδικότητα? Μάλλον όχι, γιατί και αυτός που υποτίθεται σας εξετάζει είτε δεν ξέρει τι θέλει , είτε δεν επαρκεί  στην πράξη να σας εξετάσει.

Υπάρχουν εξειδικευμένες εταιρίες για αυτή τη δουλειά αλλά στην ελλάδα τις χρησιμοποιούν μόνο όταν θα προσλάβουν διευθυντές , ή γραμματείς διευθυντών!!!

Βύρων.





Φιλικά,
Βύρων.

----------


## yiapap

> *TEE* , είσαι μέλος και δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει προστατευτισμός?
> Δεν ξέρεις ότι αν και δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το αντικείμενο του πτυχίου σου, το ΤΕΕ έχει διασφαλίσει ότι μπορείς να πουλάς την υπογραφή σου?
> 
> Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα λες αλλά προσπάθησε πρώτα να τα εφαρμόσεις στο δικό σου συνδικαλιστικό όργανο και μετά να το προτείνεις σαν υπόδειγμα να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Βύρων.


E; Το ΤΕΕ είναι το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας. Δεν είναι συνδικαλιστικό όργανο!
Όλοι οι Μηχανικοί (και οι Μηχανικοί Η/Υ) είναι μέλη του ΤΕΕ!

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι το ΤΕΕ δρα όσο πρέπει έστω και με υστέρηση- όμως δυστυχώς δεν έχει κάνει τίποτε για τους Πληροφορικούς!

Μπορώ να πουλάω την υπογραφή μου;
Μάλλον θα αστειεύεσαι έτσι;
Ξέρεις τι απαιτείται;
Ξέρεις τι ευθύνη έχεις;
Μάλλον όχι...

----------


## viron

> E; Το ΤΕΕ είναι το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας. Δεν είναι συνδικαλιστικό όργανο!
> Όλοι οι Μηχανικοί (και οι Μηχανικοί Η/Υ) είναι μέλη του ΤΕΕ!
> 
> Η άποψή μου είναι ότι το ΤΕΕ δρα όσο πρέπει έστω και με υστέρηση- όμως δυστυχώς δεν έχει κάνει τίποτε για τους Πληροφορικούς!
> 
> Μπορώ να πουλάω την υπογραφή μου;
> Μάλλον θα αστειεύεσαι έτσι;
> Ξέρεις τι απαιτείται;
> Ξέρεις τι ευθύνη έχεις;
> Μάλλον όχι...


Ποιό είναι τότε το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο?

Όσο για τις ευθύνες, εγώ τις γνωρίζω και εσύ προφανώς, αλλά πολλοί άλλοι συνάδελφοι σου κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά εδώ και χρόνια.

Όσο για τη δράση του ΤΕΕ και την αγορά της πληροφορικής ναι συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι όντως δεν έχει καταφέρει να την καπελώσει ακόμα!!!

Αλήθεια με ποιά διαδικασία ο συνάδελφος μου Γεωπόνος στο πτυχίο μπορεί να γραφεί στο Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο? (ρητορική ερώτηση).
Γιατί τον ίδιο ρατσισμό και αποκλεισμό που νοιώθεις εσύ σε σχέση με την ΕΝΩΣΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ νοιώθει και εκείνος.

Βύρων.

----------


## euri

Ο γεωπόνος τι σχέση έχει με το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο;  Αν με το πτυχίο του Γεωπόνου προσπαθεί να γραφτεί στο ΤΕΕ (και όχι στο ΓεωΤΕΕ), τότε καλώςι τρώει πόρτα.  Ομοίως θα φάει πόρτα και ο μηχανικός αν πάει (με το δίπλωμα του Μηχανικού) να γραφτεί στο ΓεωΤΕΕ, και καλά θα κάνει.

Αν ο γεωπόνος έχει ΚΑΙ (αναγνωρισμένο) δίπλωμα Μηχανικού, τότε κακώς δεν μπορεί να γραφτεί στο ΤΕΕ.

To TEE είναι εποπτευόμενος φορέας, δεν είναι αμιγώς συνδικαλιστικό όργανο.  Το ρόλο των συνδικαλιστικών οργάνων τον έχουν οι διάφορες παρατάξεις και οι σύνδεσμοι των μηχανικών.

----------


## yiapap

Για να παραχωρήσεις την υπογραφή σου πρέπει καταρχήν:
1. Να τη δεσμεύσεις. Δηλαδή να εμφανίζεσαι μόνο σε ΜΙΑ εταιρεία
2. Να έχεις πτυχίο Χ Τάξης (Χ>Β) δηλαδή να έχεις επιβλέψει/κατασκευάσει/μελετήσει έργα αρκετών εκατομμυριών ευρώ
3. Να είσαι αρκετά χοντρόπετσος ώστε να μη σε νοιάζει αν η υπογραφή σου μπει σε ένα έργο, το έργο αστοχήσει και σε κλείσουν μέσα, ή να ελεγχεις τα έργα στα οποία μπαίνει η υπογραφή σου (άτοπο για μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρώ)

Τέλος ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΩ για το Επιμελητήριο (ΤΕΕ/ΓεωΤΕΕ/Whatever) μιλάω για μια ΑΠΛΗ Ένωση! Αν το επάγγελμα των πληροφορικών κάποτε προστατευτεί, το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα γίνει ΜΕΣΑ από το ΤΕΕ.
Μιλάω επίσης για μια de facto υφιστάμενη κατάσταση. Ο φίλος σου ο Γεωλόγος (που δεν είναι Μηχανικός) το ήξερε από την αρχή ότι δε θα μπει στο ΤΕΕ. Αυτή τη στιγμή η αγορά της πληροφορικής είναι ήδη διαμορφωμένη με τη γνωστή τακτική του "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε" και κανείς δεν ήξερε/ξέρει τίποτε.

Τέλος, δε νιώθω ούτε "αποκλεισμένος", ούτε "ρατσιστικά διωκόμενος" δόξα τω Αλλάχ. Αναφέρω κάποιους προβληματισμούς που υπάρχουν στην αγορά.

Εσύ όμως γιατί "αρπάχθηκες"; Δεν πιστεύω το Bourblemouth να είναι υπαρκτή πόλη... και να έχει και πανεπιστήμιο!!!   :Whistling:

----------


## anon

> Εδώ διαφωνούμε. Δηλαδή το αντικείμενο του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού είναι λιγότερο ευρύ; Δρόμους, Υδρεύσεις, Αποχευτεύσεις, Εδαφοτεχνικές μελέτες, Αεροδρόμια, Λιμάνια, Συγκοινωνίες...


Πιστεύω ότι η πληροφορική είναι πολύ ευρύτερη ως γνωστικό αντικείμενο, και ραγδαία εξελισόμενο σε σχέση με άλλους τομείς της επιστήμης/μηχανικής.




> Υπάρχει επίσης και το εξής πρόβλημα. Εγώ για παράδειγμα είμαι Πολιτικός Μηχανικός με MSc στην Πληροφορική. Επαγγελματικά τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια (+3 part time) ασχολούμαι με την Πληροφορική. ΟΛΟ το γνωστικό μου αντικείμενο είναι αντικείμενο πληροφορικής.
> Είμαι μέλος του ΤΕΕ.
> Σύμφωνα όμως με την ΕΠΕ (www.epe.org.gr ) ΔΕΝ μπορώ να είμαι "Επιστήμονας Πληροφορικός" αφού το 1ο μου πτυχίο δεν είναι Μηχανικός Η/Υ ή "ισότιμο της αλλοδαπής". 
> Αν δηλαδή αντί για 6 χρόνια στο Πολυτεχνείο, έκανα 3 χρόνια στο Bourblemouth και μετά περνούσα και 3-4 μαθήματα στη Θεσσαλονίκη θα ήμουν "άξιος επιστήμων"... Τώρα είμαι ένας παρακατιανός...


Welcome to the club. Εγώ είμαι ακόμη χειροτερα. Πτυχιούχος μαθηματικός χωρίς κανα δεύτερο πτυχίο σε πληροφορική ή κάτι τέτοιο (πλην σεμιναρίων και μαθημάτων πχ oracle).




> Αν/όταν προστατευτει το επαγγελμα τι θα γίνει με όλους τους επιστήμονες που το πτυχίο τους δεν έχει βούλα "Μηχανικός Η/Υ". Και άσε με εμένα. Με τους παλιούς ηλεκτρολόγους μηχανικούς που δεν υπήρχε το "...και μηχανικοί Η/Υ" τι θα γίνει;


Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ. Ισως γιαυτό δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## yiapap

> Welcome to the club. Εγώ είμαι ακόμη χειροτερα. Πτυχιούχος μαθηματικός χωρίς κανα δεύτερο πτυχίο σε πληροφορική ή κάτι τέτοιο (πλην σεμιναρίων και μαθημάτων πχ oracle).


Μαθηματικός! Πφφφφ... Να ήσουν τουλάχιστον Μηχανικός...
ΑΣΧΕΤΕ!   :HaHa:  
 :Vava:

----------


## viron

Από το 



> E; Το ΤΕΕ είναι το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας. *Δεν είναι συνδικαλιστικό όργανο*!


φτάσαμε στο 




> To TEE είναι εποπτευόμενος φορέας, *δεν είναι αμιγώς* συνδικαλιστικό όργανο.  Το ρόλο των συνδικαλιστικών οργάνων τον έχουν οι διάφορες παρατάξεις και οι σύνδεσμοι των μηχανικών.


επειδή έχουμε βγει  :Offtopic: , δεν έχω τίποτα με το ΤΕΕ και τα μέλη του.

Η αφορμή για όλα αυτά ήταν η αγορά εργασίας στον τομέα της πληροφορικής και ο αποκλεισμός που ένοιωσε και δήλωσε ο yiapap από την ΕΝΩΣΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ που μέσα από γραφειοκρατικά τερτίπια και τυπικότητες προσπαθεί να περιχαρακώσει για τα μέλη του όχι μόνο το επιστημονικό πεδίο αλλά και την αγορά εργασίας της πληροφορικής.

[SIZE=2]Δυστυχώς η πρακτική αυτή ακολουθείται και από άλλα 'επιμελητήρια' που από επιστημονικά και θεσμικά όργανα μετατρέπονται σε συντεχνιακές οργανώσεις και για να μην στεναχορώ τους φίλους μηχανικούς δείτε εδώ επιστολή του γεωτεχνικού επιμελητηρίου σχετικά με οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη επενδυτικών σχεδίων.
http://www.geotee.gr/geosite/index.p...10/html/6.html

σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι αυτές δεν εξετάζονται και τίθενται στο αρχείο εάν, η οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη που τις συνοδεύει, δεν υπογράφεται, στις περιπτώσεις που το αντικείμενο της επένδυσης το απαιτεί, από γεωτεχνικό, μέλος του Γεωτεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος (παρ. 3, άρθ. 7 του ως άνω νόμου).
"
Δεν αναφέρεται στην ουσία το περιεχόμενο αλλά στον τύπο στην υπογραφή. Γιατί? Το αποκαλύπτει παρακάτω.
"...
Επιπλέον, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι οι αμοιβές εκπόνησης μελετών των ιδιωτών μελών του ΓΕΩΤ.Ε.Ε., σύμφωνα με την παρ. 1ζ του άρθ. 13 του Ν. 1474/1984 «Τροποποίηση του ιδρυτικού νόμου του ΓΕΩΤ.Ε.Ε. και άλλες διατάξεις» (ΦΕΚ 128/Α), υπόκεινται σε *κράτηση 2% υπέρ ΓΕΩΤ.Ε.Ε.*, η οποία αποτελεί δημόσιο έσοδο και πρέπει να παρακρατείται και να αποδίδεται στο ΓΕΩΤ.Ε.Ε. από τους υπόχρεους να καταβάλλουν τις εν λόγω αμοιβές (Υ.Α. 34689/12514/4811/16-4-1973)
Καταλάβατε ? Έτσι δημιουργούνται συνθήκες να πουλάμε υπογραφές.

OFF-TOPIC? Όχι παράδειγμα για να δείτε τι θα γίνει αν περάσει αυτό που μαγειρεύει ή ¨Ενωση πληροφορικών Ελλάδας που έχει έτοιμη πρόταση νόμου για την ιδρυση Εθνικού Επιμελλητηρίου Επικοινωνιών και Πληροφορικής. Διαβάστε:
http://www.epe.org.gr/various/EThEEP.zip

Άρθρο 2 παρ. 2.β
"...
β) Ο καθορισμός του επαγγελματικού τοπίου της πληροφορικής, με
τη σύνταξη και τήρηση σχετικών μητρώων.
..."

Αρθρο 4 παρ. 1
"....
1. Μέλη του ΕΘΕΕΠ μπορούν να γίνουν οι πτυχιούχοι και οι καθηγητές σε αντικείμενα πληροφορικής των τμημάτων των οι απόφοιτοι έχουν ενταχθεί, σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ 50/2001 τροποποιήθηκε από το ΠΔ 347/2003, στους κλάδους Πληροφορικής (άρθρο 6 παρ. 1) και ΤΕ Πληροφορικής (άρθρο
παρ. 1). Επίσης μέλη του ΕΘΕΕΠ μπορούν να γίνουν πτυχιούχοι κατέχουν αντίστοιχο τίτλο σπουδών της αλλοδαπής αναγνωρισμένο από τα αρμόδια δημόσια όργανα (ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ, ΙΤΕ, ΣΑΕΙΤΤΕ).
..."

Τι σημαίνει αυτό?
Προσπαθούνε να δημιουργήσουνε ακόμα ένα κλειστό φορέα κακέκτυπο του ΤΕΕ (πάλι θα στενοχωρήσω κάποιους) κεκαλυμένο συντεχνιακό όργανο .

Και τότε όλοι μας όσοι εργαζόμαστε πραγματικά θα αγοράζουμε υπογραφές από κάποιους με τυπικά προσόντα δηλαδή ένα πτυχίο στον τοίχο.

Βύρων.

----------


## anon

Το τελευταίο είναι ίσως μεγαλύτερο λάθος απο το να μην υπάρχει συντεχνιακό όργανο. Δηλαδή όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με την πληροφορική χωρίς πτυχίο πληροφορικής επειδή όταν σπουδάσανε δεν υπήρχαν τα αντίστοιχα τμήματα , τι θα είναι; Και όπως σωστά το έθεσε ο Viron, θα μιλάμε πλέον για μια ιστορία με χαρτιά στον τοίχο χωρίς πραγματικό αντίκρυσμα.

----------


## 123456789

Καλησπέρα σας,
κατ'αρχήν κάνω μία ερώτηση στον/στην omen η οποία βρίσκεται σε αυτό το λινκ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...62&postcount=2

Μέχρι να πάρω απαντήσεις θα ήθελα να πω τα εξής:
1) Πως εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι σε μία χώρα που *δεν* έχει ακόμα υψηλή διείσδυση στην πληροφορική οι εταιρίες κλείνουν συνέχεια και όλοι γκρινιάζουν? Υπάρχουν 2 σοβαρές εκδοχές: Ή είναι κλέφτες, ή είναι βλάκες ή και τα 2 βέβαια (no offence for omen). Αυτό φαίνεται και στο επίπεδο των αγγελιών τους.
2) Πως εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι το κράτος θέλει να γίνει η πληροφορική ανοικτό επάγγελμα και να γεμίσουμε με 1000000 τεχνικούς (ΑΕΙ, ΤΕΙ , ΙΕΚ κλπ κλπ κλπ) πληροροφικής? Η απάντηση είναι βέβαια ίδια με την προηγούμενη υπογραμμισμένη.
3) Πως εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι για εξαρτημένη εργασία δουλέυουμε με μπλοκάκι? Η απάντηση βρίσκεται υπογραμμισμένη στην προηγούμενη ερώτηση.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για όλα αυτά τα κυνικά και μονολιθικά λόγια και αν προσβάλλουν κάποια μέλη του φόρουμ παρακαλούν να διαγραφούν.

Και κάτι άλλο: πιστεύω ότι η πληροφορική όσο ωραία είναι για hobby τόσο πίκρα είναι όταν την ασκείς επαγγελματικά (στην Ελλάδα).

----------


## pelasgian

> E; Το ΤΕΕ είναι το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας. Δεν είναι συνδικαλιστικό όργανο!
> Όλοι οι Μηχανικοί (και οι Μηχανικοί Η/Υ) είναι μέλη του ΤΕΕ!


Οι των ΤΕΙ δεν είναι.
(ή μήπως αυτοί δεν είναι μηχανικοί; )

Γιατί αυτοί φωνάζαν: «κάτω η χούντα του ΤΕΕ;»

Δεν είναι συνδικάτο; Χα, όταν ο Μαρκάτος μαζί με το Λιάσκα λέγαν ότι «θα μπλοκάρουμε τα έργα της Ολυμπιάδας» (και ο Σημίτης έφερε τους Γερμανούς να τα φτιάξουν όλα) δεν ήταν συνδικαλισμός;

Άσε φίλε, μην το ψάχνεις.

Πάντως όντως, δεν είναι συνδικάτο, είναι ΑΛΗΤΕΙΑ.
Οι μεγαλύτερες εισφορές (δουλεύεις δεν δουλεύεις) με τις μικρότερες συντάξεις μετά. 

Από τη στιγμή που το ΤΕΕ και το ΤΣΕΜΔΕ πάνε πακέτο, προκοπή δεν θα δούμε σε αυτό το τόπο. Πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ασφαλιστικός φορέας επιστημόνων, υπό την εποπτεία και διοίκηση του ΙΚΑ. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΤΕΕ, Πολεοδομίες στο ίδιο καπάκι κλάνουν. Η μαφία, το παρακράτος και διαφθορά θεσμοθετημένη. Α, βάλτε και το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ μαζί. 

Λυμαίνονται τα δημόσια έργα, τρομοκρατούν όλους τους άλλους τομείς επιστημονικής δραστηριότητας και έχουν τα πτυχία πασπαρτού. Σπουδάζεις μηχανολόγος και μπορείς να κάνεις και χημικού, και πολιτικού, και ναυπηγού και ... και ...

Διάβαζα τώρα ότι θέλουν να κάνουν και το λογισμικό με «βούλα μηχανικού». Οπότε στην Ελλάδα ελεύθερο λογισμικό δεν θα έχουμε, ούτε Linux, διότι ο Torvalds τελείωσε τριετές πανεπιστήμιο και δεν έχει μάστερ.

Ο δε Gates, δεν τελείωσε καθόλου.

Είναι γελοίοι, απλά δεν το συνειδητοποιούν τόσο συχνά.

----------


## 123456789

> Nομίζω το ότι δεν υπάρχουν κατοχυρωμένα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα είναι η ρίζα του κακού.


Έτσι νόμιζα και εγώ... :Crying: 




> Για παράδειγμα, ανοίγει κάποιος ένα μαγαζί με υπολογιστές. Αυτού του ανθρώπου του ζητάνε να έχει ένα πτυχίο (ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ, ΙΕΚ) έστω ένα χαρτί ή ο καθένας μπορεί να πάει και να το ανοίξει? Αρκετά μαγαζιά, ειδικά στην επαρχία, είναι του στυλ ‘Διάβαζα χρόνια το ram, μου άρεσε το αντικείμενο και είπα να ανοίξω και ένα μαγαζί για να κονομάω’. Και εμένα ο θείος μου έχει φαρμακείο, πάνω κάτω ξέρω την δουλειά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να ανοίξω δικό μου φαρμακείο…


Με τέτοια πληθώρα πτυχίων όλοι πτυχία και άδειες θα νοικιάζαμε έναντι πινακίου φακής...δηλαδή και πάλι μία τρύπα στο νερό θα κάναμε. :Sad: 





> Εταιρία θέλει να στήσει δίκτυο με 20 pc και έναν web server. Γιατί δηλαδή να μην χρειάζεται την σφραγίδα ενός μηχανικού υπολογιστών και μια μελέτη! (Το ότι στο ΤΕΕ δεν υπάρχει ακόμη ειδικότητα Μηχανικού Υπολογιστών και οι μισοί γράφονται σαν Ηλεκτρονικοί Μηχανικοί !!! είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο). Και εγώ έχω ένα φιλαράκι πολύ καλό χτίστη – μάστορα ΑΛΛΑ αν πάμε να χτίσουμε ένα μικρό σπιτάκι (50 τμ) ως εξοχικό χωρίς υπογραφή πολιτικού μηχανικού ούτε ρεύμα δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε…


Και με τα έργα των μηχανικών το ίδιο γίνεται...όλοι νοικιάζουν τα πτυχία τους και επίσης παίζουν με ΤΡΕΛΛΕΣ εκπτώσεις... :Sad: 




> Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός, μιας και δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα το καφεδάκι μου…


Ένα καφεδάκι να'χα τώρα πολύ θα χαιρόμουνα!

----------


## 123456789

> Μπορώ να πουλάω την υπογραφή μου;
> Μάλλον θα αστειεύεσαι έτσι;
> Ξέρεις τι απαιτείται;
> Ξέρεις τι ευθύνη έχεις;
> Μάλλον όχι...


Πάρα πολύ καίριες ερωτήσεις :Thumb Dup:

----------


## 123456789

> OFF-TOPIC? Όχι παράδειγμα για να δείτε τι θα γίνει αν περάσει αυτό που μαγειρεύει ή ¨Ενωση πληροφορικών Ελλάδας που έχει έτοιμη πρόταση νόμου για την ιδρυση Εθνικού Επιμελλητηρίου Επικοινωνιών και Πληροφορικής. Διαβάστε:
> http://www.epe.org.gr/various/EThEEP.zip
> 
> Άρθρο 2 παρ. 2.β
> "...
> β) Ο καθορισμός του επαγγελματικού τοπίου της πληροφορικής, με
> τη σύνταξη και τήρηση σχετικών μητρώων.
> ..."
> 
> ...


*Τουναντίον* προσπαθούν να ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΝ εντελώς (="ξεχειλώσουν", δεν φταίω για τυχόν σεξουαλικούς συνειρμούς που δημιουργούνται) και να δημιοιυργήσουν ένα φτηνιάρικο "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέσατε" επιμελητήριο...

Φαντάζεστε πόσοι επίδοξοι "μηχανικοί" πληροφορικής καιροφυλαχτούν?

Είναι τόσο πολλοί που δεν χωράνε. Γι'αυτό και το επιμελητήριο αυτό όχι μόνο δεν διασφαλίζει, αλλά ισοπεδώνει τις διακριτικές γραμμές "τεχνίτης", "τεχνικός", "μηχανικός".

Και που τo είδες συνάδελφε το "κλeιστό" ΤΕΕ με 100.000 μηχανικούς?
Δηλαδή πόσο πιο "ανοικτό" έπρεπε να είναι?

----------


## aroutis

Οταν π.χ. έχεις κάποιον που έχει φάει τα χρόνια του και έχει πάρει 10 πιστοποιήσεις από Ms , Oracle, Cisco και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, ή και οχι, αλλά έχει ΤΑ εχέγγυα στην αγορά και ειναι περιζήτητος, δεν είναι πληροφορικάριος (κατα τον ΕΠΕ) γιατί δεν τηρεί τους όρους του;

Ρε ουστ...

----------


## pelasgian

Μην το ψάχνεις. Με τους υπολογιστές δεν έχει βγάλει κανείς συμπέρασμα. 
Είναι μία τεχνολογία και μία επιστήμη που έχει βγάλει ολόκληρο το νομικό και το πολιτικό σύστημα αδιάβαστο.

Πάνω που νόμισαν ότι θα οικοπεδοποιήσουν τη γνώση και θα τη πουλήσουν ως «φιλετάκια» πατέντες, βγήκε ένας και τους έκανε τη μάπα κρέας με το open source.

Πάνω που πήγαν να κλείσουν το επάγγελμα του «χειριστή υπολογιστή» με το European Computer ... DRIVING License, ακρίβηναν οι ντομάτες, πας σκάς 500 ευρώ και το αγοράζεις (όπως και τις άδειες οδήγησης!) και τελειώνει εκεί το πράγμα.

Πάνω που πάνε να κλείσουν το επάγγελμα του «προγραμματιστή υπολογιστών» με το δε ξέρω γω πιο επιμελητήριο, γέμισε η αγορά αυτοδίδακτους. 

Αυτά που ξέραμε στην Ελλάδα, γινόντουσαν όσο είμασταν μία μπανανία με τη μπανανοδραχμή μας, στην απομονωμένη πλευρά του πλανήτη μας και ομφαλοσκοπούσαμε για το αν ήμαστε ο περιούσιος λαός ή όχι.

Πλέον διανύουμε την εποχή του DEREGULATION, όπου το να ποδηγετείς την αγορά είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ. Δε πειράζει, ας γεμίσει η αγορά πληροφορικούς, οι καλοί φαίνονται από το πώς περνάν τη πόρτα. Τα πτυχία είναι irrelevant. θες πτυχίο, έλα να σου δώσω τα δικά μου, τρία έχω στο τοίχο! «Βρες εσύ τις δουλειές και θα σου βρω εγώ τις υπογραφές.»

Η στεγανοποίηση του επαγγέλματος του μηχανικού υπολογιστών δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Το πρόγραμμα το οποίο θα πάρεις από μένα ως «ανοικτό λογισμικό» ή θα το κατεβάσεις από το διαδίκτυο και θα κάνεις κάποια δουλειά που κανείς δεν θα ελέγξει κατά πόσον έγινε με υπολογιστή ή όχι, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙ να είναι «ελεγμένο από μηχανικό», γιατί δεν μπορεί ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΞΕΙ! (εδώ τη πειρατία δε μπορούν να ελέγξουν, οι μελέτες τους μάραναν!)

Ο έλεγχος του λογισμικού έχει νόημα μόνο σε ΥΠΟΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ κάποιου ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ που η σωστή της λειτουργία είναι απαραίτητη για την ασφάλεια του χρήστη της. Δηλαδή, αν αύριο γράψω ένα πρόγραμμα ελέγχου μηχατρονικού συστήματος ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ. (Φυσικά, κανείς δε μπορεί να το ελέγξει αυτό στην Ελλάδα, γιατί οι Δρ. αυτοματιστές γνωριζόμαστε με τα μικρά μας και δε ξέρουν ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ το επάγγελμά μας, πόσο μάλλον να φτιάξουν επιμελητήριο γι'αυτό!)

Τώρα, τη «μηχανοργάνωση» του τυροπιτάδικου με πασιέτζα, όχι δεν τη χρειαζόμαστε «ρυθμισμένη», όπως και δεν απαιτούμε Δρ Μηχανολόγο για να μας φτιάξει το καζανάκι, ή να μας αλλάξει μία σωλήνα στο τοίχο, ή να κάνει βάψιμο στο σπίτι. 

Πραγματικά προτιμώ οι της βουλής να μην νομοθετούν. Προτιμώ κενό νόμου και γεμάτο εξάσφαιρο, παρά αυτούς του φωτογραφικούς ξεφτυλισμένους «ρυθμιστικούς» (μιζωτικούς) νόμους που βγάζουν για να κονομίσουν οι κολαούζοι τους.

Είδαμε και στις πολεοδομίες, από τότε που «ρυθμίστηκε» το θέμα των οικοδομών, έφτιαξαν τα κτήρια. Δηλαδή η Αθήνα από εκείνο το κακάσχημο τέρας που ήταν το 1920 με εκείνα τα ελεϊνά κτήρια έγινε παράδεισος υψηλής αισθητικής, απαράμιλης τέχνης και ασφάλειας, όλα αυτά χάρη στο ΤΕΕ.

Νομίζουν ότι τα αυγά τα βάφουν με τις πορδές, ή ότι κάτι γίνεται με το που θα δημιουργηθεί το χαρτοβασίλειό τους, και θα παίξουν 30 νοματαίοι με τις σφραγίδες, τις υπογραφές και τα πρωτόκολά τους. 

Στην Ελλάδα «έγινε η δουλειά» σημαίνει: «έχασα δύο εβδομάδες σε ΗΛΙΘΙΑ γραφειοκρατία, όπου 10άδες κοπρόσκυλα παίξαν χαρτοπόλεμο, ώστε μία μελέτη που κανείς δεν ΕΛΕΓΞΕ πραγματικά, αδειοδοτήθηκε (παρόλο που καταπατά ακόμα και δημόσιο δρόμο)».

«Ωραία μελέτη μεγάλε, πόσα έσκασες για να στη περάσουν;»
(Ειδικά τώρα που η κυβέρνηση παίζει με τις οικοδομές και τρέχουν όλοι να γλυτώσουν τη ΦΑΠΑ).

----------


## yiapap

Αν και συμφωνώ στο παραπάνω με τον Πελασγό, νομίζω ότι το θέμα των Μηχανικών όπως και των Ιατρών είναι τελείως διαφορετικό.
Ο μηχανικός λογισμικού στη χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων θα προκαλέσει κατάρρευση του συστήματος και οικονομική βλάβη μικρής/μέσης επίπτωσης στην εταιρεία.
Ο μηχανικός ή ο ιατρός θα πάρουν ζωές.

Νομίζω ότι κάποια επαγγέλματα αξίζει να είναι κλειστά.
Προσοχή τα παραπάνω τα λέω χωρίς καμιά συντεχνιακή διάθεση... αφού όπως είπα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού (κάποιες συγκοινωνιακές μελέτες δε μετράνε  :Razz: )

Όσο για το ρόλο του ΤΕΕ... Ε, εντάξει... Μέχρι και για τις πολυκατοικίες κουτία το ΤΕΕ φταίει... Whatever

----------


## aroutis

Προσωπικά απλά προσυπογράφω αυτά που λέει ο pelasgian. Ολα αυτά για το ΕΠΕ ειναι απλά τρόποι για μίζες και τίποτα άλλο, και περιθωριοποίηση και ελιτισμό. 

Απλά και ντομπρα πράγματα.

----------


## dipa57

> Ο μηχανικός λογισμικού στη χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων θα προκαλέσει κατάρρευση του συστήματος και οικονομική βλάβη μικρής/μέσης επίπτωσης στην εταιρεία.
> Ο μηχανικός ή ο ιατρός θα πάρουν ζωές.


Εξαρτάται από το τι είδους σύστημα θα καταρρεύσει.
Σκέψου: Ρύθμιση κυκλοφορίας επίγεια και εναέρια, Ιατρικά συστήματα κ.τ.λ.

----------


## euri

> Εξαρτάται από το τι είδους σύστημα θα καταρρεύσει.
> Σκέψου: Ρύθμιση κυκλοφορίας επίγεια και εναέρεια, Ιατρικά συστήματα κ.τ.λ.


Σκέψου όμως ότι στην περίπτωση του λογισμικού υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για δοκιμή πλήρους κλίμακας και πολλές δοκιμές εκτός πραγματικής λειτουργίας.  Αντίθετα στην περίπτωση των μηχανικών, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ένα μοντέλο κτιρίου ή γέφυρας σε κλίμακα 1:1 για να το δοκιμάσεις.  Ούτε στην περίπτωση του γιατρού μπορείς να κάνεις πειράματα πάνω σε έναν ασθενή.

----------


## dipa57

> Σκέψου όμως ότι στην περίπτωση του λογισμικού υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για δοκιμή πλήρους κλίμακας και πολλές δοκιμές εκτός πραγματικής λειτουργίας.


Ακόμα και το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα έχει ένα τουλάχιστον bug.
Όταν διορθωθεί αυτό, θα έχει ένα τουλάχιστον ακόμα.  :Whistling: 


Στην πραγματικότητα όλα σχεδόν τα επαγγέλματα παίζουν με ανθρώπινες ζωές, αφού είτε ασχολούνται με τον ίδιο τον άνθρωπο είτε με προϊόντα που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ή θα καταναλωθούν από ανθρώπους. Ο καθένας στον τομέα του πρέπει να το θυμάται αυτό.

----------


## yiapap

> Ακόμα και το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα έχει ένα τουλάχιστον bug.
> Όταν διορθωθεί αυτό, θα έχει ένα τουλάχιστον ακόμα. 
> 
> 
> Στην πραγματικότητα όλα σχεδόν τα επαγγέλματα παίζουν με ανθρώπινες ζωές, αφού είτε ασχολούνται με τον ίδιο τον άνθρωπο είτε με προϊόντα που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ή θα καταναλωθούν από ανθρώπους. Ο καθένας στον τομέα του πρέπει να το θυμάται αυτό.


Βρε dipa, από το σύνολο των γραμμών κώδικα που γράφονται, ΠΟΣΕΣ έχουν να κάνουν με ανθρώπινες ζωές; Τι ποσοστό;

Αντίστοιχα φυσικά δεν έχουν όλα τα έργα μηχανικού άμεση επίπτωση (μου έρχονται στο νου οι αποχετεύσεις), ακόμη και του γιατρού.

Όμως σαν ποσοστό είναι τελείως μονόπλευρη η σύγκριση!

----------


## A Hellene

> Βρε dipa, από το σύνολο των γραμμών κώδικα που γράφονται, ΠΟΣΕΣ έχουν να κάνουν με ανθρώπινες ζωές;


[off topic]
Όσον αφορά στον προγραμματισμό κρίσιμων συσκευών αυτοματισμού (πχ συστήματα ελέγχου κινητήρων σκαφών/αυτοκινήτων, ή όπου αλλού η δυσλειτουργία τους εξαιτίας κάποιου bug μπορεί να κοστίσει ανθρώπινη ζωή), έχει θεσπιστεί η οδηγία προγραμματισμού "MISRA C" (από την Motor Industry Software Reliability Association), η οποία προσπαθεί να ελαχιστοποιήσει τις πιθανότητες προγραμματιστικού λάθους.

Δεν πρόκειται για κάποια νέα γλώσσα προγραμματισμού, αλλά για το κουτσούρεμα ουσιαστικά της γλώσσας C, σε τετοιο βαθμό ώστε ο προγραμματιστής να μην είναι σε θέση να ασκήσει έλεγχο χαμηλότερου επιπέδου στους καταχωρητές της CPU/MCU.
Γιατί όμως να ακηθεί ένας τόσο χαμηλού επιπέδου έλεγχος; Απλά, όταν αυτό γίνει με το σωστό τρόπο, επιταχύνεται θεαματικά η ροή του προγράμματος.

Ο αντίλογος τώρα: Αυτή η οδηγία δεν είναι επαρκής προκειμένου αποτρέψει λογικά λάθη. Ένας κακός προγραμματιστής θα γράψει ένα κακό πρόγραμμα, το οποίο όμως θα περάσει τον έλεγχο MISRA.
Μερικά παραδείγματα κακού προγραμματισμού είναι τα ατυχήματα των AIRBUS, ο ελεγκτής ανάφλεξης κάποιων μοτοσυκλετών BMW, κάποιες υλοποιήσεις anti-skid σε Mercedes, και άλλα όπου βλέπουμε ανακλήσεις προβληματικών μοντέλων.
[/off topic]

----------


## pelasgian

> Όσο για το ρόλο του ΤΕΕ... Ε, εντάξει... Μέχρι και για τις πολυκατοικίες κουτία το ΤΕΕ φταίει... Whatever


Γιατί ποιος βγάζει τους συντελεστές κάλυψης που υποχρεώνει τους πάντες να σχεδιάζουν κάτι ΚΟΥΦΕΣ κατασκευές ώστε να εκμεταλλευτούν και το κλιμακοστάσιο, προδιαγράφει το τι «είναι τεχνικά ορθόν» (αν και κακάσχημο) και ΔΕΝ προδιαγράφει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ τον εναρμονισμό με το περιβάλλον του;

Δηλαδή, για το ότι χάθηκε η παραδοσιακή αρχιτεκτονική ποιος φταίει αν όχι η ελειπής και ελιτίστικη νοοτροπία των μηχανικών μας;

@Γιώργος
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σου λέει τίποτα για την εμπιστοσύνη που έχω στα συστήματα αυτοματισμού, αν και αυτοματιστής, αλλά κανένα αμάξι μου ΠΟΤΕ δεν έχει (θα έχει) συστήματα ABS, spin assist, ECU κλπ.

Όλα μου τα αμάξια ήταν καρμπυρατέρ, πλατίνες μηχανικές, μηχανικά φρένα και απλό μηχανικό διαφορικό. Επίσης, στην Αγγλία ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενος γιατί δεν είχαν καν ηλεκτρικό σύστημα (είχα ένα ωραίο diesel).

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι αν δεν χρειάζεσαι τον αυτοματισμό, βγάλτον. 
Δεν τον θέλω ούτε για να ανοιγοκλείνω παράθυρα! Ούτε να μου ανοιγοκλείνει πόρτες, ούτε τίποτα.
(Έχω κοιμηθεί μέσα στο αμάξι της αδελφής μου για αυτό το λόγο, όπως και μου έχει μείνει το αμάξι και να μη μπορώ να κάνω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ εξαιτίας αυτών των παπαριών!)

Στον υπολογιστή μου όλοι οι «αυτοματισμοί» ξυλώνονται μετά βδελυγμίας. 
(Ειδικά όταν «μαντεύει» τι θα ήθελα να κάνω και κάνει μαλακίες, πώπω μιλάμε μου ανεβαίνει η πίεση!)

----------


## A Hellene

Χωρίς να διαφωνώ ουσιαστικά μαζί σου pelasgian, μου ακούγεσαι λιγάκι υπερβολικός.

Ο κανόνας, ακόμη θέλει τις βιομηχανικές συσκευές αυτοματισμού με ημιαγωγούς να είναι λιγότερο αξιόπιστες από τις αντίστοιχες ηλεκτρομηχανικές. Για παράδειγμα, ένας optoisolator δεν θεωρείται τόσο αξιόπιστος όσο ένα ρελαί ασφαλείας...

Τέλος πάντων, όλα είναι μια συνάρτηση κόστους ανάπτυξης/κατασκευής, και κόστους πιθανής αποτυχίας του αυτοματισμού να λειτουργήσει. Για αυτό το λόγο, σε κρίσιμους αυτοματισμούς υπάρχουν πάντοτε δύο παράλληλα συστήματα, που το ένα επιτηρεί το άλλο: Όταν πέσει το πρωτεύον σύστημα, αναλαμβάνει το δευτερεύον, ενώ παράλληλα ειδοποιεί για το πρόβλημα. Η συσκευή πρέπει να συνεχίσει, έστω και με μειωμένη λειτουργικότητα.

Τέτοιες υλοποιήσεις όμως, δύσκολα συναντά κανείς σε ένα πχ. Σέατ, όπου η προτεραιότητά του είναι η οικονομική προσιτότητα και όχι το απρόσκοπτο της λειτουργίας του...

----------


## harisman

Κατι για τις αγγελίες εργασίας, που δεν νομίζω ότι σχολιάστηκε.
Τελευταία παρακολουθώ σε αφημερίδες εταιρίες που συντάσουν αγγελίες, του στιλ: Ζητήται εμπειρος τεχνικός - άριστος γνώστης windows με mcse, αριστος γνώστης Linux/Unix, άριστος χρήστης προυόντων με certifications cisco, πολύ καλές γνώσεισ oracle, πολύ καλές γνώσεις visual basic και php, απόφοιτος ΑΕΙ , έως 28χρονών!!!!!! Αυτό το είχα διαβάσει απο μια ευπόλιπτη εταιρία του χώρου της πληροφορικής (στο πολύ γενικό).
Εχουμε γεμισει απο "ακυρες" αγγελίες. Δεν είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να είναι ειδικός σε unix και σε windows μαζί. Οι ειδικοί στο unix είναι στην Ελλάδα μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα και οι περισσότεροι είναι πάνω από 40 χρονών και οι περισσοτεροι δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους απο windows!!!! Δεν είναι δυνατό να είσαι καλος προγραμματιστης σε php και visual basic, είναι και τα δύο τεράστια κεφάλαια. Δεν είναι δυνατον να ζητάνε ηλικίες για όλα τα παραπάνω μόνο μέχρι 28-30 ετών και αποφοιτους ΑΕΙ και εμπειρους μαζί.

----------


## anon

Αντε ρε harisman, πεστα  :Respekt:  

Αυτό που θα συμφωνήσω είναι ότι κανόνα ο νέος συνήθως έχει περισσότερη όρεξη, και το βασικότερο χρόνο, για να μάθει περισσότερα και να παιδευτεί (γιατί συνήθως είναι χωρίς οικογενειακες υποχρεώσεις). Είναι καλή εκλογή εαν θέλεις να φτιάξεις έναν άνθρωπο σύμφωνα με τις δικές σου ανάγκες. Απο την άλλη αν πραγματικά θέλεις εμπειρία, και όχι κάποιον που απλά ακούμπησε, δύσκολα θα βρείς κάτι σε μικρότερο απο 28 ετών (και με συμπληρωμένες στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις !!!). Οχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, έτσι, μην παίρνετε τον εαυτό σας ως παράδειγμα  :Whistling:  

Και εμένα με κουφαίνουν αυτές οι αντικρουόμενες προδιαγραφές. Unix & Windows..... Εκτός ίσως σπανίων εξαιρέσεων, ή θα είσαι καλός στο ένα ή στο άλλο ή καθόλου και στα δύο  :Very Happy:  . Το ίδιο και με .Net & Java, PHP & ASP / VB, DBA Oracle & MS SQL  :Vava:   :Shocked:  (εκεί να κουφαθείς) και πάει λέγοντας

----------


## yiapap

harisman/anon,

Γιατί διαμαρτύρεστε; Η αγγελία ήταν σαφής.
Οι άνθρωποι ζητάνε:
1. Απόφοιτο ΑΕΙ για να έχει το background να αναλάβει δύσκολες δουλειές
2. Γνώση Linux/Windows, php/asp ώστε να μπορεί να δουλέψει σε οποιοδήποτε project της εταιρείας
3. Γνώση Cisco, αφού αυτή συνεπάγεται ότι ξέρει από δίκτυα
4. Έως 28 ετών ώστε να του δίνουμε 1000€ και να δουλεύει από το πρωί έως το άλλο πρωί (μαζί με τα ΣΚ)

Νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι παραπάνω από σαφής!

----------


## harisman

@yiapap [ 1. Απόφοιτο ΑΕΙ για να έχει το background να αναλάβει δύσκολες δουλειές ]
θα σε διορθώσω λιγάκι -> Βασικά για να μπορεί η εταιρία του να χτυπάει διαγωνισμούς του δημοσίου, το ίδιο και με τα διάφορα certifications.
Η κάθε σοβαρή εταιρία , τα mcse και τα cisco certifications τα έχει για χαρτί τουαλέτας. 
Την σοβαρή εταιρία την απασχολέι αν ο τεχνικός είναι κατάλληλος να φέρει σε πέρας τις εργασίες για τις οποίες προσλαμβάνεται, εν ολίγης αν ξέρει την δουλεία του καλά, και ας μην έχει μαζί του ένα πάκο απο πιστοποιήσεις. Εγώ προσωπικα είμαι υπέρ της 2ημερης δοκιμής πρίν την πρόσληψη. Εχω εγω προσωπικά γνωρίσει αρκετούς ΑΕΙτζίδες και ΤΕΙτζήδες  ccnpάδες  και mcseάδες της καρπαζιάς, που δεν ήξεραν καλά ούτε τα βασικα  :Wink:  Το δημόσιο, απο την άλλη , θέλει μόνο πιστοποιήσεις και πτυχία και τίποτα αλλο!

----------


## anon

Ναι, απο την μεριά του εργοδότη, σωστή η αγγελία. Θέλουμε έναν που τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει.... Μονο που δεν μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα και τελικά δεν συμφέρει, αλλά θα το καταλάβει πολύ αργά (ο εργοδότης, οι πελάτες του θα το καταλάβουν κάπως νωρίτερα  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## viron

> ...
> Αυτή τη στιγμή, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΤΕΕ, Πολεοδομίες στο ίδιο καπάκι κλάνουν.
> ...


Λίγες λέξεις..., μια πρόταση. 

 :Respekt: 
Βύρων.

----------


## harisman

> Ναι, απο την μεριά του εργοδότη, σωστή η αγγελία. Θέλουμε έναν που τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει.... Μονο που δεν μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα και τελικά δεν συμφέρει, αλλά θα το καταλάβει πολύ αργά (ο εργοδότης, οι πελάτες του θα το καταλάβουν κάπως νωρίτερα  )


anon, έχω ένα όνομα για αυτούς τους εργοδότες: ΠΑΠΑΤΖΗΔΕΣ και δυστηχώς το ποσοστό τους ανεβαίνει ανησυχητικά!
Ο χώρος της πληροφορικής είναι ειδικός χώρος, τελεία και παύλα! Πάραυτα, είναι από τα λίγα επαγγέλματα (εταιρίες πληροφορικης ) για τα οποία δεν σε υποχρεώνει ο νομος να εχεις κάποια αντίστοιχη επιμόρφωση :Evil:  Για παράδειγμα, για να ανοίξεις κομμωτήριο, πρέπει να έχεις το αντίστοιχο πτυχείο και με αρκετή προυπηρεσία  στο χώρο. Το ίδιο και ο αρτοποιός, ο κρεοπώλης, ο δομικός, ο ηλεκρονικός, ο ηλεκτρολόγος, κτλ,κτλ...

Για να ανοίξεις εταιρία πληροφορικής , δεν υπάρχει καμία προυπόθεση:  Οποιος και να είσαι, χωρίς καν γραμματικές γνώσεις, χωρίς καμία σχετικότητα με το αντικείμενο, μπορείς να ανοίξει μια εταιρία πληροφορικής!!!! Γιαυτό καταντήσαμε σε αυτό το μαύρο χάλι. Και σε αυτό το χάλι βοήθησε έμμεσα και βασίλης πόρτας. Μόλις βγήκανε τα windows 95 και απλοποιήθηκαν τα περισσότερα στους Η/Υ,  όλοι οι λεφτάδες  καιροσκόποι σπρώξανε χρήματα σε εταιρίες πλήροφορικής, πρώην γκαραζιέρηδες, ψαράδες, μαγαζάτορες εσωρούχων, κτλ,κτλ (δεν κάνω πλάκα) . Αντίστοιχα, οι περισσότεροι  επαγγελματικά αναποφάσιστοι πιτσιρικάδες επέλεξαν τον χώρο της πληροφορικής επειδή είναι "ίν" και "ουάου".  

Και ναμαστε !!Φοβερή ανεργία στον χώρο, μισθολογική κατάπτωση για τους εργαζομενους στον χώρο της πληροφορικής(εκτος τους πωλητές  :Very Happy:  ), και οι εταιρίες  κλείνουν η μία μετά την άλλη.
Εγώ προσωπικά εργάζομαι εδώ και 11 χρόνια σαν τεχνικός δυκτίων, και αυτήν την στιγμή θέλω να αλλάξω επάγγελμα για αυτον τον λόγο  :Crying:

----------


## anon

Ελα και εσύ στο club. Ηδη μαζί με το yiapap το συζητάμε για τσοπάνηδες  :Very Happy:

----------


## yiapap

> Ελα και εσύ στο club. Ηδη μαζί με το yiapap το συζητάμε για τσοπάνηδες


Σσσσσ... κρύβε λόγια βρε anon!!!   :Lips Sealed:  
Αν συνεχίσεις σε λίγο θα υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά ποιμένων!

----------


## anon

> Σσσσσ... κρύβε λόγια βρε anon!!!   
> Αν συνεχίσεις σε λίγο θα υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά ποιμένων!


Βρε μην στεναχωριέσαι... Πάνω απο το 70% του γάλακτος που καταναλώνεται έρχεται απέξω. Ολοι οι πληροφορικάριοι τσομπάνηδες να γίνουμε, δεν θα καλύψουμε την έλλειψη  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## harisman

Αντε,παρτε με μένα να βοηθήσω και εγώ στην μηχανογράνωση του μαντριού :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## pelasgian

χε, χε, χε, χε, χε....

Γιατί νομίζετε ότι «αυτοί που ξέρουν» πήγαν σε Linux, ΕΕΕΕ;;;

Πείτε μου, ποια η πιθανότητα ένας εργοδότης που ζητάει Linuxά, να ΜΗΝ ξέρεις τι του γίνεται; Από την άλλη, ποια η πιθανότητα να πετύχει Linuxά που να μην ξέρει και αυτός τι ξέρει;

Σα τα αγγλικά ένα πράγμα: Λύκειο, λίγα αγγλικά και υπολογιστές στις μέρες μας είναι τα προσόντα και της φουρνάρισσάς μου! (Δεν σας κάνω πλάκα, δούλευε σε εταιρεία υπολογιστών πριν γυρίσει ΤΡΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ στον οικογενειακό φούρνο). 

Οι «γνώσεις» υπολογιστών αδιαβάθμιτης ποιότητας είναι «ζητούμενες» και «προσφερόμενες» από χιλιάδες ανθρώπων. Όταν σοβαρευτεί η αγορά και ξέρει τι να ζητήσει για να γίνει ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ ΜΕΣΩ των υπολογιστών, θα σοβαρευτεί η προσφορά προσόντων. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή οι περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις έχουν τους υπολογιστές για γραφομηχανή και ντεκόρ στα γραφεία τους. Πώς λένε «ας βάλουμε και μία μολυβοθήκη» λένε «ας πάρουμε και ένα κουμπιούτερ» και τους παίρνει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ώρα να ελέγξουν τα αρχεία τους και να διεκπεραιώσουν τη γραφειοκρατία τους από ότι να τα κάναν με το χέρι. 

Ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι το 1/10 τουλάχιστον.

υ.γ. είναι δυνατόν τώρα να λέει ο άλλος ότι είναι "seasoned computer programmer" και να μην ξέρει τυφλό σύστημα δακτυλογράφησης για παράδειγμα; Έτσι για να φέρω ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα!

----------


## viron

> Ελα και εσύ στο club. Ηδη μαζί με το yiapap το συζητάμε για τσοπάνηδες


Kαι τσοπάνης σήμερα να γίνεις, λι με υπολογιστές θα μπλέξεις στο άρμεγμα:
http://www.delaval.com/Products/Movi...es/default.htm

Βύρων.

----------


## harisman

Ακόμα και το Linux pelasgian ( ή τα linux :Very Happy:   όπως κακώς λένε οι περισσότεροι) πλεον αρχίζει να γεμίζει απο "ειδικούς". Και αυτό γιατί το install procedure πλεον έγινε τόσο εύκολο απο ορισμένα distros, όπως τα windows. Οποιος έχει στήσει ένα mandrake ή ένα suse 2-3 φορές σπίτι του, και έχει στήσει μια samba και ακούει mp3 απο το xmms, γράφει στο βιογραφικό του οτι ξέρει linux, και φέρει και τον τίτλο unixάς  :Laughing:  με καμάρι. Το ίδιο και με τα cisco, όποιος έχει πάρει ένα ccna νομίζει ότι έχει πιάσει τον παπα απο τα α..μπέλια.
Εγώ προσωπικά δουλεύω σε isp , και κατα περιόδους μου έχουν έλθει για interview πολλοί "unixάδες" που δεν ήξεραν ούτε κάν tcp/ip, ούτε κάν τι είναι το vi, με κάτι τρελλά 4σέλιδα βιογραφικά!!Τα περισσότερα βιογραφικά είναι γεμάτα ψέματα, υπερβολές και ανακρίβιες, και πλεον μόνο εμπειροι τεχνικοί μπορούν να τα αξιολογίσουν.
Οταν ξεκίνησα να βλέπω το linux εν έτη 1993, κανένας δεν τολμουσε να το παίξει linuxάς/unixάς, γιατι απλά δεν μπορούσε να κάνει ούτε κάν εγκατάσταση!!

----------


## anon

> Οταν ξεκίνησα να βλέπω το linux εν έτη 1993, κανένας δεν τολμουσε να το παίξει linuxάς/unixάς, γιατι απλά δεν μπορούσε να κάνει ούτε κάν εγκατάσταση!!


Yggdrasil ????

----------


## pelasgian

> Οταν ξεκίνησα να βλέπω το linux εν έτη 1993, κανένας δεν τολμουσε να το παίξει linuxάς/unixάς, γιατι απλά δεν μπορούσε να κάνει ούτε κάν εγκατάσταση!!


Εγώ μπορούσα, απλά τη πρώτη φορά έκαψα το μόνιτορ με λάθος ρυθμίσεις στο x-server (ένα 775 Taxan! και με πείραξε, γιατί εκεί έβαζα την amiga 2000!)

Πάντως, Υπάρχουν ορισμένα πολύ απλά τεστ στο Linux, που σου επιτρέπουν να ξέρεις με ποιον μιλάς και μάλιστα γίνονται επιτόπου, κάτι που ΔΕΝ γίνεται στα windows.

----------


## kadronarxis

Αυτό που ζητάει η πιάτσα σήμερα είναι, developers.
web developers κυρίως, και κάποιοι φευγάτοι και oracle developers.
Να γνωρίζουν java,c++,visual studio-.net., sql server 2005.
Τα δίκτυα πεθάνανε.

Αυτά.

----------


## NeK

> Αυτό που ζητάει η πιάτσα σήμερα είναι, developers.
> web developers κυρίως, και κάποιοι φευγάτοι και oracle developers.
> Να γνωρίζουν java,c++,visual studio-.net., sql server 2005.
> Τα δίκτυα πεθάνανε.
> 
> Αυτά.


Σωστά, αλλά δεν νομίζω ένας με γνώσεις C++, Java, .NET (όχι asp.net) είναι απλά "web developer"... :Wink:

----------


## chatasos

> Αυτό που ζητάει η πιάτσα σήμερα είναι, developers.
> web developers κυρίως, και κάποιοι φευγάτοι και oracle developers.
> Να γνωρίζουν java,c++,visual studio-.net., sql server 2005.
> *Τα δίκτυα πεθάνανε.*
> 
> Αυτά.


Δηλαδή είμαι νεκρός? :Scared:

----------


## vagskarm

Παιδιά μην τσακώνεστε άδικα, οτιδήποτε και να ζητάει η αγορά από developers, οι μισθοί καθορίζονται κατ'αρχήν από το είδος των projects (αν είναι μεγάλα και καλοπληρωμένα), για να έχει έσοδα η εκάστοτε εταιρεία, οπότε να μπορεί να πληρώσει μισθούς, και εν συνεχεία από την θέληση του εργοδότη να έχει ευχαριστημένους τους εργαζόμενους που έχει στην εταιρεία του. 

Από πλευράς εργαζομένων καλό είναι να παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις γιατί όποιος είναι ένα βήμα μπροστά στην γνώση, ίσως καταφέρει να πάει ένα βήμα μπροστά και στο μισθό.

----------


## kadronarxis

Τα δίκτυα πεθάνανε, επαναλαμβάνω.
Έχει πολύ λίγες θέσεις, και πολύ εξειδικευμένες.
Όλοι πάνω κάτω γνωρίζουν τα βασικά, μπορούν να στήσουν τα περισσότερα δίκτυα.

developer(έστω και χωρίς το web Νεκτάριε!), θέλει κώλο και γαιδουρινή υπομονή.Δεν τίθεται θέμα τόσο πολύ γνώσεων, όσο φαντασίας και διορατικότητας. Το μυαλό πρέπει να κάνει κλικ, επί 8 ώρες κάθε μέρα και βάλε.Λίγα άτομα γνωρίζω που μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν.

----------


## magenda

Καταρχάς να καλησπερίσω την παρέα και να ευχηθώ καλή χρονιά σε όλους,

Διάβασα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον το thread και ως μελοντικός πληροφορικάριος και εγώ άρχισαν να με ζώνουν τα φίδια και σκοτεινές σκέψεις περνάν απο το μυαλό μου. Να πώ καταρχάς πως αν ολα πάνε καλά το καλοκαίρι θα πάρω στα χέρια μου το πτυχίο μου (Μηχ.Η/Υ και πληροφορικής, Πολυτεχνίο Πάτρας).Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δουλέψει στον χώρο αλλά κατα καιρούς διαβάζω απο περιέργεια αγγελλίες που ζητούν μηχ Η/Υ για διάφορες θέσεις. 

Κάθε φορά κλείνω απογοητευμένος την εφημερίδα και προσπαθώ να δίωξω απο το μυαλό μου την σκέψη πως σε 2 χρόνια περίπου (πτυχίο+θητεία) θα πρέπει σοβαρά να ψάξω για δουλέιά.Γιατι?Γιατί κάθε φορά βλέπω πως παρόλο που σε λίγο αποφoιτώ δεν καλύπτω στο ελάχιστο τις απαιτήσεις του υποτιθέμενου εργοδότη. Εντάξει,στα πλαίσια των μαθημάτων έχω φτιάξει και προγραμματάκια σε C και σε Java και κάποιο απλό πρόγραμμα client/server κτλ κτλ. Αλλά όπως πολύ καλά ξέρω όλα αυτά είναι τρίχες κατσαρές. Γιατί δεν πιστεύω να με θέλει ο εργοδότης για να φτιάξω σε C πρόγραμμα που εξομοιώνει το παιχνίδι πέτρα-ψαλίδι-χαρτί (πραγματικό παράδειγμα). Νομίζω καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ...

Σκέφτομαι, πρέπει να ασχοληθώ μόνος μου με το αντικείμενο.Η σχολή μου προσφέρει μονάχα τις βάσεις και απο κει είναι στο χέρι μου να γίνω απο φοιτητής-επαγγελματίας.Απο την άλλη όμως σκέφτομαι απο που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω.Και αποκαρδιόνομαι χειρότερα.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν, εσείς που απο ότι καταλαβαίνω έχετε μια Α εμπειρία στον τομέα, αποφοιτώντας είχατε τις ίδιες ανυσηχίες με μένα?Στην πρώτη σας δουλεία "ως τι σας πηραν"? Περίεργη ερώτηση το ξέρω αλλά ελπίζω κάποιος να καταλάβει το νόημα της...

----------


## harisman

@pelasgian 
standard πολύ εύκολα μπορείς να τσεκάρεις έναν τυπά που διατύνει ότι είναι "unixας", αλλα δεν μπορεί αυτός που κάνει τις προσλήψεις, ο οποίος τις περισσότερες φορές δεν είναι κάν τεχνικος και την πρόσληψη την κάνει με βάση την φτήνια!!!!!

@anon
Yggdrasil ????   Sorry δεν το έπιασα :Embarassed: 

@kardonarxis
Στο retail, οποσδήποτε! Δες Πουλιάδη, Informatics,κτλ,κτλ.  Δες πως τα πάει σε αυτό το κομμάτι η Quest και η Altec. 
Πιστεύω όμως ότι στην πάροχή υπηρεσίας πάνε καλα τα πράγματα, ειδικότερα στα συμβόλαια συντήρησης, και στις εταιρίες δυκτίωσης. Το voip είναι πλεον πολύ της μόδας και θέλει εξιδεικευμένο προσωπικό. Το web development επίσης είναι στα high του - οι σοβαρές εταιρίες στον χωρο του web development απο ότι ακούω, είναι σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο. 
Ενας web developer, με βασικές γνώσεις linux και apache, πολύ καλές γνωσεις mysql και άριστες γνώσεις σε java/php/perl πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να βγάλει τρελλά λεφτά.

----------


## vagskarm

Φίλε magenda εγώ ξεκίνησα σαν υποστήριξη πελατών στην Unisoft, το '90 (δεν την είχε η ALTEC τότε). Το καλό είναι ότι είχαμε και πρόσβαση στα source του ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ και μπορούσαμε να ξεστραβωνόμαστε διαβάζοντας πράγματα που δούλευαν στην πραγματικότητα, νάναι καλά το αφεντικό τότε, ομολογώ ότι δεν φαντάζομαι καλύτερο ξεκίνημα για εκείνη την εποχή.

----------


## harisman

@magenda
Μόλις τελειώσεις το φανταριλικι (άντε, λιγοι μήνες είναι, τι να πούμε και εμείς που καναμε σχεδόν τους διπλάσιους μήνες) θα σου συνηστούσα τα εξής βήματα, τα οποία προσωπικά δούλεψαν 100% σε μένα :Wink:  

α) Κατ' αρχήν πρέπει να βρείς σε ποιό ακριβώς κομμάτι της πληροφορικής θέλεις να επικεντρωθείς. Κοιτάς αυτό που δεν είναι κορεσμένο, είτε σου αρέσει , είτε όχι. Εγώ για παράδειγμα, όταν ασχολούμουν με το sunos και το linux, η πλειονότητα ασχολούνταν με windows nt και netware servers. Τώρα μου βγήκε σε καλό, γιατί τότε είχα κάνει την σωστή επιλογή. 
β) Ξεκινάς σε μια μικρή εταιρία, στην οποία οι συνάδελφοι σου να είναι έμπειροι και καλλήτεροι απο εσένα. Μονο αν συναναστρέφεσαι με καλλήτερους απο εσένα θα μάθεις.
Πλακώνεσαι στο διάβασμα και κυνηγάς όλα σχετικα σεμινάρια, όπου και όταν σου παρουσιάζονται. Οι μικρές εταιρίες είναι ποιό ευέλικτες και μπορείς να πειραματιστής με πολλά πράγματα. Σταδιακά αποκτάς και επαγγελματικές γνωριμίες, και έχεις άποψη της αγοράς και του ανταγωνισμου, πολύ βασικό. Κάθεσαι εκεί κανένα χρόνο, με μικρό μισθό, άρα και με μικρό άγχος σχετικά με εργοδοτικές απαιτήσεις.
γ) Εχοντας φτάσει σε ένα καλο επαγγελματικό σημείο, κανεις το μεγάλο βήμα: Πας σε μεγάλη εταιρία του χώρου, και εκμεταλεύεσαι όλες τις ευκαιρίες που σου παρουσιάζονται. Πλέον έχεις δωρεάν την επιμόρφωση σου (κάθε σοβαρή εταιρία επιμορφώνει το προσωπικό της) και φτιάχνεις πλέον και την προυπηρεσία σου, που βαραίνει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα πολύ περισσότερο απο τον τίτλο σπουδών στο βιογραφικό σου.
δ) Μετά από 2-3 χρόνια είσαι ετοιμος και ανταγωνιστικός. Αν θέλεις είτε μενεις σε αυτή την εταιρία και πέρνεις αύξηση σε λίγα χρόνια, ήτε πάς σε μια άλλη μεγάλη εταιρία και με τα εφόδια της προυπηρεσίας, των γνώσεων και της αυτοπεπιθεσης που έχεις, χτηπάς αμέσως μεγαλήτερο μισθό.

Αυτά, αν και αυτό που ζήτησες στο post σου θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα ολοκληρο thread  :Wink:  έτσι ώστε πολοί να σου πούν τις δικές τους συμβουλές.

----------


## 123456789

> anon, έχω ένα όνομα για αυτούς τους εργοδότες: ΠΑΠΑΤΖΗΔΕΣ και δυστηχώς το ποσοστό τους ανεβαίνει ανησυχητικά!
> Ο χώρος της πληροφορικής είναι ειδικός χώρος, τελεία και παύλα! Πάραυτα, είναι από τα λίγα επαγγέλματα (εταιρίες πληροφορικης ) για τα οποία δεν σε υποχρεώνει ο νομος να εχεις κάποια αντίστοιχη επιμόρφωση Για παράδειγμα, για να ανοίξεις κομμωτήριο, πρέπει να έχεις το αντίστοιχο πτυχείο και με αρκετή προυπηρεσία  στο χώρο. Το ίδιο και ο αρτοποιός, ο κρεοπώλης, ο δομικός, ο ηλεκρονικός, ο ηλεκτρολόγος, κτλ,κτλ...
> 
> Για να ανοίξεις εταιρία πληροφορικής , δεν υπάρχει καμία προυπόθεση:  Οποιος και να είσαι, χωρίς καν γραμματικές γνώσεις, χωρίς καμία σχετικότητα με το αντικείμενο, μπορείς να ανοίξει μια εταιρία πληροφορικής!!!! Γιαυτό καταντήσαμε σε αυτό το μαύρο χάλι. Και σε αυτό το χάλι βοήθησε έμμεσα και βασίλης πόρτας. Μόλις βγήκανε τα windows 95 και απλοποιήθηκαν τα περισσότερα στους Η/Υ,  όλοι οι λεφτάδες  καιροσκόποι σπρώξανε χρήματα σε εταιρίες πλήροφορικής, πρώην γκαραζιέρηδες, ψαράδες, μαγαζάτορες εσωρούχων, κτλ,κτλ (δεν κάνω πλάκα) . Αντίστοιχα, οι περισσότεροι  επαγγελματικά αναποφάσιστοι πιτσιρικάδες επέλεξαν τον χώρο της πληροφορικής επειδή είναι "ίν" και "ουάου".  
> 
> Και ναμαστε !!Φοβερή ανεργία στον χώρο, μισθολογική κατάπτωση για τους εργαζομενους στον χώρο της πληροφορικής(εκτος τους πωλητές  ), και οι εταιρίες  κλείνουν η μία μετά την άλλη.
> Εγώ προσωπικά εργάζομαι εδώ και 11 χρόνια σαν τεχνικός δυκτίων, και αυτήν την στιγμή θέλω να αλλάξω επάγγελμα για αυτον τον λόγο


Σου λέω ότι δεν φταίει αυτό. Και άδεια να χρειάζεσαι για να κάνεις κάτι, θα βρεθούν ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ καλοθελητές να σου πουλήσουν το πτυχίο τους και να χαλάσουν ακόμα περισσότερο την πιάτσα. 
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο υπερπληθυσμός και όχι η έλλειψη κατοχύρωσης, επιμελητηρίων και άλλων τέτοιων πραγμάτων, αυτά είναι σκόνη στα μάτια μας και λεφτά για συγκεκριμένες κλίκες.




> Ελα και εσύ στο club. Ηδη μαζί με το yiapap το συζητάμε για τσοπάνηδες


μπεεεε (πειράζει να κάνω το πρόβατο?)

----------


## yiapap

kadronarxis,vagskarm,harisman...

Σήμερα είχα άλλη μια απογοητευτική συζήτηση με φίλο που είναι στο χώρο >10 χρόνια με τα πτυχία τα μεταπτυχιακά τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία του.

Και έμεινε για 2 φορά σε 2 χρόνια άνεργος αφού η μικρομεσαία επιχείρηση την οποία στελέχωνε δεν μπορεί να έχει άτομα... υψηλής συντήρησης.

Και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.
Ο φίλος magenda αναρωτιέται τι θα κάνει. Ο kadronarxis, ο vagskarm πετάξανε μερικές ιδέες. Όλα σωστά.
Όμως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι θα κάνει ο magenda μόλις τελειώσει το πανεπιστήμιο που θα βρει μια οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία θα δουλεύει σε ένα μπουντρούμι και θα παίρνει 800-1200€ με εξοντωτικά ωράρια.

Το πρόβλημα είναι τι θα κάνει σε >10 χρόνια!
Βλέπετε, σωστά το πρώτο βήμα είναι να είσαι προγραμματιστής (δικτύων, λογισμικού, server whatever). Σωστά το 2ο είναι να είσαι senior programmer, team leader. Μετά όμως;
Πόσο καιρό μπορείς να γράφεις κωδικα αποδοτικά σε όποια γλώσσα ή όποιο περιβάλλον κυκλοφορεί; Θυμηθείτε τι υπήρχε από περιβάλλοντα το 1995. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι HTML γράφαμε βασικα σε Notepad εκτός των ελάχιστων τυχερών που είχαν βρει το Visual Cafe.
Πόσες μεγάλες εταιρείες πληροφορικής βλέπετε να επιβιωνουν σε 10 χρόνια; Ποιες; Πως θα επιλέξει κάποιος να σταδιοδρομήσει... στον επόμενο Πουλιάδη;

Και άντε αυτά μπορεί κάποιος να πει ότι είναι θέμα προσωπικό του καθενός να μπορέσει να διαβαζει, να επιμορφώνεται να χώνεται να επιβιώνει.
Η αγορά όμως προς τα που κινείται;
Να υπενθυμίσω τη χρυσή εποχή προ του 2000 με τις δεκάδες μικρές, βιώσιμες εταιρείες πληροφορικής; Τότε που απλά δήλωνες ότι ξέρεις Χ... και είχες προσληφθεί;
Που είναι αυτές οι εταιρείες; Εξαγοράστηκαν από τις μεγάλες, έμειναν για λίγο ως θυγατρικές, μετά συγχωνεύτηκαν, εκκαθαρίστηκαν, ξαναχώρισαν... και σήμερα τα μεγαλεπίβολα σχήματα που θα κυριαρχούσαν στα Βαλκάνια πασχίζουν να επιβιώσουν. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα όλων των παραπάνω η Singular.

Σήμερα λοιπόν με το 90% των έργων να προέρχονται από το Δημόσιο χρειάζεται μια απεριοελάχιστη στραβή, όπως η καθυστέρηση της ΚτΠ Α.Ε. σε συνδυασμό με την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης για να πάρει ο κλάδος την κάτω βόλτα. Έτσι σήμερα όλοι σκοτώνονται ποιος θα πρωτοπάρει έργο του Δημοσίου... Όμως ποιός θα το πάρει; Ο μικρός innovator με την εκπληκτική ιδέα ή ο κολοσσός που πεινάει- χτυπάει τις τιμές και έχει και τις προσβάσεις;
Ο μικρός θα ποντάρει στο 10%! Αν τα καταφέρει (ελάχιστοι το καταφέρνουν), τελικά αυτό που θα γίνει είναι να εξαγοραστεί και να πέσει και αυτός και οι εργαζόμενοι στην κρεατομηχανή της μεγάλης, εισηγμένης Α.Ε., ή ακόμα χειρότερα της τράπεζας που την ελέγχει!

Δυστυχώς η κατάσταση είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη και σκληρή, ακόμη κι αν ξέρεις C+#+, .net, MySQL Server 2010 και Javaflash ή προγραμματίζεις cisco με copy/paste παλιών σου configuration.
To καλό είναι ότι ο κλάδος είναι ιδιαίτερα δυναμικός (βλπ VoIP π.χ.) και στην Ελλάδα δύσκολα θα πάει παρακάτω(famous last words)

123456789, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο υπερπληθυσμός, γιατί ο πληθυσμός των πραγματικά τεχνικά καταρτισμένων ανθρώπων που μπορουν να προσαρμοστούν ή/και να ηγηθούν είναι πολύ περιορισμένος. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η στρόφιγγα των χρημάτων αυτή τη στιγμή ρίχνει μικρά σταγονίδια.

----------


## elladara

:Sad:  Λοιπόν θα συμφωνήσω και γω με πολλούς από σας. Καταρχήν να σας πω ότι είμαι Μηχανικός Η/Υ & Πληροφορικής και ασχολήθηκα σε παραπλήσιο κλάδο των Τηλεπικοινωνιών. Από τους συμφοιτητές και άλλους συναδέλφους εχω ακούσει ότι ο μοναδικός κινητήριος μοχλός στην αφορά Πληροφορικής είναι το Δημόσιο με όλα τα αρνητικά που είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες. Και εδώ θα ήθελα να σταθώ να πω ότι για τα μεγάλα έργα πληροφορικής που αφορούν τελικά μεγάλες επενδύσεις δεν νομίζω ότι ελέγχονται από κάποιο θεσμοθετημένο όργανο της πολιτείας -αλλά add hoc από κάποιους υπαλλήλους που δεν γνωρίζω από ποιόν τα έχουν πάρει γιατί μη γελιόμαστε τελικά έτσι γίνεται. Εδώ θα μπορούσε το ΤΕΕ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος φορέας - σύμβουλος της πολιτείας να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο. 
Όσον αφορά τον ιδιωτικό τομέα οι μεν μεσαίες και μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις έφτιαξαν τα δικά τους τμήματα πληροφορικής και βασίζονται σε προΙόντα μεγάλων ΄πολυεθνικών εταιρειών πληροφορικής (βλ Oracle, SAP, IBM κλπ) και άλλοι μικροί βασίστηκαν στα ¨πακέτα¨των ειδημόνων και μη του χώρου και κάποιοι μπορεί να απέκτησαν κάποιο καλό πακετάκι που έκανε τη δουλειά του για κάποια χρόνια και κάποιοι έχασαν τα λεφτά τους.  Πάλι εδώ αν υπήρχε κάποιος μηχανισμός που να σου λέει ότι εδώ είναι τόσοι απόφοιτοι σχολών Η/Υ είτε Μηχανικοί είτε Επιστήμης Η/Υ ή τόσα Masters Πληροφορικής  ή απόφοιτοι ΤΕΙ Πληροφορικής κλπ κλπ να υπάρχει κάποια περισσότερη σιγουριά, όχι ότι είναι απίθανο κάποιος μη απόφοιτος Η.Υ κλπ μπορεί να μην είναι καλός τουναντίον έχω δει ορισμένους να είναι πολύ καλύτεροι από κάποιους Διδάκτορες κιόλας - αλλά δεν είναι το στατιστικά πιθανό αυτό! 
Άρα υπάρχει ρόλος για το ΤΕΕ και όποιον άλλον φορέα θέλετε. Αλλά να είναι Επιστημονικός και όχι Συντεχνιακός γιατί τότε δεν θα έχουμε αποτέλεσμα. 
Έτσι για την Ελλαδίτσα μας όπου το ίδιο το Δημόσιο πλέον δεν θέλει να αγοράζει από Ελληνικές εταιρείες το επάγγελμά μας από εκεί που ο αείμνηστος Δημήτρης Μαρίτσας καθηγητής και από τους ιδρυτές του τμήματος έλεγε κάτι για γαμπρούς και νύφες εγώ λέω ότι σήμερα το επάγγελμά μας είναι από τα χειρότερα του κλάδου καθώς μπορείς μεν να βρεις δουλειά αλλά με μικρές δυνατότητες εξέλιξης και με αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον γιατί όπως περνάνε τα χρόνια θα έρχονται νεότεροι με περισσότερη όρεξη και λιγότερες απαιτήσεις ... Και εδώ η ευθύνη είναι καθαρά του κράτους και του στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού. Όταν κάποιοι που ονομάζονται πολιτικοί μιλάνε ακόμα και σήμερα silicon valley της Ευρώπης και όταν ήσαν στην εξουσία δεν φρόντισαν να δημιουργήσουν τις συνθήκες για ανάπτυξη εταιρειών πληροφορικής -οχι για να φάνε κάποια φράγκα των κουτόφραγκων και του δημοσίου- αλλά να ανταγωνιστούν στο διεθνοποιημένο περιβάλλον και όταν οι σημερινοί κρατούντες όχι μόνον δεν κάνουν αυτό αλλά ακόμα χειρότερα τα δίνουν στους ξένους και ούτε κάν Ευρωπαίους τότε θα έλεγα να κάνετε τα παιδιά σας οτιδήποτε άλλο από Πληροφορικούς και αν μπορείτε αλλάξτε και σεις. (και γω μέσα είμαι).

Σας κούρασα. Καληνύχτα.

----------


## yiapap

> ...ο μοναδικός κινητήριος μοχλός στην αφορά Πληροφορικής είναι το Δημόσιο με όλα τα αρνητικά που είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες. Και εδώ θα ήθελα να σταθώ να πω ότι για τα μεγάλα έργα πληροφορικής που αφορούν τελικά μεγάλες επενδύσεις δεν νομίζω ότι ελέγχονται από κάποιο θεσμοθετημένο όργανο της πολιτείας -αλλά add hoc από κάποιους υπαλλήλους που δεν γνωρίζω από ποιόν τα έχουν πάρει γιατί μη γελιόμαστε τελικά έτσι γίνεται. Εδώ θα μπορούσε το ΤΕΕ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος φορέας - σύμβουλος της πολιτείας να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο.


Ακριβώς γι αυτό το λόγο συστάθηκε η ΚτΠ Α.Ε.
Καλή σκέψη, μέτρια υλοποίηση, κακή λειτουργία (αν και βελτιώνεται).
Συνδύασε έναν καινούργιο φορέα με νέους γραφειοκρατικούς δαιδάλους από τις Βρυξέλλες, πέτα και μια αλλαγή κυβέρνησης (και άρα αλλαγή ΟΛΩΝ των θέσεων κλειδιών στο δημόσιο) και voila "Ελληνική Πληροφορική 2006"  :Sad: 

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν τα παίρνει ένας υπάλληλος, Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς:
1. Στα έργα που γίνονται κανείς δε ρωτά "γιατί το κάνουμε αυτό". Τα τεχνικά δελτία είναι εκθέσεις ιδεών... πολύ συχνά είναι εκθέσεις ιδεών που προσβάλλουν τη νοημοσύνη του μέσου πολίτη
2. Στα έργα που παραλαμβάνονται κανείς δε ρωτά ΠΩΣ θα συντηρηθούν. Φορείς χωρίς προσωπικό, χωρίς προϋπολογισμο γίνονται δικαιούχοι έργων πληροφορικής και κανείς δε ρωτά "πως ρε παιδιά θα πληρώνετε τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά κόστη σε 2 χρόνια;"
3. Σε συνέχεια του -2-  Στα έργα που παραλαμβάνονται κανείς δε ρωτά ΠΟΙΟΙ θα τα συντηρούν. Ειδικευμένο προσωπικό δεν υπάρχει, δεν προσλαμβανεται και οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες... κοστίζουν.

Αυτά και τέλος η μεμψιμοιρία από μένα...
...για σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

Μυαλά και μάλιστα καλά υπάρχουν αρκετά στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές εταιρείες να τα αξιοποιήσουν και το σπουδαιότερο να τα πληρώσουν.

Μόνο εταιρείες που κάνουν δουλειές στο εξωτερικό και παίρνουν μεγάλες δουλειές. 

Γνωστό μου παιδί, πρώην συνάδελφος, βρήκε από αγγελία σε Αγγλική εταιρεία, παίρνει τρελά λεφτά, αλλά είναι συνέχεια έξω, σε project, και μια φορά το μήνα Αγγλία (εκεί είναι γάτοι και μια Παρασκευή το μήνα κάνουν meeting με μπύρες και όλοι κάνουν προτάσεις). Ερχεται μόνο ΣΚ Ελλάδα.

Εγώ κάτι τέτοιο θα το έκανα μόνο σε κατάσταση ανάγκης τώρα πια, μια και περιμένω παιδί. Δεν θέλω να διαλύσω την οικογένεια για τα φράγκα.

Ομως κάποιος που ξεκινάει θα μπορούσε να την ψάξει και έτσι την δουλειά. Και μην κοιτάτε που πολλές εταιρείες πάνε Ινδία, για φτηνό προσωπικό πάνε, όχι για ποιότητα δουλειάς. Δεν προσπαθώ να μειώσω τους Ινδούς, υπάρχουν και πολλοί καλοί προγραμματιστές εκεί, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάτι μπάζα, όπως παντού άλλωστε. Απλά μια εταιρεία σκέφτεται "θα πάρω αντί για έναν εκατό, δεν μπορεί θα έχω και πέντε-δέκα καλούς μέσα στους εκατό, και οι άλλοι θα βοηθάνε".

Οι Ελληνικές εταιρείες δυστυχώς είναι παπατζήδες αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι αναγκασμένες για να επιβιώσουν. Οταν ο πελάτης κοιτάει να πληρώσει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα, προσπαθεί όπως-όπως και η εταιρεία να επιβιώσει.

Εγώ αυτή την περίοδο προσπαθώ να κάνω κονέ με εξωτερικό για remote working, το ελληνικό κοστολόγιο για εταιρείες της Ευρώπης είναι ανταγωνιστικό. Συν το ότι δεν είσαι δέσμιος σε μία πόλη, μια και θέλω να δημιουργήσω προϋποθέσεις για να φύγω για Λάρισα.

edit: Και κάτι άλλο που θα πρότεινασε κάποιον που πρωτοξεκινάει: Μην κολώσεις, πήγαινε σε μεγάλη εταιρεία και πρότεινέ τους ακόμη και να σε πάρουν δοκιμαστικά για 3 μήνες άμισθα. Θα σου βγει σε καλό, πίστεψέ με. Μην το κάνεις όμως σε μικρή γιατί θα σου πιούν το αίμα. Σε μεγάλη είναι πιο πιθανό να εκτιμήσουν την αξία σου και να προχωρήσεις, φτάνει να δείξεις ότι έχεις αξία στην πράξη, κανείςδεν στέκεται στα χαρτιά πια, ούτε και στο εξωτερικό. Είναι δύσκολες οι εποχές παιδιά, πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται.

----------


## anon

> @
> @anon
> Yggdrasil ????   Sorry δεν το έπιασα


Ηταν μια απο τις πρώτες διανομές εκείνης της εποχής (πριν εμφανισθεί το slackware και το redhat). Εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ακόμη αρκετά πρωτόγονο το linux ενώ το FreeBSD ήταν σε πολύ καλύτερη θέση.

edit: Θα συμφωνήσω με τον vagkskarm ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη εταιρία γίνεται. Ακόμη και εαν σε πάρουν απλά για να αλλάζεις τις μελανοταινίες. Και αυτό γιατί συνήθως σε μια μεγάλη εταιρία, οι δουλειές θα είναι αρκετά μοιρασμένες, οπότε δεν θα περιμένουν απο σένα να τα κάνεις όλα και τον κλητήρα όπως γίνεται στις μικρές, και θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να μάθεις δίπλα στους άλλους. Οσο και σκράπες ναναι, κάποια πράγματα θα ξέρουν, απλά και μόνο απο εμπειρία, αλλοι πολλά άλλοι λίγα. Και στο βιογραφικό μετράει περισσότερο μια μεγάλη εταιρία, απο ένα "περίπτερο".

vagskarm: Ξέρω ότι μπήκαν αρκετά Ατλαντίς στην Λάρισα και στον ευρύτερο χώρο. Μια και είπες ότι είσαι απο την οικογένεια της εταιρίας (επι αρινίκη) ίσως έχεις ευκαιρίες για δουλειά εκεί. Για κοίταξέ το.

----------


## vagskarm

anon έχω ήδη ψάξει καιέχω βρει ιστοσελίδεςαπό 5-6 εταιρείες στη Λάρισα. Απλά μεθοδεύω προσεκτικά τα βήματα που πρέπει να κάνω γιατί και η γυναίκα μου δουλεύει (στο ΚΑΤ) οπότε πρέπει να μπορέσουμε μαζί να κάνουμε το βήμα. Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

edit:

Ο Αρενίκης (δεν ξέρω με τι ασχολείται σήμερα) ήταν και πρώτος εργοδότης, μόνο καλές εντυπώσεις έχω από τότε. Και κάτι για τα παιδιά που πρωτοξεκινάνε, να περιγράψω πώς ξεκίνησα.

Κατ' αρχάς αφού τελείωσα τα ΤΕΙ και στρατιωτικό, επέλεξα να πάω σε Κέντρο Ελεύθερων Σπουδών τότε αφ'ενός για να κωδικοποιήσω καλύτερα κάποιες γνώσεις και σημαντικό για να με δουν άνθρωποι της αγοράς (που δίδασκαν τότε). Ετσι μου είπε ένας καθηγητής, δεν πας στην Unisoft που ζητάει να πάρει ένα άτομο ?

Πήγα λοιπόν, φορώντας ένα τζίν βρώμικο (μια βδομάδα άπλυτο, υποστηρίζοντας ότι αν μετράει το ντύσιμο να στείλω ένα κουστούμι μόνο του στην κρεμάστρα να το προσλάβουν), παίρνοντας μαζί 10 δισκέττες με προγράμματα που έφτιαχνα σε clipper τότε.

Τότε (ημέρα Πέμπτη) μου πήρε συνέντευξη ο προϊστάμενος της υποστήριξης. Δεν τον άφησα να με ρωτήσει και πολλά πράγματα, έβγαλα τις δισκέττες, τις έβαλα στο pc του και άρχισα να του δείχνω με τι ασχολιόμουν. 
Αφού τελείωσα, τον είδα να σημειώνει το όνομά μου σε ένα μπλοκάκι (που ήδη είχε άλλα 50 ονόματα), και να το βάζει σε κύκλο. Μου λέει ότι αν είναι την Δευτέρα θα σας ειδοποιήσουμε. Παρασκευή πρωί όμως, σκάει τηλέφωνο σπίτι και μου ανακοινώνουν: Δευτέρα πιάνετε δουλειά.

Παρέθεσα το γεγονός για να πω στα νέα παιδιά, τόλμη θέλει και θράσσος (με την καλή έννοια).

----------


## harisman

> Ηταν μια απο τις πρώτες διανομές εκείνης της εποχής (πριν εμφανισθεί το slackware και το redhat). Εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ακόμη αρκετά πρωτόγονο το linux ενώ το FreeBSD ήταν σε πολύ καλύτερη θέση.
> 
> edit: Θα συμφωνήσω με τον vagkskarm ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη εταιρία γίνεται. Ακόμη και εαν σε πάρουν απλά για να αλλάζεις τις μελανοταινίες. Και αυτό γιατί συνήθως σε μια μεγάλη εταιρία, οι δουλειές θα είναι αρκετά μοιρασμένες, οπότε δεν θα περιμένουν απο σένα να τα κάνεις όλα και τον κλητήρα όπως γίνεται στις μικρές, και θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να μάθεις δίπλα στους άλλους. Οσο και σκράπες ναναι, κάποια πράγματα θα ξέρουν, απλά και μόνο απο εμπειρία, αλλοι πολλά άλλοι λίγα. Και στο βιογραφικό μετράει περισσότερο μια μεγάλη εταιρία, απο ένα "περίπτερο".
> 
> vagskarm: Ξέρω ότι μπήκαν αρκετά Ατλαντίς στην Λάρισα και στον ευρύτερο χώρο. Μια και είπες ότι είσαι απο την οικογένεια της εταιρίας (επι αρινίκη) ίσως έχεις ευκαιρίες για δουλειά εκεί. Για κοίταξέ το.


  :Offtopic: 
Δεν έτυχε να ασχοληθώ μαζί του εκείνη την εποχή (το είχα ακουστά, αλλα διαβάζοντας στο ετσι γραμμένο δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο...  :Very Happy: ). Το πρώτο μου linux ήταν το slackware εν ετη '93, και οι περισσότεροι με κορουδευαν.. linux? τι είναι τουνο??. Τι εποχές και αυτές :Crying:

----------


## harisman

Και εγώ πιστεύω οτι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι και η υπερβολική (και στην πλειοψηφία της κακή )προσφορά εργασίας. Οπου πάω ,ήτε σε καφετέρια,ήτε στο λεοφωρείο, παντα κάτι θα ακούσω και καποιον να συζητάει για κάποιον athlon που θέλει να αγοράσει, για internet , για motherboards, κτλ,κτλ...  Παντού υπαρχει κοντά μας ένας τεχνικός υπολογιστών!! Ολοι οι επαγγελματικά αναποφάσιστοι πάνε ντουγρού στον χώρο της πληροφορικής χωρίς να σκευτούν την εργασιακή πραγματικότητα που έχει διαμορφωθεί στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία. Σε λίγα χρόνια, θα είναι πολύ χειρότερα τα πράγματα, όταν αποφοιτήσει το τελευταίο "μοδάτο" κύμα των πληροφορικάριων απο τα κάθε είδους εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Θα σας πω το εξής παράδειγμα: Πρόσφατα πήρα ένα ταξί  (εννοήται διπλοκούρσα :-D) και μέσα στο ταξί ήτανε μια κοπελα, και τυχαία ανοίξαμε συζήτηση για τον χώρο της πληροφορικής. Η κοπέλα ήταν φοιτήτρια πληροφορικής σε καποιο ΑΕΙ τελικά (τι προτώτυπο :-D). Την ρώτησα γιατί επέλεξε αυτόν τον χώρο.. και η απάντηση της: Επειδή είχα τα μόρια και πέρασα  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   Απο την κουβέντα που ακολούθησε, κατάλαβα ότι θα μπορούσε να είχε επιλέξει οτιδήποτε σαν κλάδο και δεν είχε η κοπελα ποτέ ασχοληθεί τους υπολογιστές, και δεν είχε απο οτι μου έλεγε ούτε καν στο σπίτι της :Worthy:  Οταν της παρουσίασα τη εργασιακή πραγματικότητα του κλάδου μας και τις προοπτικές, η κοπέλα δεν ήξερε που παν τα τεσσερα! Σιγουρα δεν τους βάζω όλους στο ίδιο καζάνι ,αλλα αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα! Η πληροφορική κατάντησε κυριλε και μοδάτο επάγγελμα και νομίζουν ότι όλοι χωράνε σε αυτό και έχουμε αφήσει τους μετανάστες να κάνουν τις υπόλοιπες δουλιές. Εγώ όπως προείπα, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία φεύγω απο το καράβι. Κάθομαι και διαβάζω όλο τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου για να είμαι γνωσιακά up to date , να κάθομαι δίπλα στο κινητό μήπως το nagios μου αναφέρει ότι έπεσε καποιο service στους servers της εταιρίας, και όλα αυτά για να πέρνω τρις και εξήντα.

----------


## Hwoarang

ξέρεις πόσος λαός είναι σε εμάς ( Ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί Πάτρας ) που ήρθε κατα λάθος? Έχουμε τουλάχιστον 80-100 άτομα  ( Μόνο στο έτος μου ) που ήρθαν σε εμάς επειδή δεν πέρασαν Γιατροι

----------


## anon

αυτό συνέβαινε απο την πρώτη φορά που άνοιξε η συγκεκριμένη σχολή. και σε άλλες σχολές , άσχετες με πληροφορική το ίδιο συμβαίνει. Στο μαθηματικό οι 90% και βάλε πηγαίνουν εκεί γιατί απλά εκει περάσανε. Εχουμε όμως και περιπτώσεις φοιτητών με υποτροφία στους Η/Υ πάτρας που την παρατήσανε για να πάνε μαθηματικό  :Very Happy:

----------


## magenda

Επειδή πολύ βλέπω πως συζητείται το θέμα "μπήκε σε σχολή πληροφορικής απο σπόντα" θα ήθελα να παραθέσω την δική μου -ταπεινή- άποψη:

Όσο "της μόδας" είναι οι σπουδές στον κλάδο της πληροφορικής, άλλο τόσα της μόδας έιναι το φαινόμενο του να την λένε σε καημένα πρωτοετάκια που μπήκαν στην τάδε σχολή πληροφορικής χωρίς να είναι, βγαίνοντας απο το μαιευτήριο guru του προγραμματισμού. Δηλαδή αυτός που πέρασε χημικό περνούσε τις ώρες του ως πιτσιρικάς με το να δημιουργεί πολυμερή, ή μήπως ο νομικάριος έστηνε στο σχολείο τους συμμαθητές του σε λαικό δικαστήριο γιατί "είχε απο μικρός το βίτσιο"? Πραγματικά νομίζω πως όχι.Γιατί λοιπόν δεν κατηγορεί κανείς εκείνους για την επιλογή που έκαναν?

Και στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής τι και αν είχε κάποιος pc πριν μπεί στην σχολή,τι και αν δεν είχε?Το αντικείμενο που σπουδάζεις το αγαπάς σιγά-σιγά.Ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις το μικρόβιο είναι (σχεδόν) βέβαιο πως θα το αποκτήσεις.Άνθρωποι που βλέπουν την δουλέιά τους ως αγγαρία υπήρχαν,υπάρχουν και θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν. Απλά στον χώρο της πληροφορικής είναι πια sic να λές:εγώ απο τα 15 μου έφτιαχνα προγραμματάκια σε basic ενώ το στουρνάρι ο συμφοιτητής μου δεν είχε ούτε gameboy...

Αυτά τα ολίγα και συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι δηκτικός. ...Αυτή ήταν η πρόθεση μου  :Mad:

----------


## anon

Θα συμφωνήσω ως ένα σημείο με τον magenda. 
Εχει να κάνει με τον άνθρωπο. Υπάρχουν άτομα που αγαπούν την πληροφορική, απο πολύ μικρή ηλικία. Απο αυτά άλλα μπορεί να προχωρήσουν και να αποκτήσουν και τυπική εκπαίδευση (ανώτερη) στο αντικείμενό τους ή σε κάτι άλλο. υπάρχουν άτομα που ναι μεν αγαπούν την πληροφορική αλλά δεν.... Δεν φτάνει μόνο να αγαπάς ένα αντικείμενο για να μπορείς να αποκτήσεις και να εμπεδώσεις τις γνώσεις σε βάθος για το αντικείμενο αυτό. Επειτα υπάρχουν άλλοι που μπήκαν σε μια σχολή γιατι έπρεπε να δηλώσουν μια σχολή. Είναι η πλειονότητα. Και ναι μεν θα συμφωνήσω ότι κάποιοι απο αυτούς θα αγαπήσουν ή τέλος πάντων θα συμβιβαστούν με την επιλογή τους (καλή ή κακή ανάλογα με τις προσδοκίες τους) και να γίνουν καλοί επαγγελματίες. Για τους υπόλοιπους θα είναι απλά μια δουλειά. Ετσι είναι η ζωή, έτσι είναι η πραγματικότητα. 

Αυτοί όμως που είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλοί επαγγελματίες (σε οποιαδήποτε επιστήμη/τέχνη), είναι κατα συντριπτικό ποσοστό αυτοί που απο πολυ νωρίς έδειξαν ότι έχουν την σχετική κλήση, και είναι παθιασμένοι με το αντικείμενο τους. Συνήθως δεν έχουν άλλο χόμπυ (η δουλειά τους είναι το χόμπυ τους). Και φυσικά εκτός απο την αγάπη σε αυτό που κάνουν έχουν και τις υπόλοιπες απαραίτητες ικανότητες.

----------


## bill2003

@magenda: Γεια σου ceida! 

Είμαι λίγους μήνες στην αγορά εργασίας και αυτό που δυστυχώς έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι:

Μηχανικός που γράφει κώδικα <=> μισθός ίσα για να ζει αξιοπρεπώς

Μηχανικός που δεν δουλεύει ως μηχανικός αλλά γράφει προτάσεις, κάνει τον manager σε διάφορα έργα και άλλα τέτοια "αεριτζίδικα" <=> βγάζει τα λεφτά που του είχαν υποσχεθεί ότι θα έπαιρνε ως μηχανικός Χ 2!

Με απλά λόγια ο κώδικας δεν πληρώνεται! Ο developer είναι το πρώτο σκαλοπάτι για τα υπόλοιπα. Όταν θα πας 40 χρονών δεν θα έχεις μυαλό για συγγραφή κώδικα (ούτε καν για το πέτρα-ψαλίδι-χαρτί, ούτε τις ασκήσεις του Επιστημονικού Υπολογισμού).

Όπως γράφτηκε και παραπάνω, ξεκινάς από κάποια μεγάλη εταιρία (έστω και ως νεροκουβαλητής) για να μάθεις (βλέπε π.χ. ΙΤΥ, Intracom, ΑTMEL αν θες να μείνεις Πάτρα) και στην συνέχεια αρχίζεις να ανεβαίνεις σκαλιά...

----------


## yiapap

> Επειδή πολύ βλέπω πως συζητείται το θέμα "μπήκε σε σχολή πληροφορικής απο σπόντα" θα ήθελα να παραθέσω την δική μου -ταπεινή- άποψη::


magenda,
Η διαφορά της πληροφορικής με τους άλλους κλάδους, *με όλους τους άλλους κλάδους** είναι ότι σε καμιά άλλη απιστήμη αυτά που ξέρεις τώρα δεν αξίζουν (σχεδόν) τίποτε μετά από 10-15 χρόνια!
Ανέφερες το Χημικό και το Δικηγόρο. Μα τα πολυμερή είναι και μένουν τα ίδια! Οι νόμοι εκτός από μικροαλλαγές είναι οι ίδιοι!

Εδώ ο anon και 1-2 άλλοι ανέφεραν ότι ασχολούνταν με Linux το 1993 (   :Worthy:  ) λες και μιλούσαν για τον 18ο αιώνα! Περάσανε ΜΟΛΙΣ 12 χρόνια!
Όποιο δικηγόρο και χημικό ή ακόμη και μηχανικό άλλης κατεύθυνσης και να ρωτήσεις θα σου πει ότι άλλαξαν πολλά πράγματα αλλά η ΟΥΣΙΑ της επιστήμης είναι η ίδια.

Αν ανατρέξεις λίγο στο τι υπήρχε πριν από 13 χρόνια και ποιοι κέρδιζαν χρήματα στην πληροφορική με ποιούς τρόπους θα δεις ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά σύγκριση!

Σαφώς και πολλοί άνθρωποι μπορεί να αγαπήσουν την επιστήμη της Πληροφορικής από τη στιγμή που θα περάσουν στο πανεπιστήμιο και μετά. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτοί που δε θα το κάνουν είναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ότι θα βρεθούν στο δρόμο.
---------------
*εξαίρεση αποτελεί και ο κλάδος των επικοινωνιών... αλλά με τη σύγκλιση που υπάρχει νομίζω ότι πολύ σύντομα θα πρέπει να μιλάμε για ενοποίηση πληροφορικής/επικοινωνιών.

----------


## anon

Και αυτό είναι το κουραστικό και δυστυχώς δεν αναγνωρίζεται. Οτι προκειμένου να είσαι καλός στην δουλειά σου πρέπει να αφιερώνεις σημαντικό χρόνο μελέτης σε καθημερινή βάση, και οι περισσότεροι πρέπει να το κάνουν στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους και όχι μέσα στα πλαίσια της δουλειάς τους, κάτι που δεν ισχύει σε αυτό τον βαθμό στα άλλα επαγγέλματα. Ο γιατρός θα διαβάσει μερικά άρθρα και μερικές ανακοινώσεις θα πάει και σε μερικά σεμινάρια το χρόνο και τέλειωσε. Μπορεί στην αρχή σε περισσότερα αλλά όχι όπως ένας πληροφορικάριος. Εδώ τα πράγματα αλλάζουν με ιλιγγιώδη ταχύτητα. Εγώ δούλευα C, Unix τέλος δεκαετίας 80, πάω στρατό, πιάνω δουλειά με γλώσσα Cobol, και μέσα σε 5-6 χρόνια έχασα το τραίνο της C++, HTML, Java. (πάλι καλά που είμαι ακόμη στο Unix/Linux  :Very Happy:  )

Και όπως είπε ο yiapap δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πως θα πάνε τα πράγματα (σχεδόν....)

Ενω τσοπάνης  :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:  

Γιάννη έχω έναν γνωστό τσοπάνη που έχει γίδια στην Νυμφόπετρα. Τι λες, κάνουμε μια μελέτη σκοπιμότητας  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## harisman

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου anon. Ενας σωστός επαγγελματίας στον χώρο της πληροφορικής, έχει για κινητήριες λέξεις το ΠΩΣ και το ΓΙΑΤΙ. Δεν νοήται επαγγελματίας στον χώρο της πληροφορικής να μην διαβάζει και πειραματίζεται στον όποιο ελεύθερο χρόνο του. Η πληροφορική είναι από τους ποιο δυναμικά μεταβαλόμενους κλάδους,δεν γίνεται αλλιώς!  Πλέον το internet είναι υπερπλήρες απο βιβλιογραφίες για το καθετι. Θυμάμαι τα πετρινα μου χρόνια προ του σημερινού internet, που είχα χρυσώσει τον Παπασωτηρίου  :Very Happy:  γιατί τα διάφορα bbs και το gopher δεν μπορούσαν να μου δώσουν αυτά που ήθελα.
Και εγώ για ένα διάστημα μέσα στην δεκαετία του 90' είχα εξειδικευτεί στο OS/2.. Θυμάμαι οτι ξεσκιζόμουν στο διάβασμα, μέχρι που ξαφνικά έβλεπα την κατρακύλλα του αρίστου κατα την αποψη μου αυτού λειτουργικού... Αν αναλογιστείτε πόσα λειτουργικά συστήματα, api's, φιλοσοφίες προγραμματισμού, προτόκολλα επικοινωνιών, αρχιτεκτονικές  επεξεργαστών ήρθαν στην επικαιρότητα και εξαφανίστηκαν,  μέσα σε μιά - δυό δεκατίες, είναι τρομερό!! Σαν αποκομοιδή έχουμε χιλιάδες εφήμερες ώρες ενασχόλησης, που τώρα πρακτικά είναι πεταμένες στα σκουπίδια. Αυτό τελικά που άντεξε στο χρόνο, ειναι η φιλοσοφία και οι αρχές του UNIX. Εκεί πρέπει να επενδήσουμε όλοι.

----------


## vagskarm

> Όταν θα πας 40 χρονών δεν θα έχεις μυαλό για συγγραφή κώδικα (ούτε καν για το πέτρα-ψαλίδι-χαρτί, ούτε τις ασκήσεις του Επιστημονικού Υπολογισμού).


Διαφωνώ τελείως, ίσως λόγω του ότι αγαπώ τον προγραμματισμό και ειδικά τα δύσκολα προβλήματα. Βέβαια δύσκολα προβλήματα δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα (γίνεται και λογοπαίγνιο).

Οσο για το ποιοί γίνονται υψηλόμισθοι συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν ισχύει μόνο στην πληροφορική, ισχύει και στην φύση γενικότερα: ο φελλός επιπλέει!!!

----------


## sdikr

Εγώ δηλάδη που έχω απλά ενα πτυχίο απο ΤΕΛ  δεν είμαι καλός πληροφορικάριος......ουυυααααα     :Crying:  

θα γίνω και εγώ τσομπάνης ρε να μάθεται!!

----------


## vagskarm

Μα το πόσο καλός είσαι δεν το λένε τα πτυχία. 

Οταν είμουνα σε ΚΕΚ (έτος 1990), ένας δάσκαλος είχε τελειώσει κι εκείνος ΚΕΚ, και ήταν πάρα πολύ καλός. Μας είχε πει τότε (όταν τον ρωτάγαμε τι έχει τελειώσει), ότι στην δουλειά του υπήρχε άνθρωπος που είχε master και σπουδές κλπ κλπ κλπ μεγαλόσχημα, ο οποίος όμως δεν μπορούσε να λύσει ασκήσεις που τις λύναμε εμείς ως σπουδστές.

Τα πτυχία απλά δείχνουν ότι έχεις ενημερωθεί για κάποια πράγματα. Δεν σημαίνει ότι σου άνοιξαν το κεφάλι και σου έβαλαν μυαλό. Η πρόοδός σου από εκεί και πέρα επαφίεται σε εσένα τον ίδιο και κατά πόσο αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις και θέλεις να ενημερώνεσαι για τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## Aramil

> Εγώ δηλάδη που έχω απλά ενα πτυχίο απο ΤΕΛ  δεν είμαι καλός πληροφορικάριος......ουυυααααα     
> 
> θα γίνω και εγώ τσομπάνης ρε να μάθεται!!


Ναι αυτό μας έλειπε....Ένα χαρτί να μας χαρακτηρίζει!Εδώ εγώ πού ακόμη ούτε πανεπηστήμιο έχω πάει ξέρω πολύ καλα πως το πτυχίο που θα πάρω είναι τελείως δευτερεύον.Το θέμα είναι η ρποσωπική ενασχόληση με το θέμα!

Ειδικά στον κλάδο της Πληροφορικής όπως είπε και ο yiapap τα πράγματα αλλάζουν,διότι πρόκειται για μία επιστήμη εξ ολοκλήρου φτιαγμένη από τον άνθρωπο για τον άνθρωπο.Αν λοιπόν με ένα πτυχίο και ένα master επαναπαυτεί τότε σε 5 χρόνια θα ξέρει λιγότερο από έναν απλό χομπίστα!

Αν περιμένεις απο σχολείο και πανεπιστήμιο να μάθεις όσα θέλεις να μάθεις τότε πας χαμένος....

----------


## mrsaccess

Καμμία σχέση. Και το πτυχίο και η αγάπη για το αντικείμενο χρειάζονται.

Ο χομπίστας έχει δύο μειονεκτήματα. Αφενώς δεν έχει κάποιον που να του δείξει τι πρέπει να διαβάσει και να μάθει, αφετέρου επιλέγει ο ίδιος με τι θα ασχοληθεί.

Όταν σε μια σχολή υπολογιστών σε ξεσκίζουν στα μαθηματικά και στους αλγορίθμους έχουν πολύ καλούς λόγους που το κάνουν.

Μη μου πεις ότι σαν χομπίστας pc user διαβάζεις τέτοια πράγματα. Το πολύ πολύ να διαβάσεις ένα-δυο άρθρα...

----------


## Aramil

mrsaccess με παρεξήγησες!Το πτυχίο χρειάζεται και είναι πολύ σημαντικό.Όμως διάβασε τι είπα : Δεν μπορεί να μας χαρακτηρίζει!Στην ηλικία που είμαι ακούω συνέχεια άπειρες ασυναρτησίες περί "καλών" και "κακών" σχολών.ΝΑΙ το πτυχίο θα μου ανοίξει δρόμους αλλά απο εκεί και πέρα πρέπει να τους περπατήσω μόνος μου!Ενώ αντίθετα ο χομπίστας θα μείνει πάντα χομπίστας!

----------


## dinap1

> Ο γιατρός θα διαβάσει μερικά άρθρα και μερικές ανακοινώσεις θα πάει και σε μερικά σεμινάρια το χρόνο και τέλειωσε.


Συγγνώμη για το off topic, μα αν πιστεύεις ότι η Ιατρική εκπαίδευση και μετεκπαίδευση καλύπτεται από "μερικά άρθρα και μερικές ανακοινώσεις" πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτράν.  :Banned:  

το παραπάνω σχόλιο του anon είναι πέρα ως πέρα άκυρο  :Thumbdown0:  και υποβαθμίζει την ίδια την Ιατρική επιστήμη. 

Πιστεύω πως το διατύπωσε έτσι από άγνοια του χώρου της Ιατρικής και όχι από κακή πρόθεση.
και πάλι συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση.

----------


## Aramil

Εδώ η dinap1 έχει μεγάλο δίκιο....

----------


## mrsaccess

*Aramil* sorry αν σε παρεξήγησα. Εννοούσα ακριβώς αυτό που είπα, ότι χρειάζονται και η αγάπη και οι σπουδές για να είσαι καλός στο τομέα μας.

*dinap1* εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι γιατροί δουλεύετε με το ίδιο μοντέλο (Homo Sapiens) εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια, ενώ σε εμάς βγαίνει καινούργιο μοντέλο κάθε εβδομάδα!  :Laughing:

----------


## Aramil

> χρειάζονται και η αγάπη και οι σπουδές για να είσαι καλός στο τομέα μας.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!Αλλιώς δουλειά δεν γίνεται!

----------


## gkandir

> *...*εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι γιατροί δουλεύετε με το ίδιο μοντέλο (Homo Sapiens) εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια, ενώ σε εμάς βγαίνει καινούργιο μοντέλο κάθε εβδομάδα!


Ε, όχι και το ίδιο μοντέλο! Είμαι εγώ (λέμε τώρα) και οι διάφοροι Ταμπάκιδες (για παράδειγμα) τα ίδιο μοντέλο;   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mrsaccess

> Ε, όχι και το ίδιο μοντέλο! Είμαι εγώ (λέμε τώρα) και οι διάφοροι Ταμπάκιδες (για παράδειγμα) τα ίδιο μοντέλο;


Φυσικά, απλά ο Ταμπάκης χάνει από κάπου (για αυτό κάνει και αυτό το τσιριχτό ήχο)! 
 :Laughing:

----------


## dinap1

> *dinap1* εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι γιατροί δουλεύετε με το ίδιο μοντέλο (Homo Sapiens) εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια, ενώ σε εμάς βγαίνει καινούργιο μοντέλο κάθε εβδομάδα!


Μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει...  :Wink:  

με τα ίδια εξαρτήματα μπορείς να φτιάξεις χιλιάδες Identical μηχανήματα, που κάτω από τις ίδιες συνθήκες θα συμπεριφέρονται ακριβώς το ίδιο.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι 2 άνθρωποι (έστω "identical" twins) είναι 100% όμοιοι οργανισμοί; ή ότι κάτω από τις ίδιες συνθήκες οι οργανισμοί τους συμπεριφέρονται το ίδιο;  :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

> Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι 2 άνθρωποι (έστω "identical" twins) είναι 100% όμοιοι οργανισμοί; ή ότι κάτω από τις ίδιες συνθήκες οι οργανισμοί τους συμπεριφέρονται το ίδιο;


Μόλις περιέγραψες τα windows!  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

dinap1,
Δεν κάνουμε σύγκριση εύκολο/δύσκολο, καλό/κακό ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο.
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι ένας πληροφορικάριος σε 10 χρόνια αν δεν ενημερώνεται ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ, αν δεν πειραματίζεται ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ, απλά γίνεται στραβάδι.
Όλος ο καλός ο κόσμος που ήξερε Cobol & Fortran αν δεν το γύρισε στον αντικειμενοστραφή προγραμματισμό, αυτή τη στιγμή είναι απλά... αναλφάβητος.

Σε αντίθεση ο παθολόγος που τελείωσε το 1990 και σε κανένα σεμινάριο να μην πήγε και κανένα βιβλίο να μη διάβασε, μόνο με την εμπειρία που απέκτησε σήμερα είναι καλύτερος γιατρός απ' ότι πριν 15 χρόνια.

----------


## pelasgian

Δεν υπάρχει επιστήμη στην οποία η μη ενημέρωση να μην συνεπάγεται επαγγελματική υποβάθμιση. 

Δεν ξέρω τα της ιατρικής, αλλά μία απλοϊκή σκέψη που κάνω είναι: τα μηχανήματα διάγνωσης δεν αλλάζουν; Δε προκύπτουν καινούργιες συμπτωματολογίες που αντιστοιχούν σε καινούργια στελέχη ιών; Τα μικρόβια δεν γίνονται ανθεκτικότερα οπότε να αλλάζουν τα αντιβιοτικά και ως εκ τούτου και οι επιδράσεις τους στους ασθενείς;

Όσο δε για τους πληροφορικάριους που άλλαξε τόσο πολύ πια η ζωή μας. Παρντόν, αλλά εγώ πήγα από τον cc της SUN στον gcc της GNU και δύο φορές που έγραψα σε C++ ήταν αρκετές για να πω: «κολοκύθια τούμπανα». Ήταν η επιλογή κάποιων να πάνε σε M$ προϊόντα που τους έκανε το βίο αβίωτο. 

Εμένα τα δικά μου βιβλία παραμένουν τα ίδια από τότε που τα πήρα (με εξαίρεση την C++). Από την εποχή των ταινιών μέχρι τα dvd με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνεται backup στο Unix, με την tar! (tape archive!)

Οπότε, ας μην κάνουμε τα του χωραφιού μας ήπειρο και τα του χωραφιού των άλλων γραμματόσημο. Εξάλλου, αν το να είσαι γιατρός είναι τόσο εύκολο, και μηχανικός τόσο δύσκολο, γιατί στο πρώτο σκίζουν πάτους στις εισαγωγικές και στο δεύτερο μπαίνεις «χαλαρά»; Ε;

Άλλο να του χαλάσεις του αλλουνού το aircondition και άλλο να του χαλάσεις τη καρδιά, δεν βρίσκεις;

----------


## mrsaccess

> Άλλο να του χαλάσεις του αλλουνού το aircondition και άλλο να του χαλάσεις τη καρδιά, δεν βρίσκεις;


Ναι, αλλά στην 2η περίπτωση δεν θα τον έχεις να σε βρίζει μετά (γιατί δεν θα μπορεί).  :HaHa:

----------


## pelasgian

Αυτός δεν θα σε βρίζει, αλλά θα σε βαράνε οι συγγενείς!

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν υπάρχει επιστήμη στην οποία η μη ενημέρωση να μην συνεπάγεται επαγγελματική υποβάθμιση. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τα της ιατρικής, αλλά μία απλοϊκή σκέψη που κάνω είναι: τα μηχανήματα διάγνωσης δεν αλλάζουν; Δε προκύπτουν καινούργιες συμπτωματολογίες που αντιστοιχούν σε καινούργια στελέχη ιών; Τα μικρόβια δεν γίνονται ανθεκτικότερα οπότε να αλλάζουν τα αντιβιοτικά και ως εκ τούτου και οι επιδράσεις τους στους ασθενείς;
> 
> Όσο δε για τους πληροφορικάριους που άλλαξε τόσο πολύ πια η ζωή μας. Παρντόν, αλλά εγώ πήγα από τον cc της SUN στον gcc της GNU και δύο φορές που έγραψα σε C++ ήταν αρκετές για να πω: «κολοκύθια τούμπανα». Ήταν η επιλογή κάποιων να πάνε σε M$ προϊόντα που τους έκανε το βίο αβίωτο. 
> 
> Εμένα τα δικά μου βιβλία παραμένουν τα ίδια από τότε που τα πήρα (με εξαίρεση την C++). Από την εποχή των ταινιών μέχρι τα dvd με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνεται backup στο Unix, με την tar! (tape archive!)
> 
> Οπότε, ας μην κάνουμε τα του χωραφιού μας ήπειρο και τα του χωραφιού των άλλων γραμματόσημο. Εξάλλου, αν το να είσαι γιατρός είναι τόσο εύκολο, και μηχανικός τόσο δύσκολο, γιατί στο πρώτο σκίζουν πάτους στις εισαγωγικές και στο δεύτερο μπαίνεις «χαλαρά»; Ε;
> ...


Πες μου μερικές Ελληνικές εμπορικές εφαρμογές  πριν το 1990 γραμμένες σε C.
Οι Cobol & Fortran δεν ήταν τυχαία παραδείγματα.

Για τους γιατρούς, όπως και για όλους, προφανώς υποβαθμίζεται η γνώση. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν υποβαθμίζεται με τους ρυθμούς της Πληροφορικής.

Όσο για το ερώτημα με τις βάσεις... νομίζω ότι είναι τελείως άστοχο. Αν αντί να είσαι πνεύμα αντίρρησης κάτσεις και σκεφτείς ότι συσχέτισες τα μόρια ενός άθλιου εξεταστικού συστήματος με τις επαγγελματικές δυσκολίες ενός... ή μάλλον ΔΥΟ κλάδων... ούτε το καλύτερο garbage collection δε σε σώζει!  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Ελα και εσύ στο club. Ηδη μαζί με το yiapap το συζητάμε για τσοπάνηδες


*Και σου είχα πει να κρύβεις λόγια βρε απαράδεκτε!!!
Ορίστε! 
Μας πήρανε χαμπάρι!!!*

----------


## pelasgian

> Πες μου μερικές Ελληνικές εμπορικές εφαρμογές  πριν το 1990 γραμμένες σε C.


Πριν το 90 δεν μπορώ να σου πω καν εφαρμογές! Είχαμε; (με εξαίρεση κάτι λογιστικά που αμφιβάλω αν αλλάξαν από τότε δηλαδή, τι άλλες Ελληνικές εφαρμογές υπήρχαν; )




> Για τους γιατρούς, όπως και για όλους, προφανώς υποβαθμίζεται η γνώση. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν υποβαθμίζεται με τους ρυθμούς της Πληροφορικής.


Δεν υπήρξα γιατρός για να σου θετικά. Πάντως δε νομίζω ότι είναι για πλάκα που για να γίνεις γιατρός πρέπει να πεις το δεσπότη Παναγιώτη. Άλλο να γράψεις 15 και άλλο 19,9 στις εισαγωγικές, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά! Και μη μου πεις ότι αυτοί που γράψαν 19,9 ότι έγιναν γιατροί λόγω του ... κακού συστήματος, γιατί θα πηδήξω από το παράθυρο.

Το κακό σύστημα μπορεί να αφήνει ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ταλέντα εκτός, αλλά αυτοί που μπήκαν με ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥΣ βαθμούς είναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ταλέντα. Με 18 μπορεί να είσαι τυχεράκιας, με 19,9 δεν τείθεται θέμα τύχης. Οι άνθρωποι είναι μηχανές μιλάμε, το μυαλό τους δουλεύει με τρόπους φανταστικούς. Και μη τα χαμηλώνουμε όλα για να τα φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας. 




> Όσο για το ερώτημα με τις βάσεις... νομίζω ότι είναι τελείως άστοχο. Αν αντί να είσαι πνεύμα αντίρρησης κάτσεις και σκεφτείς ότι συσχέτισες τα μόρια ενός άθλιου εξεταστικού συστήματος με τις επαγγελματικές δυσκολίες ενός... ή μάλλον ΔΥΟ κλάδων... ούτε το καλύτερο garbage collection δε σε σώζει!


Συσχέτισα τα μόρια εισαγωγής στις σπουδές δύο επαγγελμάτων με τις δυσκολίες αυτών των επαγγελμάτων, τόσο στη φάση της απορρόφησης των γνώσεων όσο και κατά τη διάρκεια της εξάσκησης του επαγγέλματος. Νομίζω ότι έχουν σχέση. Σίγουρα το να είσαι λούλης μηχανικός είναι επικίνδυνο (και λούλης μανάβης να'σαι μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο για κάποιον), αλλά όχι τόσο όσο το να είσαι τρόμπας γιατρός. Και το 19,9 αποφεύγει ακριβώς αυτό, τους τρόμπες γιατρούς. Με 18,8 γίνεσαι φυσιοθεραπευτής σε ΤΕΙ για να καταλάβεις. 

Δε χρησιμοποιώ garbage collector! γιατί δεν αφήνω garbage για να μαζευτούν. Επίσης δεν χρησιμοποιώ και garbage γλώσσες (βλέπε Java). Οπότε μπορώ να έχω καλύτερο έλεγχο των dynamic allocations στο heap και το κάνω με ΜΕΓΑΛΗ προσοχή, διότι δουλεύω με πλακέτες που έχουν όση μνήμη και το ρολόι χειρός σου.

Ό,τι τσαπατσουλίες κάνω, τις κάνω με το bash (ελπίζω να μην βλέπει ο Evil!  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Aramil

Νομίζω πως αυτή η συζήτηση είναι άσκοπη.Δεν μπορούμε σε καμία περίπτωση να συγκρίνουμε την επιστήμη της Ιατρικής με αυτήν της Πληροφορικής.Η πρώτη έχει ως αντικείμενο ανθρώπινες ζωές,η δεύτερη έχει μηχανές.Δλδ δύο τελείως ανόμοια πράγματα.

Αν νομίζει κάποιος πως ο ιατρός δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ενημερώνετε κάνει μεγάλο λάθος.Κάθε ιατρός οφείλει να ενημερώνεται,να παρακολουθεί σεμινάρια και να μαθαίνει τις εξελίξεις στον χώρο του.Πράγματα τα οποία έχει σπουδάσει ο παππούς μου πχ. πλέον μπορεί να μην ισχύουν καν!

το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με την Πληροφορική.Ίσως το εύρος των αλλαγών να είναι μεγαλύτερο και το χρονικό διάστημα μεταξύ τους μικρότερο,όμως το αντικείμενο τους είναι κατι το τελείως διαφορετικό.

Όσον αφορά τον βαθμό πρόσβασης είναι απόλυτα λογικό οι βαθμοί της Ιατρικής να είναι πολύ υψηλοί αφού οι άνθρωποι που θα καταφέρουν να περάσουν θα μάθουν να μεριμνούν για την υγεία των υπολοίπων....Αν δεν υπήρχαν οι ιατροί δεν θα υπήρχε και υγεία.Το σύστημα είναι μεν άθλιο μέχρι αηδίας αλλά έχει ένα και μόνο καλό.Ξεχωρίζει αυτούς που δουλεύουν.

Το  :Offtopic:    πάει σύννεφο......

----------


## dinap1

> Σε αντίθεση ο παθολόγος που τελείωσε το 1990 και σε κανένα σεμινάριο να μην πήγε και κανένα βιβλίο να μη διάβασε, μόνο με την εμπειρία που απέκτησε σήμερα είναι καλύτερος γιατρός απ' ότι πριν 15 χρόνια.


Αυτό είναι μεγάλο σφάλμα. Το γιατί μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε, αν θέλεις, με pm γιατί βγαίνει τελείως off topic.

(έχεις ακούσει αυτό που λένε "αν θέλεις γιατρό ψάξε νέο γιατρό, αν θέλεις δικηγόρο ψάξε παλιό δικηγόρο!"  :Wink:  το "νέο" αναφέρεται στις νεότερες γνώσεις, όχι τόσο στην ηλικία.)

επίσης, δε σύγκρινα ποτέ τις 2 επιστήμες. απόλυτα χρήσιμες και σεβαστές όλες. η κάθεμία με τις ιδιαιτερότητές της.

Τέλος, θα συμφωνήσω με τον Πελασγό, κάθε επιστήμονας πρέπει να ακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις του κλάδου του. είναι παραπάνω από απαραίτητο!

----------


## maik

Θυμαμαι πριν 15  χρονια περιπου που εβλεπα τις αγγελιες στην εφημεριδα μαζι με την συζυγο που εψαχνε δουλεια. Τιποτε σπουδαιο. Απλη υπαλληλος ηθελε να ειναι. Σκαζαμε στα γελια λοιπον με αγγελιες που ζητουσαν "κοπελα για γραφειο με γνωσεις fax". Φυσικα ουτε καν ειχαν δει πως ειναι αυτο το πραγμα.
Κατι αντιστοιχο βλεπω οτι συμβαινει και σημερα με το θεμα της πληροφορικης.
Ζητανε να ξερει καποιος οτι κυκλοφορει και δεν κυκλοφορει απο προγραμματισμο και το πολυ πολυ εκτος απο το "Κεφαλαιο" να εχουν και κανενα excel στους υπολογιστες τους.
Η λογικη ειναι πολυ απλη . Εχω Α απαιτησεις απο τον εργαζομενο , αντι να παρω αυτον με τα Α προσοντα παιρνω εναν με 10*Α γιατι μπορει και καποια στιγμη να μου δωσει 2Α.
Τον πληρωνω βεβαια για το Α. Αν μου φυγει (οπως ειναι φυσικο) θα βρω αλλους 20 να τον αντικαταστησω.
Αυτο λιγο πολυ συμβαινει σε ολα τα επαγγελματα .Ουτε θεμα γνωσεων ειναι ουτε αγαπης ουτε τιποτε.
Ειναι η αεναη βλακεια και κουτοπονηρια των Ελληνων Επιχηρηματιων.

----------


## anon

> Συγγνώμη για το off topic, μα αν πιστεύεις ότι η Ιατρική εκπαίδευση και μετεκπαίδευση καλύπτεται από "μερικά άρθρα και μερικές ανακοινώσεις" πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτράν.  
> 
> το παραπάνω σχόλιο του anon είναι πέρα ως πέρα άκυρο  και υποβαθμίζει την ίδια την Ιατρική επιστήμη. 
> 
> Πιστεύω πως το διατύπωσε έτσι από άγνοια του χώρου της Ιατρικής και όχι από κακή πρόθεση.
> και πάλι συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση.


Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ενημερώνεται για τις εξελίξεις ο κάθε γιατρός. Ομως πόσες συντριπτικές αλλαγές έγιναν στην Ιατρική (σε κάθε κλάδο ξεχωριστά) σε σχέση με την Πληροφορική; Εδώ έχουμε αλλάγές σε λειτουργικά συστήματα και θα αναφέρω τις μεγάλες αλλαγές DOS-Windows9X-WindowsNT-WindowsXP κλπ, σε γλώσσες Cobol-Dbase/Clipper, C, VBasic, Powerbuilder (αλήθεια τον θυμάται κανείς; είχα κάνει και σεμινάρια στα μέσα του 90), C++, Java, ASP & PHP, και πάει λέγοντας. Στην ιατρική δεν έχεις αυτό τον φρενήρη ρυθμό αλλαγών. Αυτό είναι που ήθελα να σημειώσω. Οι γνώσεις ενός ιατρού, ακόμη και 10 έτη χωρίς να λάβει νέες γνώσεις είναι σημαντικά επίκαιρες (ίσως μόνο στην φαρμακολογία να υπολείπεται για τα νέα φάρμακα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει), αλλά ενός πληροφορικαρίου που θα μείνει εκτός για 10 χρόνια είναι σχεδόν σαν να μην ξέρει πλέον τίποτα.

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό είναι μεγάλο σφάλμα. Το γιατί μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε, αν θέλεις, με pm γιατί βγαίνει τελείως off topic.


Εγώ προτείνω να το συζητήσουμε over Γεωργιάδη
  :Wink:

----------


## alexandrozz

> Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ενημερώνεται για τις εξελίξεις ο κάθε γιατρός. Ομως πόσες συντριπτικές αλλαγές έγιναν στην Ιατρική (σε κάθε κλάδο ξεχωριστά) σε σχέση με την Πληροφορική; Εδώ έχουμε αλλάγές σε λειτουργικά συστήματα και θα αναφέρω τις μεγάλες αλλαγές DOS-Windows9X-WindowsNT-WindowsXP κλπ, σε γλώσσες Cobol-Dbase/Clipper, C, VBasic, Powerbuilder (αλήθεια τον θυμάται κανείς; είχα κάνει και σεμινάρια στα μέσα του 90), C++, Java, ASP & PHP, και πάει λέγοντας. Στην ιατρική δεν έχεις αυτό τον φρενήρη ρυθμό αλλαγών. Αυτό είναι που ήθελα να σημειώσω. Οι γνώσεις ενός ιατρού, ακόμη και 10 έτη χωρίς να λάβει νέες γνώσεις είναι σημαντικά επίκαιρες (ίσως μόνο στην φαρμακολογία να υπολείπεται για τα νέα φάρμακα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει), αλλά ενός πληροφορικαρίου που θα μείνει εκτός για 10 χρόνια είναι σχεδόν σαν να μην ξέρει πλέον τίποτα.


Προς ενημέρωσή σου ο Powerbuilder παίζει ακόμα και βγαίνουν καινούργιες εκδόσεις συνέχεια (και patches για τα bugs), μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο site της sybase για να ενημερωθείς!Από την άλλη πιστεύω ότι ένας σωστός πρέπει να ενημερώνεται εξίσου συχνά με έναν σωστό πληροφορικάριο καθότι γίνονται συνεχώς έρευνες για νέα φάρμακα, αρρώστιες κτλ κτλ. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι η Ελλάδα βγάζει σχετικά πολύ καλούς γιατρούς και παγκόσμια καταξιομένους και πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν συμβάλει συμαντικά στην έρευνα για καρκίνο, aids, καρδιολογία κτλ κτλ

----------


## dinap1

> Δ Ομως πόσες συντριπτικές αλλαγές έγιναν στην Ιατρική (σε κάθε κλάδο ξεχωριστά) σε σχέση με την Πληροφορική;


Απίστευτες αλλαγές! Τεράστιες εξελίξεις χρόνο με το χρόνο!
για λεπτομέρειες pm me.




> Οι γνώσεις ενός ιατρού, ακόμη και 10 έτη χωρίς να λάβει νέες γνώσεις είναι σημαντικά επίκαιρες (ίσως μόνο στην φαρμακολογία να υπολείπεται για τα νέα φάρμακα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει), αλλά ενός πληροφορικαρίου που θα μείνει εκτός για 10 χρόνια είναι σχεδόν σαν να μην ξέρει πλέον τίποτα.


1ον, η Ιατρική δεν εξαντλείται στη φαρμακολογία και γενικά στη χορήγηση φαρμάκων. αντίθετα, η φαρμακευτική αντιμετώπιση αφορά μόνο ένα μικρό τμήμα της όλης προσέγγισης του ασθενούς.

2ον, ο γιατρός που θα μείνει απαίδευτος όχι για 10 αλλά για 1-2 χρόνια είναι επικύνδυνος!

Να σου πώ παράδειγμα; η πλειοψηφία των αποφοίτων ιατρικής χωρών πρώην ανατολικού μπλόκ υπολείπεται σε γνώσεις συγκριτικά με τους αποφοίτους χωρών Ε.Ε.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι λόγω οικονομικής δυσπραγίας δεν είναι δυνατό να μετεκπαιδευθούν οι γιατροί στις χώρες αυτές.
η συνεχής επιμόρφωση κοστίζει... (πολύ περισσότερο από νέα συγγράμματα και συνέδρια.)

και πάλι, για λεπτομέρειες pm me. Δε θέλω να καταλήξουμε σε συγκρίσεις μεταξύ Ιατρικής και πληροφορικής γιατί απλά είναι διαφορετικές επιστήμες. Η καθεμία με τις ιδιαιτερότητές της, απολύτως χρήσιμες και σεβαστές αμφότερες, αλλά με την ανάγκη για συνεχή επιμόρφωση παρούσα και στις 2.

Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## anon

> Προς ενημέρωσή σου ο Powerbuilder παίζει ακόμα και βγαίνουν καινούργιες εκδόσεις συνέχεια (και patches για τα bugs), μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο site της sybase για να ενημερωθείς!Από την άλλη πιστεύω ότι ένας σωστός πρέπει να ενημερώνεται εξίσου συχνά με έναν σωστό πληροφορικάριο καθότι γίνονται συνεχώς έρευνες για νέα φάρμακα, αρρώστιες κτλ κτλ. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι η Ελλάδα βγάζει σχετικά πολύ καλούς γιατρούς και παγκόσμια καταξιομένους και πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν συμβάλει συμαντικά στην έρευνα για καρκίνο, aids, καρδιολογία κτλ κτλ


Καλά το ξέρω ότι υπάρχει και χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη. Και η Cobol επίσης σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερο βαθμό  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Και στο λέει αυτός που έχει δουλέψει Cobol για όλη την δεκαετία του 90 (και 2KY migration). Ομως δεν έχει την δυναμική που είχε το 95. Δεν βλέπω (εκτός ίσως ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) σημαντικά εξολοκλήρου νέα έργα σε powerbuilder (ειδικά σε εγκαταστάσεις που δεν έχουν ήδη). Και αυτό είναι που θέλω να σημειώσω. Οτι πρόκειται για "γενιά" τεχνολογίας, που τώρα δεν είναι επίκαιρη. Οπως και η Cobol (παρόλες τις χιλιάδες εγκαταστάσεις σημαντικά περισσότερες απο τον Powerbuilder).




> 1ον, η Ιατρική δεν εξαντλείται στη φαρμακολογία και γενικά στη χορήγηση φαρμάκων. αντίθετα, η φαρμακευτική αντιμετώπιση αφορά μόνο ένα μικρό τμήμα της όλης προσέγγισης του ασθενούς.
> 
> 2ον, ο γιατρός που θα μείνει απαίδευτος όχι για 10 αλλά για 1-2 χρόνια είναι επικύνδυνος!


Επειδή έχω μικρά παιδιά, και οι επισκέψεις σε παιδίατρο είναι τακτικότατες, έχω αλλάξει/δοκιμάσει παιδίατρο τον τελευταίο χρόνο καμμιά δεκαριά φορές!!! Και μην νομίζεις ότι το έχω βίτσιο. Εχω πάει σε παιδίατρο που χρεώνει 60 ευρώ την επίσκεψη για το κάθε παιδί!!!! Και δεν πήγα στον καθένα απο μόνο μία φορά. Και μάλιστα όλοι είχαν τοιχους γεμάτους διπλώματα και βεβαιώσεις απο σεμινάρια κλπ. Και ο ένας γιατρός ακυρώνει τους άλλους με τις απόψεις του, που στο τέλος με κάνει να μην πιστεύω πλέον κανένα (ευτυχώς η παρούσα παιδίατρος φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερη απο άλλους που έχω πάει). Μάλιστα ένας εξ αυτών ήταν και σε διεθνή ειρηνευτική αποστολή για σειρά ετών και κάνει και διαλέξεις για τον απλό κοσμάκη. Οπότε ως απλός πελάτης ιατρών, έχω σχηματίσει μια γνώμη που δεν είναι κολακευτική για την πλειονότητα αυτών και των σεμιναρίων που πάνε ή δεν πάνε. Εαν θέλεις λεπτομέρειες έλα στην συνάντηση να τα πούμε απο κοντά.

----------


## dinap1

Anon, το τελευταίο σου σχόλιο απλά επιβεβαιώνει αυτά που λέω.
ότι η Ιατρική μετεκπαίδευση ΔΕΝ εξαντλείται σε συνέδρια, σεμινάρια, κλπ.
ότι τα "χαρτιά" (είτε αυτά είναι σεμινάρια, είτε μεταπτυχιακά / διδακτορικά σε ερευνητικά θέματα) ΔΕΝ κάνουν τον καλό γιατρό.

Η Ιατρική είναι και λίγο "τέχνη", θέλει και ταλέντο, έφεση, κλίση, μεράκι. αυτά δε τα βρίσκεις σε όσα συνέδρια και αν πας...  :Wink: 
Πέρα όμως από αυτά χρειάζονται συνεχώς ανανεούμενες γνώσεις. Τα συνέδρια προσφέρουν γνώση μέχρι ενός σημείου. απο εκεί και πέρα χρειάζονται και άλλα...

----------


## Gordon`s

Όλοι οι τομείς εξελίσσονται ραγδαία, αλλά αυτός της πληροφορικής γενικά είναι άπιαστο τρένο. Το πρόβλημα έρχεται για κάποιον που όλο και μαγαλώνει και κάποια στιγμή επέρχεται ανικανότητα να παρακολουθήσει τις εξελίξεις.
Είναι ένας κλάδος που σίγουρα δεν δίνει βέβαιο μέλλον σε κανέναν. Υπάρχει τρομερή εξειδίκευση και φυσικά ένα πτυχίο "Πληροφορικής" δεν λέει τίποτα.
Όπως ειπώθηκε, υπάρχουν πολλοί στον κλάδο χωρίς πτυχία που γνωρίζουν και φέρουν εις πέρας δουλειές πολύ καλύτερα από κάποιους άλλους. Είναι ο τομέας που για να ξεχωρίσεις δεν απαιτεί πτυχίο αλλά παιρετέρω γνώσεις.

Για τα υπόλοιπα,
Αν υπήρχαν μεγάλες δουλειές, που απορρέουν από μεγάλη ζήτηση, αν μας έλλειπε λίγο το φαινόμενο ότι όλα μπορούμε να τα κάνουμε όλοι, τότε δουλειά θα είχαν όλοι, ΚΑΙ μάλιστα καλύτερα απ' το σήμερα που οι περισσότεροι είναι αναγκασμένοι να μαθαίνουν και αυτοί από όλα! Πιστεύω ότι φταίει η υποδομή και οι επιχειρηματικές πρακτικές που εφαρμόζονται, της "αρπαχτής" με σχέδιο πολύ λίγων ετών. Τούτο γιατί κανένας δεν θα προτιμήσει το τελευταίο, το αξιόπιστο, το.. το.. διότι δεν έχει να του αποδώσει τίποτα αφού θα πάει για κλείσιμο σε μερικά χρόνια.

Αυτά για να μπω στην κουβέντα.

Ένα σχόλιο off, είναι ότι στις σχολές τις High Class δεν περνάνε απαραίτητα οι πολύ μυαλωμένοι. Το σύστημα μας έχει αποδείξει ότι κατακρεουργεί τους πολύ έξυπνους και ανοίγει τις αγκάλες του στους περισσότερο μεθοδικούς. Θα μπορούσα να αναπτύξω πολλά επιχειρήματα για το παρών θέμα αλλά δεν έχει νόημα. Δεν μπορώ όμως να μην αναφέρω πόσους πληροφορικάριους ξέρω που σταματήσαν την σχολή τους γιατί δεν τους πρόσφερε τίποτα παραπάνω από αυτά που ήδη γνωρίζαν και παρακολουθώντας την ως υποχρέωση αναγκαζόντουσαν να σπαταλάνε χρόνο εκεί μένοντας πολύ πίσω στις εξελίξεις.

Καληνύχτα.

----------


## elajohn

Με αφορμή αγγελία που διάβασα πρόσφατα & έγινα εντελώς έξαλλη σας γράφω αυτά τα λόγια...

Τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καθόλου καλά...

Οι απαιτήσεις εργοδοτών (λάθος έκφραση του συστήματος εργολήπτες είναι οι άνθρωποι & εργοδότες αυτοί που παράγουν έργο για χάρη τους = υπάλληλος) έχουν όλο & περισσότερες απαιτήσεις και να τα διπλώματα και να η ημιμάθεια σε μια αχταρμά πληροφορική τεχνογνωσία που αναγκάζει όχι μόνον τους νέους αλλά και τους μεγαλύτερους και εμπειρότερους να χαραμίζουν την ποιότητα της εργασίας τους προς χάριν του κέρδους του εκάστοτε εργολήπτη...
Εξειδίκευση άγνωστη λέξη και έννοια στην Ελλάδα αφού οι εταιρείες που το απαιτούν είναι ελάχιστες & δεν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη υποδομή.

Διαβάστε & κλάψτε με το μέλλον που ήρθε μπράβο μας, εύγε, άριστα...

Εμπειρος τεχνικός δικτύων ζητείται άμεσα. 
Πτυχίο ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ Σχολών Πληροφορικής. 
Άριστη γνώση προγραμματισμού σε Visual Basic, Visual Studio και VBA των εφαρμογών Microsoft Office.
Καλή πρακτική γνωση ενσυρματων-ασύρματων δικτύων , Windows 2000/XP/2003 servers. 
Γνώση της Αγγλικής Γλώσσας 
Συνηθισμένος σε συνθήκες υψηλής πίεσης, :Hammered:  
Ομαδικό πνεύμα, οργανωτικός.  :Dwarf: 

Το καλύτερο Ηλικίας έως 27 ετών (θα έχει προλάβει να τα κάνει όλα αυτά & τέλεια !!!)

----------


## aroutis

:ROFL:  Εντάξει...

Μου θυμίζει κάτι σε :

Sr. Software developer με 5 χρόνια πείρα σε .NET τεχνολογίες, 
εμπειρία σε διαχείρηση βάσεων δεδομένων ΟRACLE και SQL SERVER 2000 / 2005 2-5 χρόνια (!)
εμπειρία σε χρήση UML τεχνολογιών και εργαλειών (Rational Rose κλπ)

Να έχει το δικό του όχημα (!)

Εργατικός, να μπορεί να ανταπεξέρχεται στη πίεση,
να μπορεί να δουλεύει και σε ομάδα αλλά και μόνος

Ηλικία ως 28 ετών

(Το μόνο που λειπει ειναι "Τιμες λογικές")  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

Αυτός που αξίζει  θα βρει αυτό που πρέπει,  μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα τα πτυχια  δεν μετράνε τόσο πόλυ.

Οι νέοι που ξεκινάνε,  καλό θα είναι να κατάλαβουν οτι το πτυχιο μόνο δεν φτάνει,  αλλά ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρία  για να πάρει γνώσεις και προυπηρεσία

Μην ξεχνάμε φυσικά οτι απο τα ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ  βγαίνουν  νέοι με πτυχίο πληροφορικής  που γνωρίζουν πως να κάνουν δεξί κλικ   :Wink:   (μεταφορικά πάντα)

----------


## elajohn

Λοιπόν η ηλικία μου είναι γνωστή...
Οι γνώσεις μου Computer Networks & Electronic Engineer.
Υπήρξα βιοτέχνης & είχα πρωσοπικό πάνω απο 15 άτομα για μιά 10ετία.
Εχω κάνει τις απίστευτες εργασίες στο χώρο των κλασσικών ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων...
Η ανάγκη με έκανε πρίν απο 17 χρόνια να μπώ στον χώρο της πληροφορικής...
Υπηρξα ακόμη και ιδιοκτήτης ΜΜΕ...
Τα τελευταία 12 χρόνια εργάζομαι μόνο στην πληροφορική...
Δεν έχω συναντήσει πάνω απο 5-6 εργοδότες που να ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε (όλοι τεχνικοί βέβαια)!!!
Η πιό πρόσφατη πρόταση που μου έγινε απο ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑ εισαγωγέα (δεν χτυπάω πόρτες) ήταν 850e καθαρά :Laughing:  !!! (για να μην πώ τι ήθελε να κάνω...τον Sales Engineer, τον Project Manager, τον κούλη (μεταφορές, παραδόσεις πρακτορεία, εισπράκτορας, τράπεζα), τον Computer Networks Engineer, να χρησιμοποιώ το αμάξι μου για τις εργασίες του και να πληρώνει μόνον βενζίνη κ.α........
*Αυτό δεν είναι αγορά εργασίας για πτυχιούχους παιδιά αυτό είναι χαμαλίκι, γαϊδουριά & ντροπή!!!*

----------


## aroutis

Το πρόβλημα ειναι πάντα η αρχη. Οι άνθρωποι που έχουν μπεί στο κύκλωμα δεν έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τα παιδιά που βγαίνουν από κάποια σχολή/ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ και ψάχνουν για δουλειά. Οντως σε αυτούς, ελάχιστα μετρά το χαρτί, να μη πώ (που αλήθεια ειναι) ως καθόλου.

----------


## elajohn

> Αυτός που αξίζει  θα βρει αυτό που πρέπει,  μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα τα πτυχια  δεν μετράνε τόσο πόλυ.
> 
> Οι νέοι που ξεκινάνε,  καλό θα είναι να κατάλαβουν οτι το πτυχιο μόνο δεν φτάνει,  αλλά ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρία  για να πάρει γνώσεις και προυπηρεσία
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε φυσικά οτι απο τα ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ  βγαίνουν  νέοι με πτυχίο πληροφορικής  που γνωρίζουν πως να κάνουν δεξί κλικ    (μεταφορικά πάντα)


Με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη...
Σου παραθέτω απλά τι εχω κάνει στη ζωή μου & τι μου έτυχε πρόσφατα...
Διάβασε & απάντησε..
P.S. Οι καλοί δεν χάνονται όντως είναι μιά κουβέντα που άκουσα πρίν απο 17 χρόνια που βρέθηκα σε κατάσταση απελπισίας...


Πληροφορική εεε... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Λοιπόν η ηλικία μου είναι γνωστή...
Οι γνώσεις μου Computer Networks & Electronic Engineer.
Υπήρξα βιοτέχνης & είχα πρωσοπικό πάνω απο 15 άτομα για μιά 10ετία.
Εχω κάνει τις απίστευτες εργασίες στο χώρο των κλασσικών ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων...
Η ανάγκη με έκανε πρίν απο 17 χρόνια να μπώ στον χώρο της πληροφορικής...
Υπηρξα ακόμη και ιδιοκτήτης ΜΜΕ...
Τα τελευταία 12 χρόνια εργάζομαι μόνο στην πληροφορική...
Δεν έχω συναντήσει πάνω απο 5-6 εργοδότες που να ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε (όλοι τεχνικοί βέβαια)!!!
Η πιό πρόσφατη πρόταση που μου έγινε απο ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑ εισαγωγέα (δεν χτυπάω πόρτες) ήταν 850e καθαρά !!! (για να μην πώ τι ήθελε να κάνω...τον Sales Engineer, τον Project Manager, τον κούλη (μεταφορές, παραδόσεις πρακτορεία, εισπράκτορας, τράπεζα), τον Computer Networks Engineer, να χρησιμοποιώ το αμάξι μου για τις εργασίες του και να πληρώνει μόνον βενζίνη κ.α........
Αυτό δεν είναι αγορά εργασίας για πτυχιούχους παιδιά αυτό είναι χαμαλίκι, γαϊδουριά & ντροπή!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη...
> Σου παραθέτω απλά τι εχω κάνει στη ζωή μου & τι μου έτυχε πρόσφατα...
> Διάβασε & απάντησε..
> P.S. Οι καλοί δεν χάνονται όντως είναι μιά κουβέντα που άκουσα πρίν απο 17 χρόνια που βρέθηκα σε κατάσταση απελπισίας...
> 
> 
> Πληροφορική εεε... 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Δυστήχως  δεν υπάρχουν θέσεις για όλους αυτους που γνωρίζουν (η για αυτους που πήραν το πτυχίο),  όποτε  ή  κάνεις την "παπια"    οσο χρείαζεται  ή κανεις κάτι δικό σου

----------


## elajohn

> Δυστήχως  δεν υπάρχουν θέσεις για όλους αυτους που γνωρίζουν (η για αυτους που πήραν το πτυχίο),  όποτε  ή  κάνεις την "παπια"    οσο χρείαζεται  ή κανεις κάτι δικό σου


Δεν διαβάζεις προσεκτικά...lol

Το ή κάνεις κάτι δικό σου θέλει φράγκα...

Αν τα έχεις χάσει κάνεις την πάπια, γιατί πάς με το σταυρό στο χέρι, δεν θέλεις να κάνεις μαύρες αρπαχτές, & έχεις πιά μιά ηλικία, μιά οικογένεια παιδάκια που θέλουν φαγάκι, ρουχαλάκια (Καίλας).

Δεν είναι το ζήτημα αυτό το ζήτημα είναι να μπορούμε να λέμε όχι σε όλους αυτούς που παίζουν τους ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ IT SOLUTIONS & ολά τα άλλα με τεχνικά τμήματα ασχέτων με το επάγγελμα, με μέσα & μεθόδους που μόνο πληροφορική δεν θυμίζουν...
Παράδειγμα είμαι κρεοπώλης έχω φίλο δήμαρχο ανοίγω εταιρεία πληροφορικής & κάνω ένα Δήμο πλεχτό απο καλώδιο "περπατάς και τα πατάς" στην κυριολεξία απο δίκτυο δέ μπάζει Holes με Vapor action!!!
Είμαι τεχνικός σε άλλο δήμο βάζω ADSL στα σχολεία και ώς δια μαγείας δεν έχει κανείς πρόσβαση σε όλα τα σχολεία του Δήμου ούτε στα ISDN που υπήρχαν μέχρι τότε γιατί "δεν είμαι πληροφορικάριος καρδιά μου" το πτυχίο μου λέει ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ και μέχρι πρίν απο λίγο ήμουν στο λογιστήριο!!!
Το πρωϊ Δ.Υ. το απόγευμα φτιάχνω PC είμαι πολύ καλός το λέει η λογίστρια που δεν έχει πρόβλημα μαζί μου γιατί τις παίρνω 10e την επίσκεψη!!!
Κουράστηκα πιά αηδίες...

Τι άλλο θές για να καταλάβεις...

Τα ματάκια μας τα βγάλαμε μόνοι μας...

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν διαβάζεις προσεκτικά...lol
> 
> Το ή κάνεις κάτι δικό σου θέλει φράγκα...
> 
> Αν τα έχεις χάσει κάνεις την πάπια, γιατί πάς με το σταυρό στο χέρι, δεν θέλεις να κάνεις μαύρες αρπαχτές, & έχεις πιά μιά ηλικία, μιά οικογένεια παιδάκια που θέλουν φαγάκι, ρουχαλάκια (Καίλας).
> 
> Δεν είναι το ζήτημα αυτό το ζήτημα είναι να μπορούμε να λέμε όχι σε όλους αυτούς που παίζουν τους ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ IT SOLUTIONS & ολά τα άλλα με τεχνικά τμήματα ασχέτων με το επάγγελμα, με μέσα & μεθόδους που μόνο πληροφορική δεν θυμίζουν...
> Παράδειγμα είμαι κρεοπώλης έχω φίλο δήμαρχο ανοίγω εταιρεία πληροφορικής & κάνω ένα Δήμο πλεχτό απο καλώδιο "περπατάς και τα πατάς" στην κυριολεξία απο δίκτυο δέ μπάζει Holes με Vapor action!!!
> Είμαι τεχνικός σε άλλο δήμο βάζω ADSL στα σχολεία και ώς δια μαγείας δεν έχει κανείς πρόσβαση σε όλα τα σχολεία του Δήμου ούτε στα ISDN που υπήρχαν μέχρι τότε γιατί "δεν είμαι πληροφορικάριος καρδιά μου" το πτυχίο μου λέει ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ και μέχρι πρίν απο λίγο ήμουν στο λογιστήριο!!!
> ...


Με έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο τώρα!

Απλά θα πω  οτι αυτοι που εκεί που είχαν   isdn  και τώρα δεν έχουν καν  internet   μετά θα ψάξουν για κάποιον σωστό

όλοι ψάχνουν το φθηνό

----------


## elajohn

> Με έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο τώρα!
> 
> Απλά θα πω  οτι αυτοι που εκεί που είχαν   isdn  και τώρα δεν έχουν καν  internet   μετά θα ψάξουν για κάποιον σωστό
> 
> όλοι ψάχνουν το φθηνό


Είναι το μπάχαλο στον εργασιακό τομέα & η συμπεριφορά στους εργαζόμενους...
Ολοι θεωρούν εύκολο το να φτιάξουν ενα PC και να το κάνουν να δουλέψει οπότε...
Διάβασε αυτά που λέω για ...είναι πραγματικά αν θές σου στέλνω pm με ονόματα δεν τα λέω υποθετικά

----------


## vasper

Δυστυχώς υπάρχει γενική μιζέρια. Αν και στην εταιρία που εργάζομαι μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα, μας κρατάνε πίσω στην εξέλιξη οι πελάτες μας. Ξέρεται πόσο θα ήθελα να έχω περάσει όλα μας τα προγράμματα (βασικά 3 είναι..) σε .Net και μια σοβαρή βάση δεδομένων; Αλλά όταν οι πελάτες (με μικρά δίκτυα) λένε: "Μα το κομπιούτερ μας είναι καινούριο, πριν 10 χρόνια το πήραμε".... άντε βγάλε άκρη. Ευτυχώς τα τελευταία 2 με 3 χρόνια που μπαίνουν πιο νέοι στον επαγγελματικό χώρο, οι οποίοι έχουν μεγαλώσει με την χρήση Η/Υ τα πράγματα καλυτερεύουν.

Όσο για εργοδότες που δεν πληρώνουν καλά, πράγματι έτσι είναι. Και μπορώ να σας πω και που θα τους βρήτε. Σε εταιρίες που δεν έχουν μέλλον, και δεν έχουν μεγαλώσει εδώ και μια δεκαετία, ή σε κολοσσούς που δεν έχουν που να πάνε μετά.

Αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, εταιρία που αναπτύσεται (χωρίς αρπαχτές του δημοσίου) να μην πληρώνει καλά.

Πάντως όπου βλέπετε δουλειές που θέλουν άσχετα μεταξύ τους προσόντα σαν τον τεχνικό δικτύου με άριστες γνώσεις VB (και με δίπλωμα μηχανής υποθέτω)... καλύτερα να πάτε για παραδόσεις πίτσας... Περισσότερα θα βγάζετε.

----------


## Darth_Sidius

Καλημέρα σε όλους  :Smile:  

Θα συμφωνίσω με τους αρκετούς που υποστηρίζουν οτι μόνοι μας οι developers εχουμε "*βγάλει τα ματάκια μας*". Αυτό ισχύει και για τους freelancers που αναγκάζονται και πουλάνε/παρέχουν υπηρεσίες σε χαμηλές τιμές, και για τους ιδιωτικούς υπαλήλους εταιριών που ξεζουμίζονται για ψίχουλα...
Εδώ κάπου ήθελα να σταθώ, η κατάσταση στην πληροφορική στην Ελλάδα είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστή 
Οι θέσεις εργασίας επαρκούν *οριακά*...Οι μισθοί είναι συγκριτικά σε *μέτρια/καλά* επίπεδα...Το ωράριο εργασίας είναι *ατελείωτο...*Οι απαιτήσεις ο'τι να'ναι (project *3 μηνών σε ένα*...) 

Και αναρωτιέμαι: *Αξίζει να τα υποστείς όλα αυτά για 1000-1300 ευρω μικτά ???* (ποσά ενδεικτικά που προαναφέρθικαν χρησημοποιώ...). Ακόμα και για όσους τα θεωρούν ικανοποιητικά, πιστεύω οτι φαντάζονται/αναφέρονται σε 8-ωρη εργασία, αλλά ξέρετε κανενα developer υπάληλο να δουλεύει λιγότερο απο 9-10 ωρες καθημερινά???

----------


## dimitriskts

Είμαι τελειόφοιτος(τρία μαθηματα πριν το πτυχίο) του τμήματος Τεχνολογίας Η/Υ και Τηλεπικονωνιών στο (Α)!ΤΕΙ Λάρισας και έχω αρχίσει να απελπίζομαι ρε παιδιά με αυτά που ακούω και διαβάζω.Μέχρι στιγμής βρίσκομαι ανάμεσα σε δύο επιλογες θεσούλα στο δημόσιο ή μετανάστης στο εξωτερικό (Φιλανδία συγκεκριμένα).Τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια η ελληνική πραγματικότητα έκανε οτι μπορούσε για να με απομακρύνει απο τους ΗΥ.Η δίψα μου για γνώση πάνω στην πληροφορική παραλίγο να σβήσει στην σχολή λόγω των στενόμυαλων εκπαιδευτικών,οπότε οι επιλογές μου είναι ή να συμβιβαστώ με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα (ημιμαθείς δημόσιος υπαλληλος) ή να ανοιξω τα φτερά μου για χώρες μακρινές και να κυνηγήσω το όνειρο του σωστού επαγγελματία πληροφορικού, που είναι μέσα στα πράγματα ,ενημερώνεται συνεχώς και κατα καποιον τρόπο έχει για δουλειά το χόμπυ του με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
Αρνούμαι να γίνω αντικείμενο εκμετάλευσης απο τις σοβαροφανείς ελληνικές εταιρίες που καθε άλλο παρά με επαγγελματικό τρόπο λειτουργούν.Βλέπε ISPs...

Συγγνώμη για το εκτενές του post αλλά τα είχα μαζεμένα χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## yiapap

Να προσθέσω άλλες δύο παραμέτρους στην εξίσωση του παραλόγου;

Το Δημόσιο τρέχει το 90-95% του προϋπολογισμού των έργων πληροφορικής της χώρας
Το ίδιο δημόσιο έχει ελλείψεις 5000-15000 (και όλα τα ενδιάμεσα νούμερα) σε επιστήμονες και τεχνικούς πληροφορικής.

Οπότε πως ακριβώς θα υπάρχει ορθολογισμός στην αγορά εργασίας;

----------


## gatoulas

Δεν κουράζομαι (μόνο εκνευρίζομαι) να λέω ότι Η πληροφορική έχει απαξιωθεί ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΕΣΩ.
Θα ήθελα να το αναλύσω αλλά postάρω από πελάτη, οπότε  :Embarassed:

----------


## Darth_Sidius

@yiapαp:
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ακόμα το δημόσιο δίνει τα projects αυτά με *αναθέσεις έργου*(και πολλές φορές απευθείας...) σε εταιρίες.
Είναι λογικές οι ελλήψεις  αφου στο δημόσιο οποιοσδήποτε με ECDL και στοιχειώδεις γνωσεις του να "*φτιάχνει τα χαλασμένα μηχανήματα του διαβόλου που όλο κολλάνε..."* προσλαμβάνεται ως πληροφορικός και για τις πιο σοβαρες δουλείες αναλαμβάνουν οι εταιρίες που είπαμε...

----------


## elajohn

> @yiapαp:
> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ακόμα το δημόσιο δίνει τα projects αυτά με *αναθέσεις έργου*(και πολλές φορές απευθείας...) σε εταιρίες.
> Είναι λογικές οι ελλήψεις  αφου στο δημόσιο οποιοσδήποτε με ECDL και στοιχειώδεις γνωσεις του να "*φτιάχνει τα χαλασμένα μηχανήματα του διαβόλου που όλο κολλάνε..."* προσλαμβάνεται ως πληροφορικός και για τις πιο σοβαρες δουλείες αναλαμβάνουν οι εταιρίες που είπαμε...



Να πηγαίνουν οι εταιρείες, να δίνουν δώρα στον "άρχοντα" του οργανισμού & να υπάρχει άξιος υπάλληλος που βγάζει άκρη τελικά μέσα απο τον οργανισμό & σώνει τα άσωτα...να μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα...(αλλά αυτές είναι εξαιρέσεις σε έναν εξαίρετο κόσμο χωρίς μίζες & υπερτιμολογήσεις...) :Jedi:

----------


## yiapap

> Να πηγαίνουν οι εταιρείες, να δίνουν δώρα στον "άρχοντα" του οργανισμού & να υπάρχει άξιος υπάλληλος που βγάζει άκρη τελικά μέσα απο τον οργανισμό & σώνει τα άσωτα...να μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα...(αλλά αυτές είναι εξαιρέσεις σε έναν εξαίρετο κόσμο χωρίς μίζες & υπερτιμολογήσεις...)[/


Ο άξιος υπάλληλος θα το κάνει μια-δύο-τρεις... άντε πέντε.
Δεν μπορεί να το κάνει συνέχεια γιατί και χρόνο σπαταλάει και ψυχική ηρεμιά και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ γίνεται κακός και τον έχουν όλοι στην μπούκα, οπότε μπορεί να βρεθεί με καμμιά μετάθεση στο Καρλόβασι ή (ακόμη χειρότερα) στο "ψυγείο" του Φορέα, 10 ορόφους κάτω από το ισόγειο  :Wink: 

Όσο για τις αναθέσεις... Όποιος νομίζει ότι οι Δημόσιοι Διαγωνισμοί εγγυώνται την ποιότητα του παραδιδόμενου έργου ας κάνουν ένα βήμα μπροστά.
"Που πας ρε Καραμήτροοοο;"

----------


## maik

Αφου μιλησα με 3 ατομα της "ντε και καλα εταιρια.net" εξηγησα υπομονετικα τι ηθελα να μαθω τελικα δεν μου εδωσαν το κινητο του υπευθυνου αλλα μου εκαναν την χαρη να τον παρουν αυτοι για να καλεσει ο ιδιος  να μιλησουμε. Μετα απο λιγο χτυπαει τηλεφωνο , αφου ακουω επι τρια λεπτα τον τιτλο και την θεση του εν λογω υπευθυνου καταφερνουμε να συνενωηθουμε για να μαθω πιο ηταν τελικατο προβλημα .( το προβλημα το ειχε εταιρεια που εχει μαυρα μεσανυχτα απο πληροφορικη και δικτυα , απλα ηθελε να κανει την δουλεια της).
Ακουω λοιπον ενα λογυδριο για τις συνδεσεις και την ασφαλεια των τοπικων δικτυων . Το προβλημα παραμενει και μας περιμενει ομως. Εδω να πω οτι εχει αλαξει τα παντα απο εσωτερικες IP μεχρι οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις . Στο τελος ερχεται το θεικο "μπορειτε να μπειτε στο ρουτερ  μας και να  δωσετε τους εξης κωδικους για να δοκιμασετε;;"  Του εξηγησα πολυ ευγενικα (εχω τεραστια αποθεματα ηρεμιας ακομα) οτι δεν θελω και δεν ειναι δουλεια μου να το κανω αυτο.
Αποφασισζει οτι πρεπει να  τιμησει με την παρουσια του εμενα και *κυριως την εταιρεια που τον πληρωνει.*
Κανω υπομονη και τον περιμενω (θα εχουμε πλακα σκεφτομαι απο μεσα μου) καταφτανει ευτυχως γρηγορα . Του δειχνω οτι αν βαλω δικα μου ρουτερ (οχι ενα αλλα δυο) και pc ολα πανε καλα με τα δικα του οχι. Οποτε με αποτελειωνει "μα αφου το ρουτερ το πηγα στα γραφεια μας και εκει δουλευει"
Οι ανθρωποι που ειχαν το προβλημα βλεπουν τι συμβαινει και εχουν μεινει με το στομα ανοιχτο.
Οταν τους ειπα οτι θα ειχαν και χρεωση για την επισκεψη μου εφυγα γρηγορα γιατι η κατασταση ειχε γινει εκρηκτικη και θα εβλεπα αιματα κλπ.

----------


## anon

Σε ένα άλλο νήμα, κάποιος προσπαθεί να κάνε μαζική εγκατάσταση υπολογιστών με ghost imaging. Του δόθηκαν hints και συνοπτικά τρόποι που μπορεί να το καταφέρει. Γυρνά και λέει ότι είναι νέος και να τον βοηθήσουμε.... Τωρα να γίνω κακός;;; Ειναι αυτό που λέει ο gatoulas... Δεν είναι κακό να βοηθάμε αλλά όταν κάποιος θέλει μασημένη τροφή και μάλιστα για επαγγελματικό λόγο (που θα πληρωθεί είτε σε χρήμα είτε σε δόξα στα μάτια του αφεντικού) εγώ γίνομαι πραγματικά κακός....

Ταχουμε πει, έτσι χαλάμε το επάγγελμα. Δεν λέω να κρατάμε μυστικά, δεν είμαστε συντεχνία, αλλά αρνούμε και να "ξεπουλιέμαι" στον καθένα... Δυστυχώς όμως το κακό έχει γίνει, και έχει επικρατήσει μια γενική εικόνα ότι ο καθε δείνα πιτσιρικάς μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα. Γιαυτό βλεπουμε κάτι γελοίες αγγελίες όπως πχ παρέθεσε ο aroutis. Οπως κα διαφημίσεις που βλέπω τώρα (επίκαιρες ακόμα, δεν έχουν γραφτεί όλοι σε σχολές), πχ σχολή τάδε&δείνα μάθετε java, .net, windows, sql server, asp και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο και γίνετε επαγγελματίας πληροφορικάριος. σε ένα χρόνο Ημαρτον!!! Ενας μπετατζής ή κτίστης θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο για να θεωρείται έμπειρος, και μια κομμώτρια πρέπει να πάει δύο χρόνια σχολή και τρία να δουλέψει ως υπάλληλος πριν να έχει το δικαίωμα (ως αρκετά έμπειρη πλέον) να ανοίξει δικό της κομμωτήριο..... 

Και μην πω και πάλι το παράδειγμα με την κομμώτρια!!! (η κομμώτρια σε κατ'οίκον επίσκεψη, θα πάρει απο 50 έως 100 και βάλε ευρώ την ώρα. Ο πληροφορικάριος θα πάρει τα @@@ μου).

----------


## gatoulas

> Σε ένα άλλο νήμα, κάποιος προσπαθεί να κάνε μαζική εγκατάσταση υπολογιστών με ghost imaging. Του δόθηκαν hints και συνοπτικά τρόποι που μπορεί να το καταφέρει. Γυρνά και λέει ότι είναι νέος και να τον βοηθήσουμε.... Τωρα να γίνω κακός;;; Ειναι αυτό που λέει ο gatoulas... Δεν είναι κακό να βοηθάμε αλλά όταν κάποιος θέλει μασημένη τροφή και μάλιστα για επαγγελματικό λόγο (που θα πληρωθεί είτε σε χρήμα είτε σε δόξα στα μάτια του αφεντικού) εγώ γίνομαι πραγματικά κακός....


Και προσωπικά δε με ενδιαφέρει αν το πληρωθεί σε χρήμα, σε δόξα ή σε κλωτσιές.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν κάθονται πλεον οι νέοι να διαβάσουν και να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά τρόγοντας τα μούτρα τους (τρίβοντας τον πσινό τους καλύτερα).
Τα περιμένουν όλα έτοιμα με αποτέλεσμα όταν αναλάβουν κάτι πέραν του τυφλοσύρτη... δεν έχουν την ικανότητα να το παλαίψουν... οπότε μακροπρόθεσμα η πληροφορική εμφανίζεται στα μάτια των μη πληροφορικάριων ώς τα "παιδιά με τα γκουμπιούτερ"

----------


## elajohn

Ενα πρωϊνό Παρασκευής μια απο τις εταιρείες που τα κάνουν όλα σε ένα (με ενα άτομο απο το τεχνικό της τμήμα) αποφασίζει να προχωρήσει μια προσφορά για Ip Cameras...Η προσφορά αρκετά κερδοφόρα αφού ο δύστυχοσ πελάτης εμπιστεύετε τρελλά το όραμα που του πούλησε η γριά π@@@@να & άρρωστη Διευθύντρια πωλήσεων (άρσενικός)...
Το παλληκάρι (τεχνικός) πάει και αρχίζει να βάζει παντού κάμερες & καλώδια...
Όμως ως δια μαγείας ανακαλύπτει τα παρακάτω
1. Δεν υπάρχει Pc στο χώρο
2. Δεν υπάρχει Switch
3. Δεν υπάρχει Router & σύνδεση
4. Υπάρχει όμως ενα Video!!!! σε αυτό θα συνδέσουμε του είπανε μας είπε ο ΔΠ...κόκκαλο όλοι σιωπή....
Ο νέος τα παιρνει και μιλά με το αφεντικό του...
Ο διευθυντής πωλήσεων που έκανε την προσφορά μετά απο αυτοψία στη θέση του ο πιτσιρικάς στο σπίτι του...
Γιατί ο ΔΠ δεν πήγε σπιτάκι του?
Απάντηση το ανέκδοτο (δεν γ@@@@ς που δεν γ@@@@ς δεν πάς για ψάρεμα) το ξέρετε ...lol

----------


## yiapap

Kλασσικό παράδειγμα κακής λειτουργίας επιχείρησης πληροφορικής όπου οι Πωλήσεις δεν έχουν επαφή με το Τεχνικό Τμήμα elajohn.
Πόσα τέτοια έχουν δει τα ματάκια μου... αχχχ...   :Wall:

----------


## elajohn

Εδώ και χρόνια τα ζώ αγαπητέ...εργατώρες χαμένες, ψωνισμένα άσχετα αφεντικά, που θέλουν να ανέβουν και στο τρένο άααααχ Ευρώπη εσύ μας μάρανες.... :Rock guitar:

----------


## ckostas

> Είναι το μπάχαλο στον εργασιακό τομέα & η συμπεριφορά στους εργαζόμενους...
> Ολοι θεωρούν εύκολο το να φτιάξουν ενα PC και να το κάνουν να δουλέψει οπότε...
> Διάβασε αυτά που λέω για ...είναι πραγματικά αν θές σου στέλνω pm με ονόματα δεν τα λέω υποθετικά


τελικα τα εδωσες τα ονοματα;;;αν το εκανες live ισως καποιοι απο αυτους να ειχαν και κανενα σεμιναριο ή πιστοποιηση της προκοπης,αλλα σιγουρα η διευθυντρια θα ειχε παει σπιτι της πριν βαλει δευτερο λουκετο (στην μεγαλη,σε χρονια εννοω,καριερα της) σε δυο χρονια και καταντησει το μαγαζι,puzzle.

----------


## kennyyy

> Σε ένα άλλο νήμα, κάποιος προσπαθεί να κάνε μαζική εγκατάσταση υπολογιστών με ghost imaging. Του δόθηκαν hints και συνοπτικά τρόποι που μπορεί να το καταφέρει. Γυρνά και λέει ότι είναι νέος και να τον βοηθήσουμε.... Τωρα να γίνω κακός;;; Ειναι αυτό που λέει ο gatoulas... Δεν είναι κακό να βοηθάμε αλλά όταν κάποιος θέλει μασημένη τροφή και μάλιστα για επαγγελματικό λόγο (που θα πληρωθεί είτε σε χρήμα είτε σε δόξα στα μάτια του αφεντικού) εγώ γίνομαι πραγματικά κακός....
> 
> Ταχουμε πει, έτσι χαλάμε το επάγγελμα. Δεν λέω να κρατάμε μυστικά, δεν είμαστε συντεχνία, αλλά αρνούμε και να "ξεπουλιέμαι" στον καθένα... Δυστυχώς όμως το κακό έχει γίνει, και έχει επικρατήσει μια γενική εικόνα ότι ο καθε δείνα πιτσιρικάς μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα. Γιαυτό βλεπουμε κάτι γελοίες αγγελίες όπως πχ παρέθεσε ο aroutis. Οπως κα διαφημίσεις που βλέπω τώρα (επίκαιρες ακόμα, δεν έχουν γραφτεί όλοι σε σχολές), πχ σχολή τάδε&δείνα μάθετε java, .net, windows, sql server, asp και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο και γίνετε επαγγελματίας πληροφορικάριος. σε ένα χρόνο Ημαρτον!!! Ενας μπετατζής ή κτίστης θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο για να θεωρείται έμπειρος, και μια κομμώτρια πρέπει να πάει δύο χρόνια σχολή και τρία να δουλέψει ως υπάλληλος πριν να έχει το δικαίωμα (ως αρκετά έμπειρη πλέον) να ανοίξει δικό της κομμωτήριο..... 
> 
> Και μην πω και πάλι το παράδειγμα με την κομμώτρια!!! (η κομμώτρια σε κατ'οίκον επίσκεψη, θα πάρει απο 50 έως 100 και βάλε ευρώ την ώρα. Ο πληροφορικάριος θα πάρει τα @@@ μου).


Δεν γίνεσαι κακός, καλά κάνεις..Είναι άλλο εντελώς πράγμα να ποστάρεις για να ρωτήσεις για μια λεπτομέρεια που δείχνει ότι έχεις in depth γνώση του τι ρωτάς και τι κάνεις και άλλο να ζητάς tutorial για τη δουλειά σου! Τα tutorials υπάρχουν παντού, αν είσαι competent μπορείς να τα εφαρμόσεις και κάποια στιγμή όταν κολλήσεις σε κάποια λεπτομέρεια και δεν μπορείς να βρεις άκρη με τίποτα, ρωτάς..
Σε ένα χρόνο δεν μαθαίνεις τίποτα στην Πληροφορική δυστυχώς..Απλά παίρνεις το τυπικό πτυχίο και κρέμεσαι απτ@@ του καθενός για αρκετό καιρό...
Η Πληροφορική δεν φαίνεται καν σαν "τα παιδιά με τα γκουμπιούτερ" στους 3ους αλλά σαν "τα παιδιά του google" και του "μάθε τα πάντα σε 10 λεπτά από wiki etc"... :Sad: 
Και αυτό απαξιώνει σπουδές χρόνων και σε βάθος που έχουν κάποιοι... :Sad:

----------


## waste

ρε παιδιά συγνώμη γιατί δεν μπορω να το δω το ζήτημα συντεχνιακά. Συμφωνώ με τον anon για τη μασημένη τροφή, αλλά δηλαδή όχι να το παίζουμε κλειδοκράτορες της γνώσης.

Είναι πολύ καλό που η γνώση στους υπολογιστές διαχέεται τόσο γρήγορα και τόσο εύκολα. Είναι πολύ καλό που σήμερα ένα παιδάκι 15 χρονών μπορεί να στήσει με κάποια προσπάθεια και 3 wiki, έναν πολύ ασφαλή server αντί των 15 ημερών που έφαγα εγώ πριν απο 12 χρόνια. Είναι πολύ καλό που κατάφερα να στήσω ένα IPCOP σε 10 μέρες με 0 κόστος αντί να πληρώσω 1500 ευρώ εφάπαξ και 500 το χρόνο για να κρέμομαι απο τα @@ μιας εταιρίας με τις ανανεώσεις της. Και είναι πολύ καλό που ο wintech μου είπε βρε παιδί μου το zyxel σε bridge δουλευει με IPCOP. Και είναι πολύ καλό που βρήκα πως τα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ κάνουν κανα 5λεπτο να αλλάξουν απο PPPoA σε PPPoE γιατί ο επόμενος κακομοιρης που θα προσπαθήσει μπορεί να μη φάει 1 μέρα ρωτώντας τεχνικους στον ΟΤΕ και τη zyxel.

και στο κάτω κάτω οι γνώσεις μας είναι τόσο μάταιες και τόσο εφήμερες που είναι αστείο να τις κρατάμε για τον εαυτό μας. Η μαλακία των WINXP SP2 με το απενεργοποιημένο firewall που έκλεινε και το computer browser, εμένα με παίδεψε για μέρες επί μήνες σε παραπάνω από 1 δίκτυα. Τι νόημα έχει να το κρατήσω για τον εαυτό μου, ειδικά που αυτή η "κρυφή" γνώση θα είναι άχρηστη σε 1 χρονο.  Γιατί να επενδύουμε σε χαμένες εργατοωρες. Δεν προχωρά η γνωση έτσι. Διότι τοτε κανείς δεν θα έκανε τίποτα για το linux που όλοι το έχουμε κορώνα στο κεφάλι μας πια (και δίκαια)...

Ξαναλέω συμφωνώ με το πνευμα του anon, φτάνει να μην γινουμε σεχτα.

ΥΓ και άλλωστε από τη δική μου εμπειρία υπάρχει χώρος για όλους. Και για τους ΛΑΠ και για τους υπερεξειδικευμένους και για τα CISCO junkies και για τα linux junkies και για τους Windows junkies και η κάθε επιχείρηση αγοράζει αυτο που της αξίζει.

----------


## anon

Kαι εγώ συμφωνω. Εξάλλου φαίνεται και απο τα μυνήματα ποιός θέλει μασημένη τροφή και ποιός απλά κόλλησε κάπου, αλλά το πολεμά το πράγμα, δεν περιμένει απο τους άλλους να του λύσουν το πρόβλημα ή την δουλειά του.... Εξάλου το internet βρίθει πληροφοριών, νομίζω είναι πολύ σπάνια έως απίθανη η περίπτωση, κάτι που χρειαστεί κάποιος, να το βρεί μόνο εδώ και πουθενά αλλού. Επίσης tutorials είναι γεμάτο το διαδίκτυο... Αλλά με εκνευρίζουν αφάνταστα τα άτομα που βαριούνται να αφιερώσουν έστω το πολύ μια ωρίτσα (μην πω μεερικών λεπτών) έρευνας στο διαδίκτυο και περιμένουν άλλους να τους τα κάνουν όλα, εαν είναι δυνατό με τηλεχειρισμό (ή τηλεμεταφορά). Και τσάμπα φυσικά... Αυτό είναι που με βγάζει απο τα ρούχα μου.... Ειδικά με (υποτιθέμενους) επαγγελματίες του χώρου.

----------


## gatoulas

Με πρόλαβες. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## RyDeR

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω και εγώ κάτι σχετικό με δίκτυα και τέτοια γιατί μ'αρέσουν τρελά, ερωτώ:
-Αξίζει;
-Έχει δουλειά ή να βλέπω αλλού;

Σκέφτομαι για κάποιο ΑΕΙ πληροφορικής αν και είναι δύσκολο να περάσω εκεί, τουλάχιστον ΤΕΙ πληροφορικής. Θέλει και extra certifications για να είσαι οκ, σωστά; Έβλεπα κάτι CCNA/CCNP...

----------


## waste

my 2 cents ειναι οτι αξίζει, αλλά όπως σε όλα τα πραγματα σημασία έχει και η δική σου συμμετοχή. Και τα extra certifications είναι σχετική υπόθεση. Δηλαδη μπες πρωτα στη σχολή , δες τι σου αρεσει περισσότερο και μετα αρχίζεις και σκεφτεσαι να πληρώνεις φραγκα στη cisco. Διοτι τελικα μπορεί να γουσταρεις να γινεις developer ή να θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με βάσεις δεδομένων, ή να αναπτυσεις πλατφόρμες με λύσεις linux.

εγω αυτό που βλέπω απο την αγορά τριγύρω μου, είναι πως ακόμα υπάρχει μεγάλη ζητηση. Μετα είναι και λίγο τύχη που θα μπλεχτείς που λέει και ο yiapap. Κι εγω όταν είχα συνεργαστεί με μια εταιρία, για άλλο είχαμε συμφωνήσει, άλλα πραγματα έκανα και τελικά όποιος πελάτης τους ήθελε και ολίγη απο υπολογιστές με έστελναν. Δεν λέω καλά τα χρήματα αλλά δεν ήταν το στυλ μου, ούτε για το άγχος που έτρωγα όταν έβλεπα καλώδια να βγαίνουν απο τοίχους και ένιωθα τύψεις που χρέωνα όσα χρέωνα για να βαζω πριζάκια ψάχνωντας με τη γεννήτρια ένα ένα σε πιο όροφο πηγαίνει... (μπρρρρ ακόμα ανατριχιαζω που το σκεφτομαι)
Ένας φίλος μου έλεγε τότε "σιγα, εαν αυτοι θέλουν να πληρωνουν τι σε νοιαζει εσένα" και δεν είχε άδικο . αλλα το άγχος μου όταν έσκασε στα χέρια μου ένας quest με elite μ/β, rambus και τροφοδοτικο πίτσος δεν θέλω να το ξαναπεράσω γιατί εκεί επάνω είχε στήσει ο άλλος όλο το εμπορικό τους πρόγραμμα. Αντε μετά να τους πείσεις πως δεν είσαι ελέφαντας και να του εξηγήσεις ότι δεν στήνουμε όλο το μαγαζί μας σε quest με elite μ/β...

τελικά αποφάσισα πως αυτές οι συμβουλές για να μην πάνε χαμένες πρέπει να εχεις σταθερες σχέσεις με τους πελάτες σου για να είσαι κι εσυ ήρεμος κι αυτοι ευχαριστημένοι. Αλλά αυτό δουλεύει σε εμένα. Στον φιλο μου που σου λεω, δουλευει περισσότερο το μια χαρα όλα παιδιά σας τα έφτιαξα αυτα που ζητήσατε τα φραγκα μου και φεύγω. Τι ? δεν δουλευει ο printer? κι εμενα τι μου το λετε δεν μου ζητησατε να φτιαξω αυτο. Και έχει δίκιο επιμένω. Διότι εγω έμπαινα σε ένα μαγαζι με 7 υπολογιστες και οι τυποι περίμεναν να τα συγυρίσω όλα. Κι εγω ο Μ@@@ το έκανα γιατί είμαι και παστρικιά σε κάτι τέτοια. Και μετα σε έπαιρναν 9 το βραδυ διοτι κατι δεν δουλευε κι εσυ ήσουν πρόχειρος.

----------


## dioptra999

ρε παιδια να ρωτήσω κατι εσέις που είστε και καταξιωμένοι στο χώρο και εγω νεός που αναζητά δουλειά στον χώρο, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας:
μονος σου και όσο θέλεις πήδα ή σε μια εταιρία και βλέπουμε???

----------


## waste

καλό αυτό με το πήδα χαχα...  

νομιζω πως έχει να κανει πολύ με το στύλ σου. Εαν σου πηγαίνει να πουλας τον εαυτο σου νιωθεις οτι μπορεις να είσαι αρκετά πειχαρχημένος για να μαθαινεις πραγματα μονος σου, προχωρα με το πηδα. Εαν θελεις να εχεις μισθο και μια καποια σιγουρια πως καποιος αλλος θα σε ξελασπωσει οταν συμβει η στραβη ξεκινα απο εταιρια και το ξαναβλεπεις μετα απο 3-4 χρονια...

παντως υπαρχουν και ενδιαμεσες καταστασεις. να συνεργαζεσαι με μια εταιρία αλλά να μην είσαι εκεί 8ωρο και να πληρώνεσαι είτε με την ωρα είτε με τον μήνα. Τωρα το να πληρωνεσαι με την ωρα σε βολευει οταν η εταιρια που υποστηριζεις ειναι λιγο μπαχαλο. Δηλαδη δεν ξερουν τι θελουν, ποσα θελουν να κανουν, ποτε θελουν να τα κανουν κλπ... Το γεγονός οτι πληρωνεσαι με την ωρα θα τους κανει να σκεφτονται λιγο πριν αρχισουν να σε καλουν καθημερινα...

Τώρα μια άλλη εταιρία που έχει στάνταρ δουλειες και είναι συννενοησιμη μπορεις να δεχθεις να πας και με ετησια συμβαση...


ΥΓ πάντως προσωπικά είμαι κατά των επισκέψεων κατ' οικον σε ιδιωτες όσο καλοι ή/και συννενοήσιμοι ή/και πλούσιοι κι εάν είναι.

ΥΓ2 είναι πολύ καλύτερα να δουλεύεις μονος σου αλλα να εχεις στανταρ πελατες που συνεργαζεσαι παρα να δουλευεις ως υπεργολαβος σε μια εταιρια
και να σε στελνουν σε μέρη και μαγαζια που δεν ξερεις τι θα συναντησεις και τι θα αντιμετωπισεις

----------


## pelasgian

Οι γερμανοί που βάζουν μηχανικούς στις πωλήσεις ακόμα και ΜΗ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ειδών λέτε να ξέρουν κάτι; Τους ονομάζουν sales engineers που εγγυώνται πώς δεν θα ξεφτυλιστεί η εταιρεία λέγοντας τεχνόμπουρδες ακόμα και σε υπηρεσίες.

----------


## waste

χαχαχαχα πολύ καλό πελασγέ μόνο που η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν θα ηθελες απαραίτητα ως μηχανικός να δουλεύεις στις πωλήσεις και δεν θα σε αδικούσα

Και επισης ως εταιρία σου κοστίζει κάτι παραπάνω. Κι εδω είμαστε της λογικής του θα παρω ενα παιδακι να μου την κανει τη δουλεια, κι ας πουλουσε κλιματιστικά πιο πριν...

----------


## pelasgian

Δε πειράζει αρκεί να μην είμαι πελάτης τους ή να μην τους έχω δανείσει χωρίς προσημείωση ακινήτου  :Twisted Evil:   Δεν είναι τυχαίο που στις 10 εταιρίες οι 6 κλείνουν στα πρώτα 2 χρόνια. Αυτές που κλείνουν ανήκουν στους τσομπάνιδες που παίρνουν «ό,τι να'ναι» γιατί έχουν φοβίες τύπου «overqualified». Και δεν σκέφτονται ότι ο έξυπνος και μορφωμένος υπάλληλος, αν πληρωθεί σωστά, θα είναι εκεί όσο τον θέλεις εσύ και όχι όσο θέλει αυτός. 

Διότι σε πολλούς εργοδότες το ζόρι τους δεν είναι να γίνει το πιο καλό για την εταιρεία (που δεν είναι εταιρεία, αλλά σατραπεία) αλλά να γίνει το πιο καλό για το εγώμασάζ τους, το οποίο δεν τους το «χαϊδεύει» όταν ο άλλος ξέρει και λειτουργεί εντελώς σε επίπεδο numerate. 

Ενώ οι Εγγλέζοι, επιτρέπουν οποιουδήποτε επιπέδου «αυθαδιασμό» (αρκεί να μην γίνει με σκηνές και μπινελίκια όπως γίνονται στην ελλάδα, αλλά με το δικό τους κυριλέ σκίσιμο με το βαμβάκι, που όμως επιτρέπει να τα χώσεις πολύ χοντρά σε κάποιον) ΑΡΚΕΙ αυτό που θα ειπωθεί, να είναι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ορθολογικό. 

Δηλαδή αν δεν πεις «τι είναι αυτά που λες ρε #$%&* ληγμένα παίρνεις;» αλλά «είσαστε απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι θα θέλατε να σας θυμούνται για αυτό; διότι πιστέψτε με, θα σας θυμούνται για αυτό!» ΑΝ έχεις ΔΙΚΙΟ, μπορείς να το πεις και σε βασιλιά. 

Εδώ το αφεντικό έχει πάντα δίκιο, στα πάντα, από κόμματα μέχρι περίπτερα, μέχρι που να τα σκατώσει, που γίνεται πολύ πολύ συχνά. Κριτήριο βιωσιμότητας μία εταιρείας πάντως είναι τα numerate στελέχη.

Α, και μην υποτιμάτε τους μηχανικούς στις πωλήσεις, γιατί ξέρω περιπτώσεις που βάζουν γυαλιά και γουστάρουν κιόλας (τι υπάρχει να μην γουστάρεις στις πωλήσεις δηλαδή; ) Άμα σου πουλήσει μπαλαμούτι και μούσι μηχανικός, δεν θα ξέρεις τι σε χτύπησε  :Laughing:

----------


## dioptra999

> καλό αυτό με το πήδα χαχα...  
> 
> νομιζω πως έχει να κανει πολύ με το στύλ σου. Εαν σου πηγαίνει να πουλας τον εαυτο σου νιωθεις οτι μπορεις να είσαι αρκετά πειχαρχημένος για να μαθαινεις πραγματα μονος σου, προχωρα με το πηδα. Εαν θελεις να εχεις μισθο και μια καποια σιγουρια πως καποιος αλλος θα σε ξελασπωσει οταν συμβει η στραβη ξεκινα απο εταιρια και το ξαναβλεπεις μετα απο 3-4 χρονια...
> 
> παντως υπαρχουν και ενδιαμεσες καταστασεις. να συνεργαζεσαι με μια εταιρία αλλά να μην είσαι εκεί 8ωρο και να πληρώνεσαι είτε με την ωρα είτε με τον μήνα. Τωρα το να πληρωνεσαι με την ωρα σε βολευει οταν η εταιρια που υποστηριζεις ειναι λιγο μπαχαλο. Δηλαδη δεν ξερουν τι θελουν, ποσα θελουν να κανουν, ποτε θελουν να τα κανουν κλπ... Το γεγονός οτι πληρωνεσαι με την ωρα θα τους κανει να σκεφτονται λιγο πριν αρχισουν να σε καλουν καθημερινα...
> 
> Τώρα μια άλλη εταιρία που έχει στάνταρ δουλειες και είναι συννενοησιμη μπορεις να δεχθεις να πας και με ετησια συμβαση...
> 
> 
> ...




Συμφωνω απόλυτα με όσα λές...είναι όμως λίγο δύσκολο να βρείς δουλειά γεινικά θα αρχίσεις να διαλέγεις κιόλας?Οπότε κατα την γνώμη μου είναι ή μόνος σου και ( και όσο θέλεις πήδα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: ) ή σε εταιρία και ότι σου κάτσει αλλιώς αλλάζεις....

----------


## waste

μα το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε, απλά εγώ δίνω μεγάλη έμφαση στο αλλάζεις. Διότι εάν έχεις καλούς πελάτες θα προσφέρεις και καλές υπηρεσίες. 

Και επίσης ένας κακός πελάτης που σου σπάει τα @@#$%$^% θα σε κάνει να είσαι χειρότερος στη δουλειά σου και με τους καλούς πελάτες, όσο και να μην το θέλεις.

τώρα το πόσο δυσκολο είναι να βρεις δουλειά είναι σχετικό . νομίζω πως είναι πιο δυσκολο στον τομέα να βρεις δουλειά σε εταίρια του "χώρου", πιο εύκολο να αποκτήσεις τον/τους δικούς σου πελατες ως IT σε ασχετες εταιριες. 

Εαν είσαι developer κλαύτα χαράλαμπε.

----------


## Darth_Sidius

Για να κάνεις "δική σου" δουλειά καλύτερα θα ήταν να είχες λίγη εμπειρία απο πωλήσεις \ marketing γιατι το να είσαι απλά καλός Developer - Consultunt - Engeneer [choose one...] δεν αρκεί.

Πρέπει και να ξέρεις να το πλασσάρεις  :Razz:

----------


## waste

δεκτό αλλά υπάρχουν εταιρίες που ξέρουν τι ζητάνε και εκτιμούν αυτό που τους προσφέρεις οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να το σπρωξεις πολύ... οχι οτι ειναι κακο φυσικα

γιαυτο ειπα πως οι καλοι πελατες σε βοηθανε να εισαι κι εσυ καλος στη δουλειά σου.

----------


## dioptra999

το θέμα είναι οτι δουλειά δεν υπάρχει άρα πρέπει να βρουμε τρόπο να ζήσουμε με αυτό που αγαπάμε ή αλλιώς να αλλάξουμε αντικείμενο...

----------


## pelasgian

Developerάκος όντως, θα έχεις βγει με alzheimer στη σύνταξη. Developer με @@ και όχι @@ για developer, θα έχει πάντα δουλειά, ειδικά άμα αφήσει και δύο τρία ΒΑΡΒΑΤΑ projects πίσω του. 

Πάντως, το να ξέρεις να κάνεις development από μόνο του δεν είναι επάγγελμα κατά τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Είναι κάτι σαν να ξέρεις να οδηγείς αυτοκίνητο. Η πληροφορική αυτούσια ως επάγγελμα ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι μέλλον και τι αντικείμενο έχει. Νομίζω ότι ένας μηχανικός οφείλει να ξεκινήσει από κάποια «σκληρή» μηχανική και μετά να πάει σε soft και light καταστάσεις. 

Εγώ για παράδειγμα ξεκίνησα από την πιο heavy metal μηχανική, aka μηχανολογία και το γύρισα σε αυτοματισμούς. Κάνω development, αλλά για να συμπληρώσω άλλες δουλειές που γίνονται κατά κύριο λόγο στο χώρο της μηχανολογίας με κάτι που θα ρίξει το κόστος και μόνο εφόσον το ρίξει και μειώσει τη περιπλοκότητα (οι αγαπημένοι μου αυτοματισμοί, είναι καθαρά μηχανικοί). 

Θέλω να πω συνοπτικά, ότι προγραμματιστής σκέτο δεν λέει τίποτα. Προγραμματιστής και οικονομικά λέει, προγραμματιστής και μηχανική λέει, προγραμματιστής και τηλέφωνα το ίδιο, προγραμματιστής και αυτόματος φούρνος που βγάζει και κουραμπιεδάκια και αυτό λέει. 

Οπότε: αν είσαστε κομπιουτεράδες χομπίστες, πηγαίντε να μάθετε μία ΤΕΧΝΗ (π.χ. μηχανολογία) και συμπληρώστε την με μερικά φρου-φρου (π.χ. εξειδίκευση σε προγραμματισμό embedded ηλεκτρονικών σε assembly και C). Επίσης, αν σας πουν ότι τα λεφτά είναι στις υπηρεσίες και σε hitec κλπ κλπ, ρωτήστε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο, έναν πατωματζή, έναν πλακά και έναν υδραυλικό ΠΟΣΑ καθαρίζουν το μήνα (και δεν καίνε και το μισό μυαλό τους).

ΤΕΧΝΗ rulez.

----------


## kadronarxis

Πελασγέ, και ένας καντινιέρης καθαρίζει περισσότερα απο έναν της πληροφορικής.
Και ένας υδραυλικός όπως λες και εσύ.
Αυτό δεν λέει κάτι. Εσύ ήθελες να σπουδάσεις πληροφορική και σπούδασες(εσύ, καταλαβαίνεις....τρόπος του λέγειν).
Γούσταρες υπολογιστές, σπούδασες υπολογιστές, μέχρι εκεί. Το αν θα βγάζεις πολλά ή λίγα, απο σένα εξαρτάται.
Μη φέρνεις παραδείγματα άλλων επαγγελμάτων. Ας γινόσουν και εσύ υδραυλικός.
Και εγώ θα σου πω(π.χ) ότι ένας υδραυλικός ειναι πιο χρήσιμος απο έναν πληροφορικάριο....

----------


## SSB

Αν και προσωπικά δεν ενδιαφέρομαι, θα ήταν χρήσιμο για τους τυχόν αναγνώστες να δημοσιεύσεις τα πλαίσια των προσφερόμενων αποδοχών.

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά από προσωπική μου εμπειρία, ανάλογες "αγγελίες" ειδικά στη Β.Ελλάδα, συνήθως μεταφράζονται ως εξής: 

"Ζητείται παντογνώστης με PhD, - προσφέρουμε βασικό μισθό και την ευχή μας."

ΥΓ: Αλήθεια περιμένεις (εσύ ή εταιρία) να βρείτε εύκολα προγραμματιστές C/C++ ; Εννοώ προγραμματιστές που να μπορούν να γράψουν κάτι παραπάνω από απλές ασκήσεις. Πριν από πέντε μήνες έψαχνα έναν όχι πολλούς, για ανάλογη εργασία, δημοσίευσα αγγελία σε εφημερίδες, ειδικό τύπο, στα νέα του ΤΕΕ, σε σχολές κλπ. Συνεργάτης μου εξέτασε τα βιογραφικά και συνάντησε προσωπικά τους υποψήφιους (από όλη την Ελλάδα). Όταν τελικά ήρθε η ώρα αυτοί να εξεταστούν σε πραγματικές συνθήκες, έβγαλαν από ένα όπλο ο καθένας και αυτοκτόνησαν. Μύτη ψηλά, λόγια πολλά αλλά "στον πάγκο" μαύρα μεσάνυχτα...

----------


## hayzel

> ΥΓ: Αλήθεια περιμένεις (εσύ ή εταιρία) να βρείτε εύκολα προγραμματιστές C/C++ ; .


Αυτό που είπες είναι μια μεγάλη πικρή αλήθεια... όλη κάνουν 3 μαθήματα στη σχολή ή δυο σεμινάρια και το παίζουν προγραμματιστάρες... 
 :Thumb down:

----------


## nstamoul

Ε ναι ρε παιδιά εσείς ξέρετε κανέναν να βγήκε από ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο και να είναι έτοιμος developer?
Στο πανεπιστήμιο παίρνεις κατευθύνσεις και μαθαίνεις από προγραμματιστική λογική.Δεν βγαίνεις σε καμία περίπτωση έτοιμος επαγγελματίας.

Ειδικά αν δεν έχεις προηγούμενη εμπειρία στην πρώτη σου δουλειά το πρώτο διάστημα μαθαίνεις και μετά προσφέρεις...

----------


## masteripper

Θελει πάθος και σκοπο για να γινεις προγραμματιστής.Δεν είναι να κανεις 2-3 μαθηματα.Μέχρι να φτιαξεις κάτι φτύνεις αίμα.

----------


## skyliner34

Εγώ πάντος θα σας πώ ότι από προγραμματισμό στις ποιό πολλές σχολές μηχανικών πέρα από τα απαραίτητα για να περαστούν τα μαθήματα υπολογιστών (το δείγμα εντός 2 τυπικών αποκλίσεων) έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα...

Μηχανικός και προγραμματιστής μαζί που να κατέχει πεπερασμένα και να ξέρει να εφαρμόσει όλα αυτά στην πράξη και ταυτόχρονα έχει και την όρεξη να τα κάνει όλα αυτά συνήθως μαζεύει τα μπογαλάκια του και πάει έξω που αυτές οι δουλιές πληρώνονται αδρά...



Off Topic


		Την άλλη φορά θέλαν να κάνουν ένα προγραμματάκι να διαβάζει ένα αρχείο CSV και να το φορτώνει σε πίνακα, να κάνει πράξεις και να δημιουργεί άλλες 2-3 στήλες σε πίνακα και κατόπιν κάποιες γραμμικές παρεμβολές και να ξανασώζει το νέο πίνακα (ταξινομιμένο βέβαια) σε CSV (για να το φορτώσουν από excel) και δεν μπορούσαν να βρούν άτομο να το κάνει (το έκανε ένας με lookup tables στο excel, έβγαζε 1 αρχείο των 10K γραμμών δεδομένων σε... 1 ώρα)

----------


## teslafun

Το πόσα μαθήματα κάνεις στη σχολή δε νομίζω πως παίζει κανένα ρόλο.
Στη σχολή που είμαι έχουμε 13 μαθήματα πάνω στον προγραμματισμό (χωρίς να βάλω μέσα κι αυτά που είναι σε assembly) κι εδώ ακόμα έχουμε κάποιους που το παίζουν προγραμματιστάρες, αν και κατά γενική ομολογία η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεία απαρνείται κάθε σχέση με προγραμματισμό.  :Smile: 

Το θέμα, όμως, είναι πως στην Ελλάδα, καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό είναι το επίπεδο. Δεν υπάρχουν σχολές που να σε κάνουν "Ινδό" στον προγραμματισμό, όπως και να το κάνουμε.
Παρ'όλ' αυτά πιστεύω πως έχουμε ένα καλό επίπεδο.

Όσον αφορά τώρα τους λόγους που δε βρίσκετε κάποιους πολύ καλούς προγραμματιστές για να κάνετε τις δουλιές σας, πιθανολογώ πως μάλλον είναι επειδή οι καλοί προγραμματιστές έχουν ήδη δουλειά λίγο πριν πάρουν το πτυχίο τους.

----------


## mrsaccess

Συμφωνώ με τον *teslafun*. Βγαίνουν αρκετοί καλοί προγραμματιστές από τις σχολές ωστόσο κατά κανόνα είτε έχουν ήδη βρει δουλειά, είτε σχεδιάζουν να ανοίξουν δική τους δουλειά είτε συνεχίζουν για μεταπτυχιακά.

----------


## SSB

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο οι Ελληνικές σχολές. Από κανένα πανεπιστήμιο, σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο δεν βγαίνεις developer σε καμία γλώσσα, ή τουλάχιστον έτοιμος για πραγματικές συνθήκες εργασίας.

Ειδικότερα μιλώντας για την C/C++, άσχετα με τις ανοησίες που κάποιοι λένε στο internet και στον ειδικό τύπο, δεν μαθαίνεται ούτε σε ένα ούτε σε δύο ίσως ούτε σε πέντε χρόνια. Και φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι στο να μάθει κάποιος τις βασικές εντολές, και κάποια στοιχειώδη lib functions.




> Όσον αφορά τώρα τους λόγους που δε βρίσκετε κάποιους πολύ καλούς προγραμματιστές για να κάνετε τις δουλιές σας, πιθανολογώ πως μάλλον είναι επειδή οι καλοί προγραμματιστές έχουν ήδη δουλειά λίγο πριν πάρουν το πτυχίο τους.


Αγαπητέ teslafun, οι καλοί πραγματικοί προγραμματιστές που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα αλλά και σε όλο τον κόσμο, και αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά σε αυτούς που δουλεύουν C/C++, είναι τόσο λίγοι που δεν φαντάζεσαι.

Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, θα ήθελα να ξέρω τον ακριβή τους αριθμό και που στην ευχή εργάζονται. Από το 1990 που ζω μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα, δεν γνώρισα παρά ελάχιστους και αυτοί δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν σχετική εργασία. Για C/C++ τους ζητούσαν, Word τους έβαζαν να δουλεύουν, VB, Pascal ίσως και καμιά Java στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν αναφέρομαι στους απανταχού λαλίστατους "παντογνώστες". Ξέρεις αυτούς τους γελοίους που κυκλοφορούν με ύφος "μπλαζέ", και παριστάνουν τα σπουδαία τυπάκια στον περίγυρό τους. Από τέτοιους "δόξα το θεό" έχουμε μπόλικους.

----------


## maik

> Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, θα ήθελα να ξέρω τον ακριβή τους αριθμό και που στην ευχή εργάζονται. Από το 1990 που ζω μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα, δεν γνώρισα παρά ελάχιστους και αυτοί δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν σχετική εργασία. Για C/C++ τους ζητούσαν, Word τους έβαζαν να δουλεύουν, VB, Pascal ίσως και καμιά Java στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν αναφέρομαι στους απανταχού λαλίστατους "παντογνώστες". Ξέρεις αυτούς τους γελοίους που κυκλοφορούν με ύφος "μπλαζέ", και παριστάνουν τα σπουδαία τυπάκια στον περίγυρό τους. Από τέτοιους "δόξα το θεό" έχουμε μπόλικους.


Αγαπητε SSB θα ηθελα επισης να ηξερα τι αποδοχες εχουν ειδικα εδω στην Ελλδα εστω και αυτοι οι ελαχιστοι γνωστες. Γιατι οπως καταλαβαινεις ενας καλος μισθος ειναι και κινητρο για τους νεους που εχουν καποια φοντα να ασχοληθουν με το αντικειμενο.

Για τα υπολοιπα περι "παντογνωστων" συμφωνουμε απολυτα.

----------


## nstamoul

Και σίγουρα οι καλοί και έμπειροι προγραμματιστές δεν δουλεύουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί που προσφέρει η πλειοψηφία των ελληνικών εταιριών.

Απ' ότι ξέρω υπάρχουν 3-4 εξαιρέσεις μεγάλων εταιριών στην Ελλάδα που προσφέρουν ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές και καλές συνθήκες.Η μία είναι του θείου,η άλλη είναι του Βασιλάκη...

Πριν από καιρό ζητούσαν προγραμματιστές για αναπτυξη παιχνιδιών κάπου στη Θεσ/νίκη και ήθελαν άψογη γνώση ΤΝ,C++,java κλπ κλπ κλπ.Αν έχεις τέτοια προσόντα εννοείται πως ζητάς και τα αντίστοιχα ανταλάγματα...

----------


## SSB

> Αγαπητε SSB θα ηθελα επισης να ηξερα τι αποδοχες εχουν ειδικα εδω στην Ελλδα εστω και αυτοι οι ελαχιστοι γνωστες. Γιατι οπως καταλαβαινεις ενας καλος μισθος ειναι και κινητρο για τους νεους που εχουν καποια φοντα να ασχοληθουν με το αντικειμενο.


Εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα. Ότι στην Ελλάδα, όχι απλά δεν καλοπληρώνονται αλλά αντίθετα με το ζόρι βρίσκουν εργασία.
Βέβαια κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, σε καμιά περίπτωση αυτό δεν είναι άλλοθι για την μη ύπαρξη προγραμματιστών (C/C++). Βλέπεις στην Ελλάδα το νόμισμα έχει πάντοτε δύο όψεις. Από τη μία οι εργοδότες ζητούν τα πάντα και δίνουν ψίχουλα, και από την άλλη όμως πολλοί απόφοιτοι με λιγότερο από 50 ώρες εμπειρία στα "άχρηστα" εργαστήρια των σχολών τους, νομίζουν ότι είναι κάτι μεταξύ Κέργκινχαμ και Μπουλ.

Η C αλλά και γενικότερα το development, θέλει δουλειά και διάβασμα, και κανείς δεν πληρώνει για να μάθεις. Πρώτα μαθαίνεις και μετά αν δεν βρεις ανάλογη εργασία, πηγαίνεις στην οποιαδήποτε Microsoft και σε χρυσοπληρώνει.

----------


## mrsaccess

Kαι όμως από τις σχολές βγαίνουν και πολλοί με χιλιάδες ώρες εμπειρία σε C/C++.  :Smile: 

Αυτοί που βγαίνουν μόνο με 50 ώρες (βασικά θα έλεγα μέσος όρος τουλάχιστον 150 ώρες C/C++ σε σχολές ηλεκτρολόγων μηχανικών εκτός και αν αντέγραφαν τις ασκήσεις τους) πράγματι δεν είναι έτοιμοι να γράψουν κώδικα σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο. Βέβαια για να επέλεξαν να ασχοληθούν μόνο με τις βασικές γνώσεις C/C++ της σχολής τους πιθανόν εστίασαν την προσοχή τους σε κάποιο άλλο αντικείμενο. Μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε πως οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί έχουν πολλούς τομείς.

Φυσικά αν πάμε σε σχολές πληροφορικής το επίπεδο συγγραφής κώδικα ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα αν και εκεί υπάρχουν ξύστες.

----------


## SSB

> Kαι όμως από τις σχολές βγαίνουν και πολλοί με χιλιάδες ώρες εμπειρία σε C/C++


Συγνώμη αλλά μάλλον θα διαφωνήσω, εκτός φυσικά και αν έχεις συγκεκριμένο άτομο στο μυαλό σου. Γνωρίζοντας καλά το τι γίνεται σε πολυτεχνείο και πανεπιστήμιο, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι ούτε στο σύνολό τους φοιτητές και καθηγητές δεν έχουν αθροιστικά "χιλιάδες ώρες εμπειρίας" σε καμιά γλώσσα.
Εξαιρέσεις είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν. Πάντα υπάρχει ο "*αλάκας" που κάθεται και διαβάζει και παιδεύεται την ίδια ώρα που οι υπόλοιποι παίζουν ταβλάκι, ονειρεύονται το διορισμό τους ή την ξανθιά στο απέναντι τραπεζάκι. Απλά δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό θα αντέξει και ο ίδιος να κάνει τον "*αλάκα".





> Φυσικά αν πάμε σε σχολές πληροφορικής το επίπεδο συγγραφής κώδικα ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα...


Αγαπητέ φίλε μου mrsaccess με το συμπάθειο (που έλεγε και ο παππούς μου) αλλά μήπως ζούμε σε διαφορετικές χώρες και δεν το κατάλαβα;  :Smile:

----------


## mrsaccess

Και εγώ γνωρίζω και σε διαβεβαιώ πως πολλά από τα έργα λογισμικού που βλέπεις γύρω σου (είτε δημόσια είτε ιδιωτικά, πχ φωνητικές πύλες, δίοδος κα) γίνονται από φοιτητές ή από άτομα που μόλις έχουν αποφοιτήσει.
Γνωρίζω και περίπτωση όπου καθηγητής έχει συστήσει εταιρεία λογισμικού και απασχολεί μόνο φοιτητές σε αυτή.
Επίσης αν ρίξεις μια ματιά σε διάφορες διπλωματικές θα διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου πως δεν βγαίνουν χωρίς *πολλές* ώρες προγραμματισμού.

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά όταν ένας που έχει πχ πάνω από 1000 ώρες εμπειρία προγραμματισμού μαθηματικών βιβλιοθηκών σε C πάει να βρει δουλειά και του ζητούν να ξέρει C, C++, Java, php, Windows, Linux, CAD, networks κτλ κτλ!

Βέβαια οφείλουμε να διευκρινήσουμε πως κάποτε υπήρχαν αναλυτές και προγραμματιστές. Σήμερα όλοι λέγονται προγραμματιστές, ανεξαρτήτως ικανοτήτων, πράγμα που οδηγεί σε μεγάλα μπερδέματα.

Τέλος δεν ξέρω αν εννοούμε το ίδιο λέγοντας «προγραμματιστής». Προσωπικά εννοώ τον επαγγελματία του κλάδου που μπορεί να εργαστεί σε μια εταιρεία παραγωγής λογισμικού. Εσύ ίσως να εννοείς την διάνοια του κλάδου που πιθανόν θα τον πάρει η Microsoft για να φτιάξει τον επόμενο win kernel ή το επόμενο win fs. Τέτοιοι υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι στον κόσμο.  :Smile:

----------


## kennyyy

Στα Ελληνικά Πανεπιστήμια δεν σου μαθαίνει κανείς κώδικα..Και ακόμα και όταν οι ασκήσεις είναι "δύσκολες", το context είναι να παίξει απλά, όχι να παίξει σωστά. Modularity, extensibility άγνωστες λέξεις..Πόσες φορές πετσοκόβουν εργασία επειδή "έπαιζε" μεν αλλά είχε γονατίσει τη μνήμη ή είχε μη αποδοτικούς αλγόριθμους μέσα? Μάλλον ελάχιστες..
Το γεγονός ότι "μαθαίνουν" JAVA οφείλεται στο ότι είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να κάνεις κάτι απλά να δουλέψει στη JAVA απότι σε C/C++ που θα φας τα seg faults σε κάθε λάθος σου...Βέβαια και εκεί αν δεν ξέρεις πως δουλεύει από μέσα το JVM και κυρίως δεν ξέρεις pointers, θα γράψεις έναν κώδικα που απλά θα παίζει..
Φυσικά ο αντίλογος είναι ότι το πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι μόνο αυτό..Δεν παίρνεις κάποιον απτο Πανεπιστήμιο μόνο για κωδικάνθρωπο αλλά επειδή έχει και βαθύτερες γνώσεις σε αλγόριθμους και μια ειδίκευση στον τομέα που γράφεις κώδικα (e.g. AI, networking). To θέμα είναι ότι αν δεν μπορεί να σου γράψει 10 γραμμές σε C τι να τον κάνεις... :Smile: 
Τέλος, είναι δύσκολο στην Ελλάδα που δεν φτιάχνουμε εν γένει συστήματα, να βρεις καλούς C programmers. Σε applications είναι πολύ πιο διαδεδομένη η JAVA και αυτό προσανατολίζει πολλούς προς αυτό..

p.s. Οι διάννοιες δεν πάνε πλέον στην MS..Πάνε προς silicon valley :Wink: 
p.s.2 Φυσικά συμφωνώ για τους παντογνώστες..Στον κώδικα δεν θέλει πολύ για να την δεις Θεός...

----------


## SSB

> Και εγώ γνωρίζω και σε διαβεβαιώ πως πολλά από τα έργα λογισμικού που βλέπεις γύρω σου (είτε δημόσια είτε ιδιωτικά, πχ φωνητικές πύλες, δίοδος κα) γίνονται από φοιτητές ή από άτομα που μόλις έχουν αποφοιτήσει.


Αυτό διακαιολογεί την "υψηλή" ποιότητα αυτών των έργων (εκτός εξαιρέσεων).  :Wink:  




> Επίσης αν ρίξεις μια ματιά σε διάφορες διπλωματικές θα διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου πως δεν βγαίνουν χωρίς *πολλές* ώρες προγραμματισμού.


Επειδή έχω δει αρκετές διπλωματικές, μάλλον πολλές ώρες αντιγραφής και μετάφρασης από το internet που θυμίζουν...




> Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά όταν ένας που έχει πχ πάνω από 1000 ώρες εμπειρία προγραμματισμού μαθηματικών βιβλιοθηκών σε C πάει να βρει δουλειά και του ζητούν να ξέρει C, C++, Java, php, Windows, Linux, CAD, networks κτλ κτλ!


Καλά 1000 ώρες δεν είναι και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, μην τρελαθούμε. Δεν ξέρω πως το εννοείς αλλά 1000 ώρες δεν είναι παραπάνω από 100 ημέρες. 100 ημέρες εμπειρία δεν θεωρείται εμπειρία αλλά ανέκδοτο.
Σχετικά με το τι μετά τους ζητά ο εργοδότης έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές τα ζητά αυτά γιατί του είπε κάποιος παντογνώστης να τα βάλει στην αγγελία να φανεί "κάποιος". Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και τα περισσότερα γραφεία σήμερα ζητούν "γραμματέα" (γυναίκα) με γνώσεις Office, Excel, Word, λογιστικά, προγραμματισμό κλπ κλπ, αλλά τελικά το μόνο που θέλουν είναι απλά ...γκόμενα για το αφεντικό.




> Τέλος δεν ξέρω αν εννοούμε το ίδιο λέγοντας «προγραμματιστής». Προσωπικά εννοώ τον επαγγελματία του κλάδου που μπορεί να εργαστεί σε μια εταιρεία παραγωγής λογισμικού. Εσύ ίσως να εννοείς την διάνοια του κλάδου που πιθανόν θα τον πάρει η Microsoft για να φτιάξει τον επόμενο win kernel ή το επόμενο win fs. Τέτοιοι υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι στον κόσμο.


Γι'αυτό ακριβώς το λέω και το ξαναλέω στα προηγούμενα posts. Αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά σε γνώστες C, C++ κλπ. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν αναφέρομαι σε εμπορικές και διαχειριστικές εφαρμογές ή php σκριπτάκια. Πάντως έχω την άποψη ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι κανείς διάνοια για να γνωρίσει το system programming, απλά αρκετά υπομονετικός και να μην περιμένει να διοριστεί με αυτές του τις γνώσεις.

----------


## SSB

> p.s. Οι διάννοιες δεν πάνε πλέον στην MS..Πάνε προς silicon valley


Συμφωνώντας μαζί σου φίλε kennyyy στα περισσότερα θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό το τελευταίο υστερόγραφό σου. ΚΑΠΟΤΕ (πριν 20 - 25 χρόνια) πήγαιναν οι εντός εισαγωγικών διάνοιες στην Silicon Valley. Σήμερα αν εξαιρέσεις το hardware engineering, οι καλοί developers δεν κοιτούν την California αλλά απορροφούνται δια μαγείας από την "τρισκατάρατη" Microsoft.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Επειδή έχω δει αρκετές διπλωματικές, μάλλον πολλές ώρες αντιγραφής και μετάφρασης από το internet που θυμίζουν...


Εδώ είσαι λάθος. Οι σοβαρές σχολές κατά κανόνα ποτέ δεν δίνουν διπλωματική της οποίας το θέμα έχει ξαναγίνει οπουδήποτε αλλού στο κόσμο.
Φυσικά υπάρχει η περίπτωση να έχουν ασχοληθεί και άλλοι για να υλοποιήσουν το ζητούμενο μιας διπλωματικής αλλά με διαφορετική προσέγγιση.

Βέβαια από διπλωματική σε διπλωματική μπορεί να υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά επιπέδου (διπλωματική & νυχτοματική) αλλά κατά κανόνα διατηρείται ένα ελάχιστο επίπεδο.

Μιλώ από προσωπική εμπειρία στους Ηλεκτρονικούς Μηχανικούς των Χανίων και από όσα έχω ακούσει κατά καιρούς για διάφορες σχολές πληροφορικής και ηλεκτρολόγων.

----------


## kennyyy

> Συμφωνώντας μαζί σου φίλε kennyyy στα περισσότερα θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό το τελευταίο υστερόγραφό σου. ΚΑΠΟΤΕ (πριν 20 - 25 χρόνια) πήγαιναν οι εντός εισαγωγικών διάνοιες στην Silicon Valley. Σήμερα αν εξαιρέσεις το hardware engineering, οι καλοί developers δεν κοιτούν την California αλλά απορροφούνται δια μαγείας από την "τρισκατάρατη" Microsoft.


Πριν 20-25 πήγαιναν Silicon Valley. Πριν περίπου 10 πήγαιναν όντως MS όταν ήταν σε φάση ανάπτυξης. Πλέον όμως πηγαίνουν π'αλι Silicon Valley είτε για google και εταιρείες internet γενικά, είτε για startups με τρελλό funding από VC's. Ειδικά τώρα που βγήκαν τα (S)Vista τα μόνα τμήματα που δουλεύουν υπερεντατικά είναι τα bug fixes... :Smile: 
Εξάλλου η MS δεν πληρώνει καλά συγκριτικά με Valley και δεν έχει τον ενθουσιασμό που προσδίδει μια google ή ένα youtube στον *καλό* techie, οπότε και να ήθελε να πάρει τους καλύτερους θα έπρεπε να δώσει το πρώτο ($$$).

----------


## maik

Και γιατι ενας νεος στην Ελλαδα να καψει το μυαλο του, να λιωσει παντελονια, να ξενυχτησει ατελειωτα , να χαλασει τα ματια του κλπ κλπ;; Για να παει να παρει με το ζορι 1000€;;
Το κακο λοιπον κατα την γνωμη μου ξεκιναει απο τους εργοδοτες. Αν δεν δοθουν πραγματικα κινητρα, μισθοι , μπονους, πληρωμενα σεμιναρια κλπ πως θα προσελκυσουν πραγματικα τον κοσμο;; Ειναι προτιμοτερο λοιπον για καποιον να το παιζει "ξερολας" και λιγο απ'ολα γιατι ετσι και αλλιως τα ιδια με τον αλλον θα παρει. Χωρις να ζοριστει χωρις τιποτε.

----------


## kennyyy

> Και γιατι ενας νεος στην Ελλαδα να καψει το μυαλο του, να λιωσει παντελονια, να ξενυχτησει ατελειωτα , να χαλασει τα ματια του κλπ κλπ;; Για να παει να παρει με το ζορι 1000€;;
> Το κακο λοιπον κατα την γνωμη μου ξεκιναει απο τους εργοδοτες. Αν δεν δοθουν πραγματικα κινητρα, μισθοι , μπονους, πληρωμενα σεμιναρια κλπ πως θα προσελκυσουν πραγματικα τον κοσμο;; Ειναι προτιμοτερο λοιπον για καποιον να το παιζει "ξερολας" και λιγο απ'ολα γιατι ετσι και αλλιως τα ιδια με τον αλλον θα παρει. Χωρις να ζοριστει χωρις τιποτε.


Αν και φυσικά μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρνουν και οι εργοδότες (πόσοι πέρνουν κόσμο για internships με την προοπτική να τους πάρουνε αργότερα στη δουλειά?..) όπως με κάθε δουλειά, έτσι και στην Πληροφορική, δεν δουλεύεις για να πάρεις τα 3000Ε με το που θα βγεις στην αγορά, αλλά επειδή *θεωρητικά* σου αρέσει αυτό που κάνεις. Και πιστεύω ότι μεγάλο μέρος του κακού ξεκινάει απτο ότι μεγάλο ποσοστό των φοιτητών σε σχολές Πληροφορικής, ECE απλά μπήκαν γιατί ακούσανε ότι δίνουν τρελλά λεφτά..Αλλά δεν τους είπε κανείς για τα ωράρια και για το πόσο διάβασμα χρειάζεται καθημερινά για μια ζωή για να είσαι μέσα στις εξελίξεις και να μην τις βλέπεις να περνάνε δίπλα σου...
Επίσης αυτός που θα ζοριστεί, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα ανταμοιφθεί κάποια στιγμή γιατί αν μη τι άλλο, υπάρχουν και εταιρείες που θα προωθήσουν αυτόν που ουσιαστικά βγάζει τη δουλειά. Αλλιώς αυτός θα (πρέπει να ψάξει να) πάει αλλού :Smile: ..
Είναι βολικό να τα βάζουμε με την **τάνα το Κεφάλαιο κλπ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω τα πράγματα τόσο μαύρα.. :Smile:

----------


## maik

> Επίσης αυτός που θα ζοριστεί, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα ανταμοιφθεί κάποια στιγμή γιατί αν μη τι άλλο, υπάρχουν και εταιρείες που θα προωθήσουν αυτόν που ουσιαστικά βγάζει τη δουλειά. Αλλιώς αυτός θα (πρέπει να ψάξει να) πάει αλλού..
> Είναι βολικό να τα βάζουμε με την **τάνα το Κεφάλαιο κλπ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω τα πράγματα τόσο μαύρα..


Αλλο πραγμα αυτο που θελουμε να πιστευουμε και αλλο η πραγματικοτητα. Ο προγραμματισμος ειναι μια τελειως εξειδικευμενη δουλεια που πρεπει να αμοιβεται αλλα δυστυχως αυτο δεν ισχυει στην Ελλαδα. Δεν τα βαζω με το κεφαλαιο η την κακια κοινωνια αλλα με τους ασχετους που πουλησαν μια στανη και επειδη τους ειπε καποιος οτι η πληροφορικη εχει λεφτα ανοιξαν "μαγαζι" να τα κονομησουν.

----------


## anon

1. The Art of Computer Programming ειναι μια σειρά ιστορικών πλέον βιβλίων απο τον D. Knuth. Eκεί λοιπόν αναφέρεται ότι ο προγραμματισμός είναι εξίσου επιστήμη (ο προγραμματιστής θα πρέπει να ξέρει αλγορίθμους και πως να τους χρησιμοποιεί, δομές δεδομένων, κλπ κλπ, κλπ ακόμη και η SQL δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο απο βασικά πράξεις θεωρίας συνόλων (σχεσιακή άλγεβρα)), *όσο όμως και τέχνη*..... Οι περισσότεροι ξεχνούν είτε το πρώτο είτε το δεύτερο και δυστυχώς τελευταία και τα δύο. Ούτε οι πολλές ώρες, ούτε και η μακροχρόνια εμπειρία απο μόνο του, ούτε το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο απο μόνο του δημιουργούν τελικά τους άριστους προγραμματιστές. Γιαυτό και είναι και μια μορφή τέχνης όπως είπε ο Knuth, και λίγοι είναι οι καλλιτέχνες.... 

2. Oι περισσότεροι "καλλιτέχνες" ασκούν την τέχνη τους περισσότερο επειδή τους αρέσει, και λιγότερο για τα χρήματα. Χωρίς να θέλω να περιαυτολογίσω, τουλάχιστον για το επίπεδο, και εγώ παραμένω στην δουλειά που είμαι για μόνο και αποκλειστικά τον λόγο αυτό. Οσο δε για τις αμοιβές, είναι πολύ σπάνιο να βρείς κάποιον στην πληροφορική που να αμοίβετε, στην Ελλάδα, όσο πραγματικά αξίζει... Βέβαια υπάρχουν και πολλοί, μα πάρα πολλοί, καβαλλημένοι, και είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσεις πλέον την ήρα απο το στάρι.

----------


## flatrate

H μοναδικη σχολη στην ελλαδα που βγαζει ετοιμους ειναι το computer science στην κρητη. Tα πολυτεχνεία/τει αθηνων και περιχώρων έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα.

----------


## anon

Κανένα χαρτί , καμμιά σχολή, δεν κάνει κάποιον καλλιτέχνη απο μόνο του. Πρέπει να τόχεις και μέσα σου.... Αλλιώς όποιος τέλειωνε μια σχολη Καλών τεχνών, θα ήταν κορυφαίος καλλιτέχνης. Συνήθως δεν γίνεται αυτό. Ομοίως και στον προγραμματισμό...

----------


## kennyyy

> H μοναδικη σχολη στην ελλαδα που βγαζει ετοιμους ειναι το computer science στην κρητη. Tα πολυτεχνεία/τει αθηνων και περιχώρων έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα.


Ούτε κατά διάνοια δεν βγάζει έτοιμους...Και ο λόγος είναι αυτό:



> Κανένα χαρτί , καμμιά σχολή, δεν κάνει κάποιον καλλιτέχνη απο μόνο του. Πρέπει να τόχεις και μέσα σου.... Αλλιώς όποιος τέλειωνε μια σχολη Καλών τεχνών, θα ήταν κορυφαίος καλλιτέχνης. Συνήθως δεν γίνεται αυτό. Ομοίως και στον προγραμματισμό...


Και εκτός αυτού γενικά η εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα στην Πληροφορική είναι σε μαύρα μεσάνυχτα. Τώρα αν εννοείς ότι βρίσκεται στο 0.01 αντί για το 0.009 δεν ξέρω, και πάλι είναι αμελητέα και η ποσότητα και η διαφορά...
The Art of Computer Programming πάντως από τα κορυφαία κλασσικά βιβλία σε CS...Συστήνεται ανεπιφύλακτα.. :Smile:

----------


## flatrate

> Κανένα χαρτί , καμμιά σχολή, δεν κάνει κάποιον καλλιτέχνη απο μόνο του. Πρέπει να τόχεις και μέσα σου.... Αλλιώς όποιος τέλειωνε μια σχολη Καλών τεχνών, θα ήταν κορυφαίος καλλιτέχνης. Συνήθως δεν γίνεται αυτό. Ομοίως και στον προγραμματισμό...


λολ αυτο το εχω ακουσει συχνα να το λενε οσοι απετυχαν να τελειωσουν την σχολη και την καναν για αλλα πανεπιστημια εσωτερικου/εξωτερικου και γνωριζω πολλους τετειους. Οι προγραμματιστές δεν είναι ηλεκτρολόγοι/ηλεκτρονικοί δεν λειτουργούν με την ίδια λογική.

Τεσπα

----------


## kennyyy

> λολ αυτο το εχω ακουσει συχνα να το λενε οσοι απετυχαν να τελειωσουν την σχολη και την καναν για αλλα πανεπιστημια εσωτερικου/εξωτερικου και γνωριζω πολλους τετειους. Οι προγραμματιστές δεν είναι ηλεκτρολόγοι/ηλεκτρονικοί δεν λειτουργούν με την ίδια λογική.
> 
> Τεσπα


Μην μπερδεύεις τον Μηχανικό Λογισμικού/προγραμματιστή με τον κωδικάνθρωπο (aka codemonkey :Smile:  ). Νομίζω αναφέρεσαι κυρίως στον δεύτερο, στην οποία περίπτωση συμφωνώ φυσικά :Smile: !

----------


## flatrate

> Μην μπερδεύεις τον Μηχανικό Λογισμικού/προγραμματιστή με τον κωδικάνθρωπο (aka codemonkey ). Νομίζω αναφέρεσαι κυρίως στον δεύτερο, στην οποία περίπτωση συμφωνώ φυσικά!


indeed  :Smile: 




> Αλλιώς όποιος τέλειωνε μια σχολη Καλών τεχνών, θα ήταν κορυφαίος καλλιτέχνης. Συνήθως δεν γίνεται αυτό. Ομοίως και στον προγραμματισμό...


Θα ελεγα το αντιθετο ακριβως ισχυει στην συγκεκριμενη σχολη. Όσα παιδιά μπαίνουν έχουν κάνει τρελη προετοιμασία και γενικά έχουν απίστευτο ταλέντο. Συνήθως το σαράκι τρέχει στην οικογένεια.

----------


## anon

> λολ αυτο το εχω ακουσει συχνα να το λενε οσοι απετυχαν να τελειωσουν την σχολη και την καναν για αλλα πανεπιστημια εσωτερικου/εξωτερικου και γνωριζω πολλους τετειους. Οι προγραμματιστές δεν είναι ηλεκτρολόγοι/ηλεκτρονικοί δεν λειτουργούν με την ίδια λογική.
> 
> Τεσπα


Eαν το λές πχ για μένα, απλά απέτυχες. Και είμαι μαθηματικός. Και σύμφωνα με τους κορυφαιους προγραμματιστές παγκοσμίως, αυτό που χρειάζεσαι για νασαι καλός προγραμματιστής, ειναι πολύ καλό μαθηματικό υπόβαθρο.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (ξέρω ότι ο pelasgian διαφωνεί, αλλά ο κόσμος του programming κυριαρχείται απο πολύ παλαιά απο μαθηματικούς έως σήμερα, και οι κορυφαίοι προγραμματιστές του σήμερα δηλώνουν ότι είναι το απαραίτητο επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο... απο κεί και πέρα όμως ειναι και τέχνη...) Ομως με εμπειρία στον χώρο, μπορώ και να το λέω αυτό. Εξάλλου όλοι όσοι πάνε σε μια σχολή, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν μεράκι ή είναι/θα ειναι πολύ καλοί στο αντικείμενο. απλά οι περισσότεροι εκεί πέρασαν. Και το να τελειώσεις μια σχολή, δεν σε κάνει απαραίτητα γκουρού. Απλά συνεπής στα μαθήματα, και ελάχιστα καλός να είσαι, περνάς. Μην πώ ότι οι επιμελείς, και όχι απαραίτητα προικισμένοι, είναι συνήθως αυτοί που τελειώνουν πιο γρήγορα και μεγαλύτερη βαθμολογία.

Γιαυτο επιμένω στην θέση μου, και αντιθέτως όσοι νομίζουν ότι με ένα χαρτί έχουν γίνει και σούπερ γκουρού, πλανώνται πλάνην οικτρά... (οπως πχ μια γνωστή μου πριν απο κάποια χρόνια, επειδή τέλειωνε Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων, είχε την ψευδαίσθηση, και μαλιστα πολύ έντονα, ότι με το πτυχίο, την περίμεναν εταιρίες για να αναλάβει το management  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Κατέληξε γραμματέας.... )

----------


## vstratis

"The artist is nothing without the gift, but the gift is nothing without work."
    - Emile Zola (1840-1902)

νομιζω αυτο τα λεει ολα  :Smile:

----------


## anon

Συμφωνω και επαυξάνω....

----------


## mrsaccess

Οι καλλιτέχνες (μάγοι) είναι ελάχιστοι και δεν απασχολούνται σε απλές θέσεις.

Η πλειοψηφία των προγραμματιστών είναι άνθρωποι που εργάζονται σε μια απλή εταιρεία όπου τους αναθέτουν προγραμματιστικά tasks και τα φέρνουν εις πέρας. Τίποτα περισσότερο τίποτα λιγότερο. Εκεί πέρα ούτε καλλιτεχνία χρειάζεται, ούτε καν να αγαπάς τη δουλειά σου. Μονάχα να την αντιμετωπίζεις σοβαρά όπως οφείλουν όλοι οι επαγγελματίες του κόσμου ανεξαρτήτως χώρου.

Επειδή δε αυτοί αντιπροσωπεύουν το 99% του κλάδου καλό είναι να μην τους υποτιμούμε γιατί πρακτικά αυτοί είναι ο κλάδος και όχι πχ ο μάγος Richard Evans που έφτιαξε το AI του Black & White.

----------


## flatrate

> Γιαυτο επιμένω στην θέση μου, και αντιθέτως όσοι νομίζουν ότι με ένα χαρτί έχουν γίνει και σούπερ γκουρού, πλανώνται πλάνην οικτρά... (οπως πχ μια γνωστή μου πριν απο κάποια χρόνια, επειδή τέλειωνε Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων, είχε την ψευδαίσθηση, και μαλιστα πολύ έντονα, ότι με το πτυχίο, την περίμεναν εταιρίες για να αναλάβει το management    Κατέληξε γραμματέας.... )


Σε όσα είπες στην προηγουμενη παραγραφο διαφωνω, παρολαυτα με αυτό που ειπες και έκανα quote συμφωνώ απολύτως.

Το ξέρω από φίλο μου που είναι σε μεγάλη τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρία με μισθό λίγο πιο πάνω από το βασικό (850 euro) και έχει πτυχίο ασοε.

----------


## anon

Kαλλιτέχνης μπορεί ναναι και ένας janitor του kernel. Επειδή δεν έχει πάρει δημοσιότητα το όνομά του, δεν πάει να πεί ότι δεν είναι καλλιτέχνης. Και πίστεψέ με, υπάρχουν αρκετοι καλλιτέχνες, απλά τα τελευταία χρόνια γεμίσαμε περισσότεροι codemonkeys. Προσωπικά πιστεύω, ότι καλύτερα να έχω ένα - δύο καλλιτέχνες, παρα μια ντουζίνα codemonkeys.... Ειναι απλά θέμα προσωπικής μου άποψης. Δεν πιστεύω στο codemonkeying. Εαν κάποια δουλειά παραγωγής κώδικα είναι ρουτινιάρικη, τότε εξειδικευμένα εργαλεία μπορούν να κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά που μπορεί να κάνει επίσης ρουτινιάρικα και τυποποιημένα ένας codemonkey. απλά η αποψή μου...

----------


## mrsaccess

Το πρόβλημα anon είναι πως ο πραγματικός καλλιτέχνης -και με το δίκιο του- όταν του πεις «για φτιάξε ένα προγραμματάκι για να κάνει το τάδε batch για το λογιστήριο της εταιρείας» θα σηκωθεί να φύγει.  :Smile:

----------


## Douche

Αυτό που δεν έχετε θίξει καν είναι για τους ανθρώπους που αξιολογούν το υπάρχον δυναμικό το οποίο πλάκα πλάκα επειδή και αυτό το προσέλαβαν με τη λογική (ποιός θα ζητήσει τα λιγότερα) είναι συνήθως κάτι πιτσιρίκες/πιτσιρίκοι που δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4 και έχουν λόγο στην εξέλιξη του καθενός μας. Σίγουρα σας έχει τύχει να πάτε σε συνέντευξη και να ανακαλύψετε ότι:

1. Δεν έχουν κάνει καν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν το βιογραφικό τους. Μιλάτε και εκείνοι ανατρέχουν τις σελίδες μπρος πίσω πανικόβλητοι ρωτώντας συνεχώς "που;" "πότε;" α ναι;"
2. Δεν έχουν ιδέα απο πληροφορική και τηλεπικοινωνίες. 
3. Έχουν καβαλημένο καλάμι και όλοι μιλούν την ίδια ξύλινη γλώσσα. π.χ. προχθές που ήμουν στα γραφεία ΤΟΡ ΙΤ εταιρείας και βγήκαν δυο κοριτσάκια να μου λένε με ένα ύφος πολλών καρατίων ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ψάχνει άτομα που να είναι hifh flyers και να μπορούν να ενστερνιστούν την "Φιλοσοφία" τους ούτως ώστε όλοι μαζί να πάνε ακόμα πιο ψηλά. Μη με ρωτήσετε τι σκεφτόμουν εγώ εκείνη την ώρα.

Tαπεινή μου άποψη είναι ότι οι HR Μanagers πρέπει να είναι πάνω απο 40 ώστε να έχουνε αποκομίσει αρκετή εμπειρία και απο τον εργασιακό τομέα αλλά και απο την ίδια την καθημερινότητα ούτως ώστε να είναι σε θέση να αξιολογήσουν την προσωπικότητα του καθενός μας και να ξέρουν τελικά αν είναι μπροστά στον άνθρωπο που ψάχνουν ή όχι. Και τελικά κακό δεν θα κάνει σε κάνένα τους να μάθουν και λιγάκι το αντικείμενο τους.Φίλος προγραμματιστής πήγε σε εταιρία και εκεί που περίμενε να μιλήσει για programming τελικά τον ρώτησαν αν ξέρει να φτιάχνεi web sites  και αν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι πωλήσεις!!!!

Τώρα για τους μισθούς πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν καλοί μισθοί στην Ελλάδα. Όποιος θέλει να βγάλει λεφτά και να ασχοληθεί και με κάτι της προκοπής μάλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξει προς τα έξω που και εκεί περνάνε την δική τους κρίση οι οικονομίες αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι στο δικό μας χάλι.

----------


## maik

> Αυτό που δεν έχετε θίξει καν είναι για τους ανθρώπους που αξιολογούν το υπάρχον δυναμικό το οποίο πλάκα πλάκα επειδή και αυτό το προσέλαβαν με τη λογική (ποιός θα ζητήσει τα λιγότερα) είναι συνήθως κάτι πιτσιρίκες/πιτσιρίκοι που δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4 και έχουν λόγο στην εξέλιξη του καθενός μας. Σίγουρα σας έχει τύχει να πάτε σε συνέντευξη και να ανακαλύψετε ότι:
> 
> 1. Δεν έχουν κάνει καν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν το βιογραφικό τους. Μιλάτε και εκείνοι ανατρέχουν τις σελίδες μπρος πίσω πανικόβλητοι ρωτώντας συνεχώς "που;" "πότε;" α ναι;"
> 2. Δεν έχουν ιδέα απο πληροφορική και τηλεπικοινωνίες. 
> 3. Έχουν καβαλημένο καλάμι και όλοι μιλούν την ίδια ξύλινη γλώσσα. π.χ. προχθές που ήμουν στα γραφεία ΤΟΡ ΙΤ εταιρείας και βγήκαν δυο κοριτσάκια να μου λένε με ένα ύφος πολλών καρατίων ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ψάχνει άτομα που να είναι hifh flyers και να μπορούν να ενστερνιστούν την "Φιλοσοφία" τους ούτως ώστε όλοι μαζί να πάνε ακόμα πιο ψηλά. Μη με ρωτήσετε τι σκεφτόμουν εγώ εκείνη την ώρα.
> 
> Tαπεινή μου άποψη είναι ότι οι HR Μanagers πρέπει να είναι πάνω απο 40 ώστε να έχουνε αποκομίσει αρκετή εμπειρία και απο τον εργασιακό τομέα αλλά και απο την ίδια την καθημερινότητα ούτως ώστε να είναι σε θέση να αξιολογήσουν την προσωπικότητα του καθενός μας και να ξέρουν τελικά αν είναι μπροστά στον άνθρωπο που ψάχνουν ή όχι. Και τελικά κακό δεν θα κάνει σε κάνένα τους να μάθουν και λιγάκι το αντικείμενο τους.Φίλος προγραμματιστής πήγε σε εταιρία και εκεί που περίμενε να μιλήσει για programming τελικά τον ρώτησαν αν ξέρει να φτιάχνεi web sites  και αν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι πωλήσεις!!!!
> 
> Τώρα για τους μισθούς πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν καλοί μισθοί στην Ελλάδα. Όποιος θέλει να βγάλει λεφτά και να ασχοληθεί και με κάτι της προκοπής μάλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξει προς τα έξω που και εκεί περνάνε την δική τους κρίση οι οικονομίες αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι στο δικό μας χάλι.


 :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:  

Ολη η Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα σε τρεις παραγραφους

----------


## anon

Νομίζω ότι μια επανάληψη των επεισοδίων του Ζαχαρία ΔενΤοΦτιάχνω θα μας επαναφέρει στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα  :Laughing:

----------


## devnull

Είναι ωραίο να λέμε ότι ο προγραμματισμός είναι θέμα τέχνης.

Όμως το να κατασκευάσεις ένα πρόγραμμα, για να το κατασκευάσεις σωστά και αποδοτικά θα πρέπει πρώτα να είναι θέμα τεχνικής. Αυτό που θέλω να πω, είναι ότι ένα πρόγραμμα και ένα σύστημα για να δουλέψει και να αποδόσει θα πρέπει να μην χρειάζεται να βασιστεί σε "τέχνη" ή "εμπνεύσεις", οι οποίες μπορεί να διατίθενται ή όχι, μπορεί να έρθουν ή να μην έρθουν. Αν υπάρχουν, τότε το τελικό προϊόν μπορεί να απογειωθεί, αλλά πάνω από όλα πρέπει να μπορεί να εγγυηθεί μια ποιότητα και μια προσέγγιση τέτοια που να παράγεται από μια γνωστική και σχεδιαστική διαδικασία.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κατασκευάζεις ένα πρόγραμμα real-time που πρέπει να κάνει μια επεξεργασία ας υποθέσουμε σε x msec, αν επιλέξεις έναν λάθος αλγόριθμο ή λειτουργήσεις με την λογική λανθασμένων προδιαγραφών τότε ίσως ένας "αρτίστας" προγραμματιστής να σώσει την ημέρα, αλλά από την άλλη είναι πιθανότερο να μην τα καταφέρει. Από την άλλη, αν δημιουργήσεις ένα σωστό σχεδιασμό, τότε λογικά ένας μέσος προγραμματιστής θα σου δώσει αυτό που θέλεις. Ένα βιρτουόζος ίσως το απογειώσει. Με την ίδια λογική βέβαια και ένας άχρηστος μπορεί να σου το καταστρέψει. Αλλά πιθανοτικά και ρεαλιστικά το σύστημα σου θα δουλέψει μάλλον.

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε από το μοντέλο του προγραμματιστή που τα κάνει όλα. Ο προγραμματιστής θα πρέπει σε ένα σωστό έργο, να έχει τετριμμένο έργο να επιτελέσει. Το όλο θέμα ανάγεται σε software engineering.

Το ανάλογο στην όλη φάση είναι με τους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς και τους κτίστες για μια οικοδομή. Ο μηχανικός αναλαμβάνει την σχεδίαση και χτίστης ακολουθεί τις οδηγίες. Δεν θα επιλέξει το πώς θα χτιστεί το σπίτι ο χτίστης αλλά ο μηχανικός.

----------


## vstratis

μην μπερδευετε την καλλιτεχνια οπως ειναι η ζωγραφικη με την 'τεχνη' στον προγραμματισμο.
Εχουν καποια κοινα στοιχεια αλλα και πολλα διαφορετικα. 
Η φραση που εδωσα σημαινει το πολυ απλο: Ταλεντο μπορει να ειναι απαραιτητο για τη δουλεια(προγραμματισμος) αλλα χωρις μοχθο δεν καταφερνεις τπτ....
Ταλεντο δεν ειναι να σου ερχεται ενας κωδικας κατακουτελα και να τον γραφεις. Ταλεντο ειναι να βρισκεις τις πιο απλες και ευκολες μεθοδους για εναν κωδικα. Ταλεντο ειναι να γραφεις ομορφο κωδικα χωρις να βαριεσαι (με σχολια κλπ). Ταλεντο ειναι να εχεις εμπνευσεις σε προβληματα που καποιος θα ψαξει μονο ετοιμες λυσεις. Ταλεντο ειναι να παιρνεις ετοιμες λυσεις και να μπορεις να τις 'διαβασεις' και να τις αλλαξεις ωστε να τις χρησιμοποιησεις οπως σε βολευουν. Ταλεντο ειναι να ξερεις τι θα πετυχει σε μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο σαν εμπορικο προιον (προγραμμα) ...κλπ κλπ
Γενικα το 'ταλεντο' εχει πολλες μορφες και ειναι κατι που δεν διδασκεται, αλλα καλλιεργειται και διευρυνεται. Η πληροφορικη λογω της φυσης της ειναι μεταξυ χομπυ(αγαπης), τεχνης(εμπνευσεις, προσωπικος τροπος 'εκφρασης' κλπ), 'επιστημων'(μαθηματικα και οτι στηριζεται σαυτα [ΑΙ, γλωσσες κλπ]) και πρακτικης(εμπορικο προιον κλπ)

Το οτι στη δουλεια μπορει να ασχολεισαι με καποιο μικρο μερος ενος κωδικα ή με κατι πολυ 'περιορισμενο' ωστε να μη χρειαζεται ταλεντο. Αλλα δε μιλαμε για την εργασια αλλα για την επιστημη και για τους προγραμματιστες . Και φυσικα γιαυτους που ηθελαν να γινουν προγραμματιστες, οχι απο σποντα....

----------


## kennyyy

> Αυτό που δεν έχετε θίξει καν είναι για τους ανθρώπους που αξιολογούν το υπάρχον δυναμικό το οποίο πλάκα πλάκα επειδή και αυτό το προσέλαβαν με τη λογική (ποιός θα ζητήσει τα λιγότερα) είναι συνήθως κάτι πιτσιρίκες/πιτσιρίκοι που δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4 και έχουν λόγο στην εξέλιξη του καθενός μας. Σίγουρα σας έχει τύχει να πάτε σε συνέντευξη και να ανακαλύψετε ότι:
> 
> 1. Δεν έχουν κάνει καν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν το βιογραφικό τους. Μιλάτε και εκείνοι ανατρέχουν τις σελίδες μπρος πίσω πανικόβλητοι ρωτώντας συνεχώς "που;" "πότε;" α ναι;"
> 2. Δεν έχουν ιδέα απο πληροφορική και τηλεπικοινωνίες. 
> 3. Έχουν καβαλημένο καλάμι και όλοι μιλούν την ίδια ξύλινη γλώσσα. π.χ. προχθές που ήμουν στα γραφεία ΤΟΡ ΙΤ εταιρείας και βγήκαν δυο κοριτσάκια να μου λένε με ένα ύφος πολλών καρατίων ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ψάχνει άτομα που να είναι hifh flyers και να μπορούν να ενστερνιστούν την "Φιλοσοφία" τους ούτως ώστε όλοι μαζί να πάνε ακόμα πιο ψηλά. Μη με ρωτήσετε τι σκεφτόμουν εγώ εκείνη την ώρα.
> 
> Tαπεινή μου άποψη είναι ότι οι HR Μanagers πρέπει να είναι πάνω απο 40 ώστε να έχουνε αποκομίσει αρκετή εμπειρία και απο τον εργασιακό τομέα αλλά και απο την ίδια την καθημερινότητα ούτως ώστε να είναι σε θέση να αξιολογήσουν την προσωπικότητα του καθενός μας και να ξέρουν τελικά αν είναι μπροστά στον άνθρωπο που ψάχνουν ή όχι. Και τελικά κακό δεν θα κάνει σε κάνένα τους να μάθουν και λιγάκι το αντικείμενο τους.Φίλος προγραμματιστής πήγε σε εταιρία και εκεί που περίμενε να μιλήσει για programming τελικά τον ρώτησαν αν ξέρει να φτιάχνεi web sites και αν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι πωλήσεις!!!!
> 
> Τώρα για τους μισθούς πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν καλοί μισθοί στην Ελλάδα. Όποιος θέλει να βγάλει λεφτά και να ασχοληθεί και με κάτι της προκοπής μάλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξει προς τα έξω που και εκεί περνάνε την δική τους κρίση οι οικονομίες αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι στο δικό μας χάλι.


Αυτό συμβαίνει παντού, αν και δεν ξέρω τον βαθμό.."θέλουμε smart people" και σου κάνουν συνέντευξη της πλάκας ή τελος πάντων καταλαβαίνεις ότι μιλάς στον εργαζόμενο εκεί για την δουλειά του καλύτερα από αυτόν που δουλεύει 12 ώρες τη μέρα στο αντικείμενο...
Οι HR managers ή οι Hiring Managers? Για τους hiring managers συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει ναναι μεγάλοι (ειδικά αν δεν έχουν negotiators) αλλά η HR σε tech company οφείλει ναναι μικρή και εμφανίσιμη για ευνόητους λόγους...H HR εξάλλου δεν πρόκειται να σε κρίνει τεχνικά (αυτό έλειπε..) αλλά μόνο στο behavioral part.

----------


## asikamin

> Φίλος προγραμματιστής πήγε σε εταιρία και εκεί που περίμενε να μιλήσει για programming τελικά τον ρώτησαν αν ξέρει να φτιάχνεi web sites  και αν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι πωλήσεις!!!!



Αυτή ,δυστυχώς, είναι η "ταμπακέρα" κυρίες & κύριοι!

Όλοι θέλουν να πουλήσουν και όχι να παράγουν ή να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες.
Τι κι'αν δεν έχεις την υποδομή και το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό να φτιάξεις και να υποστηρίξεις ένα προϊόν , αρκεί να το πουλήσεις και μετά έχει ο Θεός!

----------


## anon

@devnull θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις. Εν έτει 1989 και δουλεύοντας σε μια μικρή εταιρία software, προέκυψε ένα θέμα. Σορτάρισμα σε ένα μεγάλο αριθμό δεδομένων. Λοιποί προγραμματιστές, με χρόνια εμπειρία, δούλεψαν με τις έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες (what else???), και συγκεκριμένα quick sort. Η γλώσσα ήταν C. Ο χρόνος ήταν αρκετός. Ξαναέφτιαξαν την ρουτίνα σε assembly!!!!! Είχε μια βελτίωση της τάξεως του 10% αλλά και πάλι όχι ικανοποιητικο. Μελέτησα το πρόβλημα σε profiler, είδα ότι βασικά δεν ήταν πρόβλημα του αλγόριθμου αλλά της υλοποίησης, μιας και μετακινούσαν πολλά δεδομένα (επαναδιάταξη). Εγραψα τον αλγόριθμο σε απλή C, ούτε assembly oύτε τίποτα, απλά με pointers και αντί να επαναδιατάσω τα δεδομένα επαναδιάτασα τους pointers... Ο χρόνος έγινε το 1/20 και χωρίς assembly. Υπόψη ότι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν πιο έμπειροι, απο πλευράς ετών προυπηρεσίας, και επίσης πτυχιούχοι (εαν μιλάμε για θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο)... Δεν ξέρω εαν το παράδειγμά μου σου λέει κάτι... Αυτο που απεκόμισα στα τόσα χρονια εμπειρίας, είναι ότι χρειάζεται και ταλέντο (αυτό που λέω να τόχεις μέσα σου), χρειάζεται και εμπειρία, διαρκής αναζήτηση και αφοσίωση, και καλό υπόβαθρο.. (σε λίγο θα μιλάω για το ζεν και την τέχνη συντήρησης της μοτοσυκλέτας  :Laughing:  ). Aυτό όσον αφορά το για ναναι κάποιος καλός. Και αυτό ξεκίνησες απο το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι απλά κάποιο χαρτί ή απλά κάποια χρόνια εμπειρίας/προυπηρεσίας απο μόνας τους τεκμηριώνουν/καταξιώνουν κάποιον ως πολύ καλό.

Βέβαια απο την άλλη, δεν υπάρχει άμεση σχέση των χρημάτων που βγάζει κάποιος και του πόσο καλός είναι στην δουλειά του (εκτός ίσως της ιατρικής και της νομικής  :Laughing:  ). Η πλειονότητα των πληροφορικαρίων, δεν είναι πάμπλουτοι, απο τον προγραμματισμό. Ακόμα και ο Bill gates δεν έγινε πλούσιος ως προγραμματιστής, αλλα ως επιχειρηματίας. Δυστυχώς στην χώρα μας τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα.

----------


## devnull

> @devnull θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις. Εν έτει 1989 και δουλεύοντας σε μια μικρή εταιρία software, προέκυψε ένα θέμα. Σορτάρισμα σε ένα μεγάλο αριθμό δεδομένων. Λοιποί προγραμματιστές, με χρόνια εμπειρία, δούλεψαν με τις έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες (what else???), και συγκεκριμένα quick sort. Η γλώσσα ήταν C. Ο χρόνος ήταν αρκετός. Ξαναέφτιαξαν την ρουτίνα σε assembly!!!!! Είχε μια βελτίωση της τάξεως του 10% αλλά και πάλι όχι ικανοποιητικο. Μελέτησα το πρόβλημα σε profiler, είδα ότι βασικά δεν ήταν πρόβλημα του αλγόριθμου αλλά της υλοποίησης, μιας και μετακινούσαν πολλά δεδομένα (επαναδιάταξη). Εγραψα τον αλγόριθμο σε απλή C, ούτε assembly oύτε τίποτα, απλά με pointers και αντί να επαναδιατάσω τα δεδομένα επαναδιάτασα τους pointers... Ο χρόνος έγινε το 1/20 και χωρίς assembly.


Νομίζω ότι το παράδειγμα που παραθέτεις μάλλον ενισχύει το δικό μου επιχείρημα.  :Smile: 

Αυτό που εφάρμοσες εσύ, δεν είναι ταλέντο ή τέχνη (μην παρερμηνεύσεις αυτό το σχόλιο, δεν πάω να υποτιμήσω αυτό που έκανες, ίσα ίσα!)... είναι απλή λογική και εφαρμογή απλών κανόνων ανάπτυξης λογισμικού. Αντίθετα η τεχνική που εφάρμοσαν οι συνάδελφοι σου μου θυμίζει κάπως brute force!  :Smile: 

Γενικότερα μιλώντας και χρησιμοποιώντας το παράδειγμα σου ως αφετηρία καθώς και το υπόλοιπο σχόλιο σου με το οποίο συμφωνώ απόλυτα, νομίζω ότι πολύς κόσμος που ασχολείται με την συγγραφή κώδικα, ασχολείται μονόπλευρα με το θέμα, ενώ απαιτείται μια αρκετά ευρύτερη οπτική. Τόσο σε θέματα θεωρητικά όσο και σε πρακτικά. Για παράδειγμα, αν θες να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα σορταρίσματος δεδομένων, ανάλογα με το τι θες να πετύχεις, το τι έχεις διαθέσιμο, ποιο είναι το περιβάλλον ανάπτυξης σου, ποιο είναι το σύστημα για το οποίο κάνεις ανάπτυξη κτλ ίσως χρειάζεται να οδηγηθείς σε διαφορετικές λύσεις. Και για να μπορείς να οδηγηθείς σε αυτές τις λύσεις, χρειάζεται ευρύτερη κατανόηση του προβλήματος και του περιβάλλοντος του, άρα και γενικότερες γνώσεις και ευρύτητα σκέψης.

Στην ίδια βάση, το να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα συνήθως το 90% είναι στο conceptual επίπεδο. Αν μπορείς να έχεις μια ευρεία προοπτική και κατανόηση του θέματος, των εργαλείων και των συστημάτων σου, συνήθως θα μπορείς να καταλήξεις σε λύσεις που θα απαιτούν αισθητά μικρότερο χρόνο τόσο στο development όσο και στο debugging.

Η brute-force λύση των συναδέλφων σου καταδεικνύει αυτό ακριβώς το πρόβλημα.

Πέρα από την εμπειρία του καθενός μας, υπάρχουν και στοιχεία και στατιστικές που υποδεικνύουν αυτό ακριβώς το πρόβλημα ως τον νούμερο ένα παράγοντα για την αποτυχία ή έστω την καθυστέρηση των περισσότερων έργων λογισμικού.  

Ένα χαρτί από ένα πανεπιστήμιο πρακτικά δεν λέει τίποτα. Όλα καταλήγουν στον καθένα ξεχωριστά. Από την άλλη, ένα πρόγραμμα σπουδών, ανάλογα με τον προσανατολισμό και την εφαρμογή του, μπορεί να δώσει διαφορετικές βάσεις και προοπτικές σε αυτόν που το παρακολουθεί.

Για παράδειγμα, είναι διαφορετικό να διδάσκεις κάποιον μόνο πώς να προγραμματίζει σε μια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού και διαφορετικό να διδάσκεις κάποιον αρχές προγραμματισμού, δομές δεδομένων, αλγορίθμους, πολυπλοκότητες, αρχιτεκτονική υπολογιστών, δίκτυα, λειτουργικά συστήματα - αλλά και γραμμική άλγεβρα, προσεγγίσεις, θεωρία υπολογισμού κτλ. Το αν αυτός ο κάποιος θα διαλέξει να κρατήσει κάτι από αυτά ή το αν κάποιος έχει την δυνατότητα να μπορεί να συνδυάσει αυτά τα πράγματα στο μυαλό του και να τα εφαρμόσει στην πράξη, είναι ένα θέμα. Τουλάχιστον του δίνεις την δυνατότητα να το κάνει και του μαθαίνεις ότι ο προγραμματισμός δεν είναι μια μηχανιστική διαδικασία και είναι κάτι που ξεκινάει πολύ πριν ανοίξεις έναν editor και αρχίσεις να γράφεις int main.....  :Smile: 


Για το θέμα της πληρωμής, δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω. Μια θέση προγραμματιστή, με την έννοια της συγγραφής απλά κώδικα, δεν νομίζω ότι ποτέ θα δώσει πάρα πολλά. Και αυτό γιατί αν παραμείνεις εκεί, είσαι κάτι εύκολα αναλώσιμο, όσο καλός και να είσαι. Αν μπορείς όμως να συνδυάσεις πράγματα, όπως αυτά που ανέφερα παραπάνω, τότε μπορείς να αποδειχθείς πολύ πιο χρήσιμος και άρα ο οποιοσδήποτε εργοδότης να είναι διατεθιμένος να πληρώσει είτε για να σε προσλάβει είτε για να σε κρατήσει.

Αυτά βέβαια, δεν ανήκουν και πολύ στην σφαίρα της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας.  :Smile: 

Δυστυχώς, στο εξωτερικό οι εταιρείες είναι διατεθιμένες να επενδύσουν στο εργατικό δυναμικό τους. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα. 

Για παράδειγμα, στην Αμερική, εταιρείες είναι διατεθιμένες να πληρώσουν σημαντικά λεφτά σε φοιτητές κατά τις καλοκαιρινές περιόδους για να δουλέψουν για αυτές με την λογική να μπορέσουν στην συνέχεια να βρουν μελλοντικούς προγραμματιστές/μηχανικούς στους οποίους θα μπορούν να βασιστούν. Σε φίλο μου, η IBM έδινε για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες $6000 το μήνα, με την προοπτική να δει τι αξίζει για το μέλλον. Εδώ οι εταιρείες έχουν ληστρική σχέση με τους φοιτητές/αποφοίτους. Φτηνά εργατικά χέρια. Για αυτό, άλλο το μέγεθος των πραγμάτων που υλοποιούνται έξω και άλλο το web development που κάνουμε εδώ....

----------


## anon

Nομίζω ότι και οι δύο συμφωνούμε διαφωνόντας. Για μένα τέχνη δεν είναι μόνο εαν είσαι ο Μιχαήλ Αγγελος ή ο Μότσαρτ. Το γράψιμο κώδικα είναι μια μορφή τέχνης, γιατί ναι μέν ίσως κάποιοι μπορεί να πετύχουν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά το να το κάνεις με στυλ, γραμμένο με κομψό τρόπο (που σημαίνει ευκολοκατανόητο, επεκτάσιμο κώδικα), μικρό και γρήγορο, για μένα είναι μια τέχνη. Οπως επίσης το να χρησιμοποιείς σωστες τεχνικές (όταν χρησιμοποιούσα scss το 1989 και τους εξηγούσα γιατί είναι ένα σημαντικό εργαλείο, με κοιτούσαν σαν κινέζο. Σήμερα σχεδόν 20 χρόνια μετά, οι περισσότερες εταιρίες λογισμικού στην ελλάδα συνεχίζουν να μην χρησιμοποιούν source control systems). 

Η διαφορά στον καλό "τεχνίτη" με τον codemonkey ειναι αυτή. Ο καλός ψάχνει να βρεί αν όχι την καλύτερη, μια πολύ καλή λύση. Ο codemonkey απλά βαράει πλήκτρα, σχεδόν στα τυφλά, με μια ισοπεδωμένη λογική. 

Η έλλειψη θεωρητικού υπόβαθρου είναι επίσης κακό πράγμα, γιατί έτσι όσο ταλέντο και νάχει κάποιος, δεν πρόκειται να ανακαλυψει την quicksort, ούτε τα γραφήματα (εννοώ την μορφή δεδομένων και οχι τα charts ) και την τοπολογική διάταξη (που παρεπιμπτόντως για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν χρησιμοποιείται σε πάρα πολλά σημεία). Εχω δεί και σε σεμινάρια, υποτίθεται high end  προγραμματιστές, απο μεγάλες εταιρίες (πχ κινητής), και η γνώμη που απεκόμισα ήταν άστα να πάνε. 

Δυστυχώς η εμπειρία μου, απο πολλούς προγραμματιστές σε διάφορες εταιίες , καταδεικνύει ότι κυριαρχεί η brute force τακτική που αναφέρεις. Επίσης η εμπειρία μου δείχνει, έλλειψη ή τουλάχιστον μην χρήση των κανόνων του Software Engineering. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά τις αποδοχές, όπως έχω πεί και παλαιότερα, για όσους βρίσκονται σε σχέση μισθωτής υπηρεσίας, πλην ορισμένων εξαιρέσεων, ειναι πενιχρές. Βέβαια αυτο ειναι ένα γενικό ελληνικό φαινόμενο. Σημαντικά περισσότερα χρήματα, κατα κανόνα, βγάζουν οι άνθρωποι των πωλήσεων (σε όλους τους κλάδους), γιατί πολύ απλά, αυτοί φαίρνουν τα λεφτά.

----------


## Douche

[Οι HR managers ή οι Hiring Managers? Για τους hiring managers συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει ναναι μεγάλοι (ειδικά αν δεν έχουν negotiators) αλλά η HR σε tech company οφείλει ναναι μικρή και εμφανίσιμη για ευνόητους λόγους...H HR εξάλλου δεν πρόκειται να σε κρίνει τεχνικά (αυτό έλειπε..) αλλά μόνο στο behavioral part.[/QUOTE]

Λοιπόν κάνεις λάθος και θα σου εξηγήσω αμέσως γιατί. Οι ΗR Managers όπως και κάθε άνθρωπος που δουλεύει σε μια εταιρεία δεν οφείλει να είναι εμφανίσιμος αλλά ευπαρουσίαστος. Δεν αξιολογούμε τον υποψήφιο ανάλογα με το πόσο σφιχτά καπούλια έχει και κατά πόσο το βλέμμα του είναι πολλά υποσχόμενο αλλά τελικά αν είναι σε θέση να κάνουν τη δουλειά ή όχι. Οι Human Resources Managers είτε είναι σε HITech  ή όχι εταιρία παίζουν τον ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ρόλο για το τελικά αν θα σε δει ο Hiring Manager  ή όχι. Αυτοί κάνουν screening τα βιογραφικά, επιλέγουν ποιούς θα φωνάξουν πρώτα να δουν οι ίδιοι και μετά ποιούς θα περάσουν στους διευθυντές που προσλαμβάνουν. Τεχνικά δεν θα σε κρίνει αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει και να καταλαβαίνει τι ξέρεις και τι δεν ξέρεις. Εδώ όλα επιτρέπονται. Στο εξωτερικό που έχω δουλέψει αρκετά και σε καλές εταιρείες αλλά σε Recruitment εταιρία σε πληροφορώ ότι οι HR managers έχουν και ηλικία και πείρα και γνώση και κόβουν τον πωπό τους να είναι αντικειμενικοί ούτως ώστε να βάλουν όσο καλύτερο κόσμο μπορούν μέσα στην εταιρία γιατί από αυτό κρίνεται η ανανέωση του συμβολαίου τους και τα  bonus τους. Μπορώ να σου δείξω ένα κάρο παραδείγματα και εδώ και έξω και συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το κακό ξεκινάει από αυτούς τους ανίδεους που δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και τό μόνο που κάνουν είναι να καβαλάνε ένα καλάμι και να εκτοξεύονται στον Άρη.

----------


## kennyyy

> Λοιπόν κάνεις λάθος και θα σου εξηγήσω αμέσως γιατί. Οι ΗR Managers όπως και κάθε άνθρωπος που δουλεύει σε μια εταιρεία δεν οφείλει να είναι εμφανίσιμος αλλά ευπαρουσίαστος. Δεν αξιολογούμε τον υποψήφιο ανάλογα με το πόσο σφιχτά καπούλια έχει και κατά πόσο το βλέμμα του είναι πολλά υποσχόμενο αλλά τελικά αν είναι σε θέση να κάνουν τη δουλειά ή όχι. Οι Human Resources Managers είτε είναι σε HITech  ή όχι εταιρία παίζουν τον ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ρόλο για το τελικά αν θα σε δει ο Hiring Manager  ή όχι. Αυτοί κάνουν screening τα βιογραφικά, επιλέγουν ποιούς θα φωνάξουν πρώτα να δουν οι ίδιοι και μετά ποιούς θα περάσουν στους διευθυντές που προσλαμβάνουν. Τεχνικά δεν θα σε κρίνει αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει και να καταλαβαίνει τι ξέρεις και τι δεν ξέρεις. Εδώ όλα επιτρέπονται. Στο εξωτερικό που έχω δουλέψει αρκετά και σε καλές εταιρείες αλλά σε Recruitment εταιρία σε πληροφορώ ότι οι HR managers έχουν και ηλικία και πείρα και γνώση και κόβουν τον πωπό τους να είναι αντικειμενικοί ούτως ώστε να βάλουν όσο καλύτερο κόσμο μπορούν μέσα στην εταιρία γιατί από αυτό κρίνεται η ανανέωση του συμβολαίου τους και τα  bonus τους. Μπορώ να σου δείξω ένα κάρο παραδείγματα και εδώ και έξω και συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το κακό ξεκινάει από αυτούς τους ανίδεους που δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και τό μόνο που κάνουν είναι να καβαλάνε ένα καλάμι και να εκτοξεύονται στον Άρη.


Ναι καλά το εμφανίσιμος ίσως ναταν υπερβολή ή δικιά μου ευχή! Ευπαρουσίαστος ταιριάζει καλύτερα όντως..
Γενικά οι Human Resources Managers πάντως έχουν και άλλες δουλειές εκτός απτο να προσλαμβάνουν κόσμο και εκεί κολλάει το εμφανίσιμη ως ευπαρουσίαστη. 
Για τους HR Managers, η εμπειρία μου είναι εντελώς διαφορετική..Μπορεί να κάνουν κάποιο τυπικό screening και να σε πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο να σε ρωτήσουν behavioral αλλά γενικά (και πάντα μόνο για tech εταιρείες, δεν είμαι γυρολόγος να ξέρω τι γίνεται σε business π.χ.) δεν θα ρωτήσουν τίποτα technical και θα σε περάσουν 99% σε techies να δούνε αυτοί και το βιογραφικό και να σου μιλήσουν technical.
Γενικά δεν το παίρνω αυτό ως παγκόσμιο κανόνα πάντως θα μου έκανε εντύπωση αν μου έλεγες ότι αυτά που λες ισχύουν για την Αγγλία π.χ...
Αντικειμενικοί είναι ούτως ή άλλως όλοι τους, αφού όπως είπες δουλεύουν με bonus κυρίως..
Για να μην αναφέρω εταιρείες στις οποίες το βιογραφικό πάει κατευθείαν σε techies και το HR δεν έχει και πολύ μεγάλο λόγο! :Smile:  :Smile: 
Εντέλει, απόλα παίζουνε στην αγορά εργασίας αλλά σίγουρα όποιος και να καβαλήσει το καλάμι είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα!!!

----------


## anon

Δεν υπάρχει ένας κανόνας. Αυτό που περιγράφει ο kennyyy ειναι σε πολύ πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες, πολυεθνικές, με πολυπληθή τμήματα Μηχ/σης και αυτό σπανίζει στην Ελλάδα. Ακόμα και μεσαίου μεγέθους εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα, που μπορεί και ναναι στο Χρηματιστήριο, ειναι κατα κανονα οικογενειακές. Κουμάντο κάνει το αφεντικό / η οικογένεια του αφεντικού. Ετσι έχουμε πολύ συχνές περιπτώσεις προσλήψεων απο "συστημένους"... Η΄απο τους συμβούλους του αφεντικού  (εταιρία συμβούλων ή φίλοι επιχειρηματίες κλπ), οι οποίοι δεν λειτουργούν πάντα αξιοκρατικά (πρώτα απο όλα θέλουν να βάλουν πόδι στα δεδομένα της εταιρίας, για ευνόητους λόγους). Σε πιο μικρές εταιρίες την αξιολόγηση την κάνει το ίδιο το αφεντικό ή κάποιος φίλος / συνεργάτης του αφεντικού με περισσότερες ίσως γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο (αυτό παίζεται, οι περισσότεροι που έχουν μάθει ένα word και διαβάζουν RAM, νομίζουν ότι είναι σουπερ γκουρού)...

----------


## NeK

> (αυτό παίζεται, οι περισσότεροι που έχουν μάθει ένα word και διαβάζουν RAM, νομίζουν ότι είναι σουπερ γκουρού)...


*Δεν είναι;; 
<< ααα πολιτισμικό σόκ >> 

*Πέρα από την πλάκα, έχεις δίκιο είναι πολλοί έτσι. Εγώ βέβαια εκνευρίζομαι ακόμα περισσότερο με τις αγγελίες που ζητάνε άτομα που να κατέχουν ένα σωρό γλώσσες που μόνο και μόνο που μερικές τις βάζουν πλάι πλάι στην αγγελία αποδεικνύει περίτρανα ότι δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους στο τι ζητάνε π.χ. C/C++, ASP και Word.  :Thumb down:

----------


## anon

Ρε Νεκτ, την Τούλα ψάχνουν γιαυτό μπαίνουν τέτοιες αγγελίες  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## gatoulas

Αν δε ξέρουν Winzip Server δεν προσλαμβάνονται  :ROFL:

----------


## anon

Πραγματική αγγελία σήμερα στο skywalker 

Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ μας XXXXXXXXX, που εδρεύει στην Αθήνα, αναζητεί Linux Administrator (JBOSS, REDHUT, Oracle), επιθυμητή η γνώση του PBX asterisk. Βιογραφικά στο e-mail: XXXXXXXr, τηλ: XXXXXXXX. Υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας XXXXXXXXXXXX.

Καλά το REDHUT ας πούμε ότι ειναι απλά ένα ορθογραφικό... Ποιός στο θεό, θα μπορεί ναναι και java expert (Jboss EJB server), και Οracle DBA (μήπως θέλουν και OCP?), φυσικά και Linux sysadmin (εδώ χρειαζεται και RHCE?), και το κερασάκι και SIP Asterisk server expert ?????? (ακομη και εγώ, τα πιάνω όλα πλην του Jboss. Υποκλίνομαι σε αυτόν που τα πιάνει όλα τα παραπάνω... Να υποθέσω ότι φυσικά θα πρέπει να δίνουν και 4Κ+ για όλα αυτα;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  )

Λίγο παρακάτω ζητάνε HTML,SQL, UML & Flash!!! Aυτά είναι τα προεραιτικά. Το κυρίως μενού απαιτεί Java/JSP. Και φυσικά χρειαζόμαστε και HTML (φτιάχνουμε σελίδες) και flash (φτιάχνουμε χλιδάτες σελίδες) και UML (φτιάχνουμε σελίδες με Unified Modeling Language, oυάοουυυυυυ) και φυσικά και SQL (φτιάχνουμε τις σούπερ ουάουυυυυ χλιδάτες και δυναμικές σελίδες....) Παρεπιμπτόντως ξεχάσανε να βάλουν και AJAX. Ειναι πολύ της μοδός τελευταία.... Οχι αυτό που κάνει τα τζάμια αόρατα! Αλλά αυτό που κάνει τις σελίδες σούπερ ορατές.... 

Λίγο πιο κάτω διαβάζουμε: Προσόντα: πτυχίο ΑΕΙ - ΤΕΙ, αποδεδειγμένη 2ετή εμπειρία ανάπτυξης λογισμικού με τεχνολογίες Java (J2EE), 1 έτος σε J2ME. Απαραίτητη εμπειρία: JSP, PHP, Linux, Apache, Jboss, MySQL. Καλή γνώση Αγγλικών.  Και ρωτώ: με δύο χρόνια εμπειρίας τα παραπάνω????? Απαραίτητη εμπειρία σε όλα τα παραπάνω????? Καλά ξέρει το άτομο για τι πράγματα μιλάει;;;; Η' μήπως εννοεί πχ Apache & PHP το να μπορεί να στήσει το XAMPP και να μπορεί να φτιάξει μια σελίδα Hello world???

----------


## agmarios

Ευκαιρία λοιπόν να μπω κι εγώ στη κουβέντα.

Για να γίνεις καλός προγραμματιστής (εγώ θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου μετριότατο αλλά με όραμα να γίνω καλός)  πρέπει να έχεις:
1. Μαθηματικό και συγκεκριμένα αλγοριθμικό τρόπο σκέψης. Να μπορείς να αναλύσεις το ριμάδι το πρόβλημα και να παράγεις τη λύση του. Όπως λέει κι ένας δάσκαλος:"*Ο αλγόριθμος πρέπει να περιέχει την απόδειξη της ορθότητάς του*" και "*Γράφω καλό κώδικα γιατί διαβάζω τις αποδείξεις των θεωρημάτων*"
2. Ευρύτητα σκέψης που θα τον βοηθήσει στην μοντελοποίηση του προβλήματος.
3. "Κατευθυνόμενη φαντασία" (δική μου ορολογία) αφού θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει τη φαντασία του σε συγκεκριμένο έργο. Αν θέλετε να κάνετε συγκρίσεις η σωστή δεν είναι με τον ζωγράφο που έχει ένα άδειο καμβά μπροστά του αλλά με το γραφίστα που θα φτιάξει την αφίσα για ένα συγκριμένο προϊόν ή γεγονός.
4. "Να γράφει όμορφο κώδικα" σημαίνει ότι ο κώδικάς του θα είναι επεκτάσιμος, ευανάγνωστος, γενικός ώστε να χρησιμοποιείται κι αλλού, περιεκτικός.

Οι περισσότερες εταιρίες δεν κρίνουν σκόπιμο να πληρώνουν άτομα με τα παραπάνω γιατί τα projects τους είναι "τετριμμένα" και δεν χρειάζονται τέτοιες αρετές. 

υγ. Επειδή τελείωσα το τμήμα που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι σε μαθαίνει να μαθαίνεις. Τις χιλιάδες γραμμές κώδικα σε C τις ξεχνάς, την εμπειρία όμως της ανάπτυξης των projects την κουβαλάς μια ζωή.
Θα μου μείνει αξέχαστη εμπειρία ο κώδικας (έτη φωτός μπροστά από τον δικό μου ) 2 συμφοιτητών μου, ο ένας πήγε στο Berkley και ο άλλος στο Princeston

----------


## NeK

> Και ρωτώ: με δύο χρόνια εμπειρίας τα παραπάνω????? Απαραίτητη εμπειρία σε όλα τα παραπάνω????? Καλά ξέρει το άτομο για τι πράγματα μιλάει;;;; Η' μήπως εννοεί πχ Apache & PHP το να μπορεί να στήσει το XAMPP και να μπορεί να φτιάξει μια σελίδα Hello world???


Ακριβώς σε αυτές τις αγγελίες αναφέρθηκα και στο τέλος ξέρεις τι θα ζητάνε στην ουσία; Έναν sys admin να στήσει έναν apache, να σχεδιάσει κανα intranet της πλάκας, αρκεί να το έχει σχεδιάσει σε UML πριν. :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Καλά τους κάνουν και τους δουλεύουν όσοι πάνε λοιπόν, αφού το ζητάει ο οργανισμός τους... :ROFL:

----------


## Douche

[Γενικά οι Human Resources Managers πάντως έχουν και άλλες δουλειές εκτός απτο να προσλαμβάνουν κόσμο και εκεί κολλάει το εμφανίσιμη ως ευπαρουσίαστη. 

Η δουλειά που έχουν είναι αυτή που σου ανέφερα. Να αξιοποιήσουν όσο καλύτερα μπορούν το υπάρχον δυναμικό σε συνεργασία με τα διευθυντικά στελέχη και να τους βοηθήσουν να βρουνε τους κατάλληλους υποψήφιους στο μέλλον. Επίσης πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γνωρίζουν το εργασιακό δίκαιο (γι αυτό άλλωστε βλέπεις ότι πολλοί σπουδάζουν Human Resources & Law).

Για τους HR Managers, η εμπειρία μου είναι εντελώς διαφορετική..Μπορεί να κάνουν κάποιο τυπικό screening και να σε πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο να σε ρωτήσουν behavioral αλλά γενικά (και πάντα μόνο για tech εταιρείες, δεν είμαι γυρολόγος να ξέρω τι γίνεται σε business π.χ.) 

Ούτε εγώ είμαι γυρολόγος, απλά μέσα από την πάροδο του χρόνου όλοι μας αποκομίζουμε εμπειρία και αυτό συμβαίνει και με μένα. Για τα υπόλοιπα σου έχω απαντήσει πιο πάνω.

δεν θα ρωτήσουν τίποτα technical και θα σε περάσουν 99% σε techies να δούνε αυτοί και το βιογραφικό και να σου μιλήσουν technical.΄

Όταν η εταιρία αποφασίσει να τεστάρει τεχνικά τους υποψήφιους υπάρχουν ανάλογα ερωτηματολόγια τα οποία είτε τα συμπληρώνεις κατά την 1η συνάντηση με το HR είτε απαντάς προφορικά και αυτοί ξέρουν ήδη αν τα έχεις πει σωστά. Αλλά το θέμα μας δεν είναι αυτό  και καλό είναι να μην ξεφύγουμε από αυτό που έθεσα εξ'αρχής. Είναι πολύ απλό αυτό που είπα. Οι εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα θέλοντας να μειώσουν όσο μπορούν τα κόστη γιατί οι περισσότερες από αυτές είναι ζημιογόνες έχουνε κάνει περικοπή μισθών. Έτσι τις δουλειές πια τις παίρνει αυτός που ζητάει τα λιγότερα και όχι κατ' ανάγκην αυτός που μπορεί να την κάνει καλύτερα από όλους. Έτσι και στα HR αντί να συναντήσεις ανθρώπους που έχουνε την αναγκαία εμπειρία για ΄τη θέση βλέπεις κοριτσάκια που άντε να έχουνε δουλέψει 1-2 χρόνια στη ζωή τους και από αυτές εξαρτώμαστε όλοι. Αυτό είπα.

Γενικά δεν το παίρνω αυτό ως παγκόσμιο κανόνα πάντως θα μου έκανε εντύπωση αν μου έλεγες ότι αυτά που λες ισχύουν για την Αγγλία π.χ...

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις. Αυτά που σου είπα ισχύουν σε Αγγλία, Ιρλανδία, Γαλλία, Βέλγιο.

Αντικειμενικοί είναι ούτως ή άλλως όλοι τους, αφού όπως είπες δουλεύουν με bonus κυρίως..

Έξω δουλεύουν με bonus, εδώ είνια με ένα βασικό μισθό και πάπαλα. Άσε τι γίνεται έξω, εδώ δες τι γίνεται. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι έξω δουλεύουν συνεπέστερα και σοβαρότερα. Σε αυτό συμβάλλουν όλοι.

----------


## Douche

> Πέρα από την πλάκα, έχεις δίκιο είναι πολλοί έτσι. Εγώ βέβαια εκνευρίζομαι ακόμα περισσότερο με τις αγγελίες που ζητάνε άτομα που να κατέχουν ένα σωρό γλώσσες που μόνο και μόνο που μερικές τις βάζουν πλάι πλάι στην αγγελία αποδεικνύει περίτρανα ότι δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους στο τι ζητάνε π.χ. C/C++, ASP και Word.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο με τις αγγελίες, Αν πάτε στο skywalker ή στο kariera  θα δείτε μια γνωστότατη τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία που ζητάει Telemarketing Agents και θα δωθεί προτεραιότητα σε απόφοιτους Πολυτεχνείου!!!!! 

Έλεος ρε παιδια!!!! Θα κόψει κάποιος το λαιμό του ν αμπει στο Πολυτεχνείο, θα καταφέρει να βγει και θα πάει να κάνει την τηλεφωνήτρια;;;;;;;

----------


## yiapap

Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον τη συζήτηση και θέλω να προσθέσω άλλο ένα σημείο που μέχρι στιγμής κανείς δεν έχει θίξει.
Συζητήσατε το πόσο έτοιμος "επαγγελματικά" είναι ένας απόφοιτος πανεπιστημίου ή σχολής, αλλά δεν συζητήσατε για το πόσο έτοιμος είναι αντίστοιχα στο εξωτερικό. Η δική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι όσο έτοιμος είναι ο απόφοιτος του Ηρακλείου, το ίδιο (ίσως και λιγότερο) έτοιμος είναι ο απόφοιτος του (οποιουδήποτε) Imperial!
Η βασική διαφορά είναι ότι στο εξωτερικό επειδή υπάρχουν (πιο) σοβαρές εταιρείες δεν βλέπουν την πρόσληψη ώς κάτι το στιγμιαίο που θα πρέπει να δώσει επιστροφή των χρημάτων στην εταιρεία αλλά ως κάτι το μεσοπρόθεσμό για να μην πω μακροπρόθεσμο, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για Επιστήμονες πληροφορικής και όχι codemonkeys που λέει και ο φίλος μου ο anon.
Έτσι αυτές οι εταιρείες, ΜΕΤΑ την πρόσληψη, φροντίζουν ώστε οι νέοι τους υπάλληλοι να επιμορφωθούν και να μπούν στη διαδικασία παραγωγής λογισμικού σταδιακά. Δεν τους προσλαμβάνουν Δευτέρα και Τρίτη τους έχουν να γράφουν κώδικα.

Πάνω σε αυτό έχω μια ερώτηση για τον SSB ή για οποιονδήποτε έχει ασχοληθεί με πρόσληψη προσωπικού: Σε αυτούς που ψάχνατε για C/C++ ή για οτιδήποτε, πόσες φορές κάνατε πρόσληψη με γνώμονα το παραπάνω; Δηλαδή έχοντας στο μυαλό σας ότι προσλαμβάνετε κάποιον νέο Πληροφορικάριο ώστε να αποδώσει στην εταιρεία μετά από ΧΧ μήνες;
ΠΟΤΕ, άντε σπάνια! 

Και αυτό γιατί Imho, στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρές εταιρείες πληροφορικής (το λέω με λόγου γνώση). Υπάρχουν μόνο αρπατζήδικες εταιρείες που παίρνουν σήμερα έναν δημόσιο διαγωνισμό, ή ένα ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα με καθυστέρηση Ν (Ν->oo) μηνών το οποίο πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί σε μη ρεαλιστικό χρόνο και να δώσει ένα παραδοτέο που 9 στις 10 περιπτώσεις δεν θα περάσει ποιοτικό έλεγχο, απλά θα παραληφθεί.

Συνεπώς μια ελληνική εταιρεία δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια να κάνει προγραμματισμό πόρων (ανθρώπινων/οικονομικών) με ορίζοντα ούτε καν πολλών μηνών. Μια αλλαγή κυβέρνησης (να μην πω υπουργού, γενικού γραμματέα, βύσματος) είναι αρκετή για να ανατρέψει τα σχέδιά της. Και άρα δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια ούτε να προσλαμβάνει σωστά, ούτε να αμοίβει σωστά, ούτε να κρατάει το σωστό πλήθος και τη σωστή σύνθεση των εργαζομένων.

Με λίγα λόγια δε φταίνε οι καλλιτέχνες, οι σχολές τους, οι εταιρείες ή το κράτος. Φταίνε ΟΛΑ τα παραπάνω και ο συνδυασμός τους είναι αυτό που αντικατοπτρίζεται στην αγορά πληροφορικής που είναι (με διαφορά) η πιο απαράδεκτη αγορά της Ελλάδας.

----------


## gatoulas

Να ξαναπώ ότι η πληροφορική χαλάει εκ των έσω η θα γίνω γραφικός;  :Thinking:

----------


## anon

Kαι αυτό που λέει ο gatoulas και ο yiapap. Να συμπληρώσω μόνο, ότι και στον αμιγώς ιδιωτικό τομέα, δηλαδή εταιρίες λογισμικού που δεν ασχολούνται (τουλάχιστον αποκλειστικά) με κοινοτικά/δημόσια έργα, ισχύουν εν ολίγοις επίσης τα παραπάνω. Χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρω ότι σε σεμινάρια Oracle που είχα πάει, ρώτησα απο περιέργεια ποιές εταιρίες τα παρακολουθούν (sql, pl/sql, dba fundamentals I & II, backup & recovery, performance & tuning). Λοιπόν στην SQL βασικά ήταν Vodafone, Telestet, Cosmote και κάποιες λίγες ιδιωτικές εταιρίες , όχι παραγωγής λογισμικού!!! Σπάνια εταιρίας λογισμικού πήγανε σε σεμινάρια στην Οracle (και μιλάμε πχ για ελληνικά ERP). Και εαν στην εισαγωγή στην SQL ήταν 20 άτομα, στα dba I&II, τα άτομα πέσαν σε λιγότερο απο 10 (βασικά απο τμήματα μηχ/σης δημοσίων οργανισμών και πολυεθνικών), στο δε backup & recover είμασταν 5, και στο performance & tuning μόνο 3!!! Εγώ και δυο απο Intrakom!!! Και το ίδιο μοτίβο επαναλαμβάνεται απο ότι μου είπαν οι εισηγητές εκεί... Αυτό δείχνει μια εικόνα...

----------


## yiapap

> Να συμπληρώσω μόνο, ότι και στον αμιγώς ιδιωτικό τομέα, δηλαδή εταιρίες λογισμικού που δεν ασχολούνται (τουλάχιστον αποκλειστικά) με κοινοτικά/δημόσια έργα, ισχύουν εν ολίγοις επίσης τα παραπάνω.


Όταν το 90-95% του συνολικού προϋπολογισμού των έργων πληροφορικής/νέω τεχνολογιών είναι δημόσια έργα/προμήθειες ή ευρωπαϊκά, όπως καταλαβαίνεις τέτοιες εταιρείες όπως λες... απλά δεν υπάρχουν. Ή και να υπάρχουν κατ' εξαίρεση πάλι έχουν έμμεση εξάρτηση από αυτά τα έργα π.χ. γιατί οι άλλες εταιρείες ασχολούνται όλες με τα του δημοσίου. Θυμίζω τι έγινε το 2004 με την καθυστέρηση της ΓτΠ (εεε sorry ΚτΠ) και την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης.

@gatoulas
Χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω την επίπτωση των web designers / developers / PhD in Flash Development / πωλητές / consultants / pizza deliveries δε νομίζω ότι την βασική ευθύνη την "οι των έσω". Αεριτζήδες, αρπακολατζήδες και τα γνωστά υπάρχουν σε όλους τους χώρους.

----------


## gatoulas

Σωστά, απλά δες το χώρο της πληροφορικής, ή αν θέλεις τους επιχειρηματίες της πληροφορικής και τη σχέση τους με το αντικείμενο και θα δείς τι εννοώ εκ των έσω.

----------


## yiapap

> Σωστά, απλά δες το χώρο της πληροφορικής, ή αν θέλεις τους επιχειρηματίες της πληροφορικής και τη σχέση τους με το αντικείμενο και θα δείς τι εννοώ εκ των έσω.


A, ok νόμιζα ότι τα έριχνες μόνο στους εργαζόμενους στο χώρο. Αν βάλεις ΚΑΙ τους εργοδότες τότε σαφώς και έχεις ένα τεράστιο μέρος της ευθύνης!

----------


## gatoulas

> A, ok νόμιζα ότι τα έριχνες μόνο στους εργαζόμενους στο χώρο. Αν βάλεις ΚΑΙ τους εργοδότες τότε σαφώς και *έχεις* ένα τεράστιο μέρος της ευθύνης!


Ε μή με εξομοιώνεις με το κεφάλαιο. Ένας απλός μα.. εεεε εργαζόμενος είμαι  :Embarassed: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## lazar

> Πραγματική αγγελία σήμερα στο skywalker 
> 
> Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ μας XXXXXXXXX, που εδρεύει στην Αθήνα, αναζητεί Linux Administrator (JBOSS, REDHUT, Oracle), επιθυμητή η γνώση του PBX asterisk. Βιογραφικά στο e-mail: XXXXXXXr, τηλ: XXXXXXXX. Υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας XXXXXXXXXXXX.
> 
> Καλά το REDHUT ας πούμε ότι ειναι απλά ένα ορθογραφικό... Ποιός στο θεό, θα μπορεί ναναι και java expert (Jboss EJB server), και Οracle DBA (μήπως θέλουν και OCP?), φυσικά και Linux sysadmin (εδώ χρειαζεται και RHCE?), και το κερασάκι και SIP Asterisk server expert ?????? (ακομη και εγώ, τα πιάνω όλα πλην του Jboss. Υποκλίνομαι σε αυτόν που τα πιάνει όλα τα παραπάνω... Να υποθέσω ότι φυσικά θα πρέπει να δίνουν και 4Κ+ για όλα αυτα;    )
> 
> Λίγο παρακάτω ζητάνε HTML,SQL, UML & Flash!!! Aυτά είναι τα προεραιτικά. Το κυρίως μενού απαιτεί Java/JSP. Και φυσικά χρειαζόμαστε και HTML (φτιάχνουμε σελίδες) και flash (φτιάχνουμε χλιδάτες σελίδες) και UML (φτιάχνουμε σελίδες με Unified Modeling Language, oυάοουυυυυυ) και φυσικά και SQL (φτιάχνουμε τις σούπερ ουάουυυυυ χλιδάτες και δυναμικές σελίδες....) Παρεπιμπτόντως ξεχάσανε να βάλουν και AJAX. Ειναι πολύ της μοδός τελευταία.... Οχι αυτό που κάνει τα τζάμια αόρατα! Αλλά αυτό που κάνει τις σελίδες σούπερ ορατές.... 
> 
> Λίγο πιο κάτω διαβάζουμε: Προσόντα: πτυχίο ΑΕΙ - ΤΕΙ, αποδεδειγμένη 2ετή εμπειρία ανάπτυξης λογισμικού με τεχνολογίες Java (J2EE), 1 έτος σε J2ME. Απαραίτητη εμπειρία: JSP, PHP, Linux, Apache, Jboss, MySQL. Καλή γνώση Αγγλικών.  Και ρωτώ: με δύο χρόνια εμπειρίας τα παραπάνω????? Απαραίτητη εμπειρία σε όλα τα παραπάνω????? Καλά ξέρει το άτομο για τι πράγματα μιλάει;;;; Η' μήπως εννοεί πχ Apache & PHP το να μπορεί να στήσει το XAMPP και να μπορεί να φτιάξει μια σελίδα Hello world???


Σαν να ψάχνουν μπαλαντέρ... που θα τα κανει ολα. Μοιαζει να μην ξερουν τι ζητούν πάντως, θελω να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να δουλεψει καποιος με ολα τα παραπάνω ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## devnull

Γενικά νομίζω  ότι αυτές οι αγγελίες ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των πραγμάτων που λέμε : ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα.....

----------


## Douche

Το τέλειο μου συνέβη μερικές ημέρες πριν. Δεν έχει νόημα να σας πω το όνομα της εταιρείας αλλά ειναι υποτίθεται αν όχι η 1η εταιρεία, σίγουρα η 2η στον κόσμο σε IT (hardware). Με φωνάζουν λοιπόν για συνέντευξη. Το βιογραφικό μου ειναι 18 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία ΜΟΝΟ σε εταιρείες τεχνολογίας, τηλεπικοινωνιών και internet. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!!!! Βγαίνει λοιπόν μια πιτσιρίκα όχι πάνω από 25 με ύφος πολλών καρδιναλίων και μου κάνει την ερώτηση που σκότωσε. "ξέρετε κα Τάδε, εμείς ψάχνουμε κόσμο που να ξέρει τουλάχιστον word, εσείς ξέρετε;"

ΟΚ, το καταλαβαίνω ότι οι περισσότερες πολυεθνικές θεωρούν την ελληνική αγορά πεθαμένη και ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να γίνει καμμία σοβαρή επένδυση σε έμψυχο δυναμικό και σοβαρή εκπαίδευση και απλά θέλουν να έχουν ένα point of presence ακόμα. Γι αυτόν τον λόγο προσλαμβάνουν ουσιαστικά ανθρώπους χωρίς εμπειρία, με μικρούς μισθούς γιατί κόβουν από παντού αλλά ρε γμτ δεν γίνεται τουλάχιστον να μην είναι τόσο μπάζα στα HR τους; Αυτά τα ufo αποφασίζουν στην τελική ποιος θα δουλέψει και ποιός όχι.

Αυτά τα ολίγα. Καλές διακοπές σε όσους ξεκινούν εδώ κοντά  :Smile: 


Ελένη

----------


## yiapap

> Το τέλειο μου συνέβη μερικές ημέρες πριν. Δεν έχει νόημα να σας πω το όνομα της εταιρείας αλλά ειναι υποτίθεται αν όχι η 1η εταιρεία, σίγουρα η 2η στον κόσμο σε IT (hardware). Με φωνάζουν λοιπόν για συνέντευξη. Το βιογραφικό μου ειναι 18 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία ΜΟΝΟ σε εταιρείες τεχνολογίας, τηλεπικοινωνιών και internet. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!!!! Βγαίνει λοιπόν μια πιτσιρίκα όχι πάνω από 25 με ύφος πολλών καρδιναλίων και μου κάνει την ερώτηση που σκότωσε. "ξέρετε κα Τάδε, εμείς ψάχνουμε κόσμο που να ξέρει τουλάχιστον word, εσείς ξέρετε;"
> 
> ΟΚ, το καταλαβαίνω ότι οι περισσότερες πολυεθνικές θεωρούν την ελληνική αγορά πεθαμένη και ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να γίνει καμμία σοβαρή επένδυση σε έμψυχο δυναμικό και σοβαρή εκπαίδευση και απλά θέλουν να έχουν ένα point of presence ακόμα. Γι αυτόν τον λόγο προσλαμβάνουν ουσιαστικά ανθρώπους χωρίς εμπειρία, με μικρούς μισθούς γιατί κόβουν από παντού αλλά ρε γμτ δεν γίνεται τουλάχιστον να μην είναι τόσο μπάζα στα HR τους; Αυτά τα ufo αποφασίζουν στην τελική ποιος θα δουλέψει και ποιός όχι.
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα. Καλές διακοπές σε όσους ξεκινούν εδώ κοντά 
> 
> 
> Ελένη


Δυστυχώς; για κάποιο ιδιαίτερα μυστήριο λόγο οι μεγάλες πολυεθνικές στην Ελλάδα δουλεύουν περίπου ως παραμάγαζα λιανικής με ελάχιστα άτομα που έχουν έστω και την στοιχειώδη τεχνολογική κατάρτιση. Και αυτοί που την έχουν είναι συνήθως τόσο χωμένοι και αγχωμένοι που σπάνια θα έρθεις σε επαφή μαζί τους!

Κι εμένα όταν το πρωτοσυνάντησα μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση. Μπροστά τους μέχρι και ο ΟΤΕ είναι εταιρεία με εξαιρετικά ειδικευμένο προσωπικό (και δεν το λέω συχνά αυτό!   :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## vikhr

Εφόσον ξέρεις Word θα έπρεπε να σε προσλάβουν  :ROFL: 

Σοβαρά τώρα, τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι. Αναφέρεσαι στην εξαίρεση και όχι στον κανόνα.

Παρόλα αυτά, είναι αλήθεια ότι αρκετές εταιρείες (και αναφέρομαι σε προσωπική εμπειρία) αποφεύγουν να προσλάβουν ιδιαίτερα έμπειρους υπαλλήλους, οι οποίοι έχουν και τις ανάλογες οικονομικές απαιτήσεις.

Σε αυτό, θα πρέπει να προστεθεί και ο φόβος ορισμένων που κάνουν τις συνεντεύξεις, οι οποίοι δεν θέλουν ανταγωνισμό στο χώρο εργασίας για ευνόητους λόγους. Εκεί είναι που θα έπρεπε κανονικά να αναλάβει το HR, που στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ πίσω ακόμα.

----------


## yiapap

> Σοβαρά τώρα, τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι. Αναφέρεσαι στην εξαίρεση και όχι στον κανόνα.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά, είναι αλήθεια ότι αρκετές εταιρείες (και αναφέρομαι σε προσωπική εμπειρία) αποφεύγουν να προσλάβουν ιδιαίτερα έμπειρους υπαλλήλους, οι οποίοι έχουν και τις ανάλογες οικονομικές απαιτήσεις.


Mια πολυεθνική εταιρεία ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ να έχει ιδιαίτερα έμπειρους υπαλλήλους ΜΕ τις ανάλογες απολαβές. Αυτό γίνεται σε όλες τις ημιαναπτυγμένες χώρες (όπως η Ελλάδα) όπου οι μισθοί σε αυτές τις εταιρείες είναι σημαντικά υψηλότεροι.

Όμως στην Ελλάδα ΕΤΣΙ είναι τα πράγματα όπως τα λέει η φίλη μας που (δυστυχώς) αναφέρθηκε στον κανόνα, όχι στην εξαίρεση. Όπως ξαναείπα τα εδώ μαγαζιά των πολυεθνικών θεωρούν ότι ο ρόλος τους στην αγορά περιορίζεται στις πωλήσεις και στο να έχουν αρκετούς κατσαβιδάκηδες-τεχνικούς.

----------


## 21century

Αλλα και ασχετους ή ημιμαθείς πολλές φορές. Στις εταιρείες ξερετε οτι εκτός απο τα σπαθί σου τις περισσοτερες φορες μετραει η γνωριμια.

----------


## vasper

> Αλλα και ασχετους ή ημιμαθείς πολλές φορές. Στις εταιρείες ξερετε οτι εκτός απο τα σπαθί σου τις περισσοτερες φορες μετραει η γνωριμια.


Αν δεν κάνεις για την δουλειά.. γνωριμίες ή όχι, σε ιδιωτική εταιρία δεν κάθεσαι... Εκτός και αν προσληφθεί και άλλος για να κάνει την δουλειά σου...!!!

----------


## maik

> Αν δεν κάνεις για την δουλειά.. γνωριμίες ή όχι, σε ιδιωτική εταιρία δεν κάθεσαι... Εκτός και αν προσληφθεί και άλλος για να κάνει την δουλειά σου...!!!


Εξαρταται τι μεγεθος εταιριας εννοουμε. Στις μικρες συνηθως παιζουν ρολο τα "πλουσια προσοντα".
Στις μεγαλες παιζει η γνωριμια μιας και "αφεντικο" δεν υπαρχει ουσιατικα.

----------


## vasper

> Εξαρτάται τι μέγεθος εταιρίας εννοούμε. Στις μικρές συνήθως παίζουν ρόλο τα "πλούσια προσόντα".
> Στις μεγάλες παίζει η γνωριμία μιας και "αφεντικό" δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικά.


Το θέμα είναι ότι σε μια μικρή εταιρία ποιο εύκολα προσλαμβάνεται κάποιος λόγω γνωριμιών, αλλά δεν μένει αν δεν κάνει για την δουλειά. Στις μεγάλες εταιρίες, συνήθως αυτός που δεν κάνει για την δουλειά θα φύγει μόνος του λόγω πίεσης, ή θα φύγει μαζί με τον "γνωστό" του. 

Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια που οι περισσότερες εταιρίες είναι μικρού ή μεσαίου μεγέθους, δεν είναι πρόβλημα οι γνωριμίες. Αντιθέτως βοηθούν στην ανάπτυξη. Αν π.χ. δεν ήξερα εγώ 2-3 ανθρώπους με πολύ καλές γνώσεις πληροφορικής, στην εταιρία μου ακόμα θα ψάχναμε. Και μεγαλώσαμε πολύ γρηγορότερα με αυτές τις γνωριμίες από ότι χωρίς. Αυτό βοηθάει και άλλους. Και φυσικά εγώ δεν είμαι χαζός να φέρω άχρηστους γιατί είναι γνωστοί... (γιατί έχω και γνωστούς που ήθελαν δουλειά αλλά ήξερα ότι δεν θα ήταν χρήσιμοι, οπότε δεν ... "βοήθησα").

Από κει και πέρα, όσοι ψάχνουν για δουλειά σε αυτόν τον τομέα, καλό είναι να έχουν να δείξουν και κάτι πέραν του... πτυχίου. Στην δουλειά δεν έρχεσαι για να μάθεις όπως πολλοί λανθασμένα προσπαθούν να διδάξουν. Αυτά που θα μάθεις θα είναι τα εξτρά... όχι τα βασικά. Αν μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό, ο μισθός ανεβαίνει γρήγορα.

----------


## waste

θα συμφωνίσω με τον MAik49 πως στις μεγάλες εταιρίες υπάρχει αντίστοιχη γραφειοκρατία με του δημοσίου και ουσιαστικα αντίστοιχες θέσεις/τρύπες για τα αγαπημενα παιδια και τους γνωστους. Και δυσκολα φευγεις εαν δεν το θελεις, γιατι οπως παντα την πιεση θα τη δεχθουν οι αλλοι που θα κανουν τη δουλειά σου κι όχι εσύ που σε συμπαθούν οι σωστοί άνθρωποι στη σωστή θέση. 

Η ιστορία περί αξιοκρατίας στον ιδιωτικο τομέα είναι μια μεγάλη παρλαπίπα, αλλωστε στον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν δουλεύουν ανθρωποι που ζουν σε κάποια άλλη κοινωνία


ΥΓ για να το πιασω και λίγο ανάποδα καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί μπορεί να θέλεις να κρατήσεις έναν υπάλληλο με προσόντα και απόδοση 5 που συνεννοείσαι καλά σε σχέση με κάποιον με απόδοση και προσόντα 7 που δεν συνεννοείται

----------


## 21century

Τελικα θα αλλαξει κατι σε αυτη την χωρα η θα λεμε καθε τοσο τα ιδια?

----------


## vasper

θα αλλάξει όταν οι Έλληνες σταματήσουν να θεωρούν αγορά εργασίας το Δημόσιο τεμπελχανίο και οι απαιτήσεις είναι ανάλογες των προσφερόμενων. Η μοιρολατρία δεν βοηθάει..

----------


## anon

> θα αλλάξει όταν οι Έλληνες σταματήσουν να θεωρούν αγορά εργασίας το Δημόσιο τεμπελχανίο και οι απαιτήσεις είναι ανάλογες των προσφερόμενων. Η μοιρολατρία δεν βοηθάει..


Συγνώμη ρε vasper αλλά δεν το κατάλαβα:
1. Θα αλλάξει αν οι έλληνες πάψουν να περιμένουν να διοριστούν στο Δημόσιο για να τεμπελιάζουν;
2. Θα αλλάξει εαν οι έλληνες που δουλεύουν στο Δημόσιο, πάψουν ναναι τεμπέλιδες;
3. Θα αλλάξει εαν οι υπόλοιποι ελληνες πάψουν να πιστεύουν ότι οι ΔΥ είναι τεμπέλιδες;

Για το 2 νομίζω ότι ειναι αστείο. Με τους περισσότερους υπαλλήλους του Δημοσίου ναναι στους δημοσιουπαλληλικούς θώκους για περισσότερο απο 10 χρόνια, είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο να περιμένουμε να αλλάξουν. You can't teach old dog new tricks. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά εαν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο πιέσεις να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα, θαχεις τις κινητοποιήσεις της ΑΔΕΔΥ μπροστά σου (εννοώ την οποιαδήποτε Κυβέρνηση).

Οπότε με βάση το προηγούμενο, απαντιέται αυτομάτως και το 3. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιστέψουμε ποτέ ότι οι ΔΥ ειναι εργατικοί. Γιατί δεν είναι. Μπορεί ναναι το 10% αυτών. Το υπόλοιπο 90% τα ξύνει....

Και πάμε στο 1. Φυσικό δεν είναι; Εαν ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τα ξύνεις όλη μέρα (συγνώμη για την έκφρασή μου), και να παίρνεις τα ίδια και περισσότερα απο τον ιδιωτικο τομέα, και συν τοις άλλοις, κανείς να μην μπορεί να σε πειράξει (σε αντίθεση με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα), το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε είναι ότι πρέπει νασαι και πολύ μ@μ@κ@ς να μην θέλεις να γίνεις και συ ΔΥ και να ενισχύσεις το δημόσιο τεμπελχανείο.

Και με δεδομένο ότι το δημόσιο τεμπελχανείο αποτελεί τουλάχιστον το 50% και παραπάνω του εργασιακού δυναμικού της χώρας, δεν ειναι τυχαίο ότι οι μισοί δουλεύουν για να συντηρούν τους άλλους μισούς...

----------


## flatrate

Δεν παρακολουθω το thread και δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναναφερθει αλλα οπως και ναχει.



Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Ο Θεός λοιπόν αφού έπλασε τους ανθρώπους, τους έδωσε εθνικότητες και σε κάθε κράτος,
απεφάσισε να δώσει από δύο αρετές!!
Στους Γερμανούς π.χ. να είναι ψηλοί-ξανθοί και φιλόμουσοι..
Κάποια στιγμή εφτασε στους Έλληνες!!
Τους έδωσε τρείς αρετές...
Έξυπνοι!
Τίμιοι
και να δουλεύουν στο δημόσιο!
Το μαθαίνει ο αρχάγγελος ,πάει τρέχοντας στον ύψιστο και του λέει.
Αυτό που έκανες Παντογνώστη ΔΕΝ ειναι δίκαιο,στους Έλληνες έδωσες τρείς αρετές!!
Έχεις δίκιο ,μα τώρα δεν μπορώ να το πάρω πίσω.....Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι ...
να τους πω, πως μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο δύο εξ'αυτών!!!Δηλαδή..???
Αν κάποιος θέλει να είναι τίμιος και στο δημόσιο ,δεν θα είναι έξυπνος!!!
Αν κάποιος θέλει να είναι έξυπνος και στο δημόσιο, δεν θα είναι τίμιος!!!
Αν κάποιος Θέλει να είναι έξυπνος και τίμιος,αποκλείεται να είναι στο δημόσιο!!!

----------


## vasper

> Συγνώμη ρε vasper αλλά δεν το κατάλαβα:
> 1. Θα αλλάξει αν οι έλληνες πάψουν να περιμένουν να διοριστούν στο Δημόσιο για να τεμπελιάζουν;
> 2. Θα αλλάξει εαν οι έλληνες που δουλεύουν στο Δημόσιο, πάψουν ναναι τεμπέλιδες;
> 3. Θα αλλάξει εαν οι υπόλοιποι ελληνες πάψουν να πιστεύουν ότι οι ΔΥ είναι τεμπέλιδες;


Μπα... πολύ μακρυά το πήγες. Εγώ λέω αρχικά να πάψουν να θεωρούν αγορά εργασίας το Δημόσιο οι ΜΗ διορισμένοι. Οι νέοι δηλαδή. Εγώ ακόμα θυμάμαι την δεκαετία του 80 που στο σχολείο οι δάσκαλοι και οι καθηγητές ευαγγελίζονταν την εργασία στο δημόσιο ως... την σωτηρία. Όταν έλεγα όμως ότι σε 10 χρόνια θα παρακαλάνε για αυξήσεις και δεν θα τους δίνουν... οι δάσκαλοι γελούσαν, γιατί τι ήξερε ο 13άχρονος από... σοσιαλιστικό μοντέλο οικονομίας...




> Και πάμε στο 1. Φυσικό δεν είναι; Εαν ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τα ξύνεις όλη μέρα (συγνώμη για την έκφρασή μου), και να παίρνεις τα ίδια και περισσότερα απο τον ιδιωτικο τομέα, και συν τοις άλλοις, κανείς να μην μπορεί να σε πειράξει (σε αντίθεση με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα), το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε είναι ότι πρέπει νασαι και πολύ μ@μ@κ@ς να μην θέλεις να γίνεις και συ ΔΥ και να ενισχύσεις το δημόσιο τεμπελχανείο.


είμαι.. είμαι..!!!!  :Whistle:  :ROFL:  (μπα, απλά δεν μπορώ να κάθομαι... και να μην κάνω κάτι... μου την δίνει...)




> Και με δεδομένο ότι το δημόσιο τεμπελχανείο αποτελεί τουλάχιστον το 50% και παραπάνω του εργασιακού δυναμικού της χώρας, δεν ειναι τυχαίο ότι οι μισοί δουλεύουν για να συντηρούν τους άλλους μισούς...


Υπερβάλλεις!! Ακόμα και εγώ λέω για 30% του εργατικού δυναμικού...

----------


## flatrate

Κοιτάξτε οι έλληνες είναι περίεργη περίπτωση και γενικότερα το έχουμε μέσα μας το να είμαστε drama whores πως να το κάνουμε. Δηλαδή και στο δημόσιο αν μπούν θα παραπονιούνται πως βαριούνται και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα αν μείνουν πάλι θα παραπονιούνται ότι κουράζονται. Οποτε καταλήγουμε ότι θέλουν να βρίσκονται κάπου που να παιρνουν καλά λεφτά χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα η έστω σχεδόν τίποτα. Η ιδανική λοιπόν εργασία για τον έλληνα είναι να είσαι συνταξιούχος.

----------


## anon

@flatrate Κάνεις ένα λάθος.... Εχεις δεί κάνα ΔΥ να γκρινιάζει και να παραπονιέται γιατί βαριέται;;;;; Γιατί όλους όσους ξέρω παραπονιούνται ότι ξεσκίζονται στην δουλειά!!!! Βέβαια οι περισσότεροι εξ αυτών δεν έχουν δεί τι σημαίνει δουλειά (στον ιδιωτικό τομέα), ή το έχουν επιμελώς καταχωνιάσει στο πισω μέρος του εγκεφάλου... Οσο για το συνταξιούχος, θα συμφωνήσω, αρκεί ναναι ικανοποιητική η σύνταξη, και όχι η σύνταξη φτώχιας (κοίτα να δείς, με τίποτε δεν ικανοποιούνται οι έλληνες)

----------


## yiapap

> Εχεις δεί κάνα ΔΥ να γκρινιάζει και να παραπονιέται γιατί βαριέται;;;;;


Όχι αλλά επειδή βαριέται γκρινιάζει για ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Από τον άθλιο καφέ του κυλικείου, έως τον απίστευτο φόρτο εργασίας που ανέφερες κι εσύ  :Smile:

----------


## flatrate

> Όχι αλλά επειδή βαριέται γκρινιάζει για ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Από τον άθλιο καφέ του κυλικείου, έως τον απίστευτο φόρτο εργασίας που ανέφερες κι εσύ


Σωστά. 

Παρολαυτά εγώ στη ζωή μου λειτουργούσα πάντα με διαφορετικό κανόνα όπως πιστεύω και οι περισσότεροι από εδώ μέσα που θέλουν να ειναι σωστοι με τον εαυτο τους, αλλα να το παίξουν και εκ του ασφαλούς.

Δηλαδή επειδή πεστο ζώδιο πεστο ιδιοσυγκρασία πεστο όπως διάολο θες, εγω τουλαχιστον νιώθω βαριά στο πετσί μου θεματα σχετικα με το δίκαιο και το αδικο, για αυτο το λόγο δεν θα μπορούσα ποτε να πατήσω επί πτωμάτων για μια θέση στο δημόσιο. Προτίμησα σαν επιλογή (ενώ υπήρχαν/υπάρχουν και άλλες) να ασχοληθώ με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα για καμια δεκαρια χρονια (10 χρονια με Βάλιουμ/Λεξοτανίλ κ Στεντόν) και έπειτα ακολουθώντας το δρόμο που άνοιξε ο παντοδύναμος (αλλος ενας που κρυβεται πισω απο το μπλε :Razz: ) να μπω στη γη της επαγγελίας κουβαλώντας βεβαια το σταυρο μου τόσα χρονια ;p

Διότι και το δημόσιο θέλει τον γερμανό του!

----------


## kennyyy

> @flatrate Κάνεις ένα λάθος.... Εχεις δεί κάνα ΔΥ να γκρινιάζει και να παραπονιέται γιατί βαριέται;;;;; Γιατί όλους όσους ξέρω παραπονιούνται ότι ξεσκίζονται στην δουλειά!!!! Βέβαια οι περισσότεροι εξ αυτών δεν έχουν δεί τι σημαίνει δουλειά (στον ιδιωτικό τομέα), ή το έχουν επιμελώς καταχωνιάσει στο πισω μέρος του εγκεφάλου... Οσο για το συνταξιούχος, θα συμφωνήσω, αρκεί ναναι ικανοποιητική η σύνταξη, και όχι η σύνταξη φτώχιας (κοίτα να δείς, με τίποτε δεν ικανοποιούνται οι έλληνες)




Off Topic


		 Είχα πετύχει ένα γνωστό μου που δουλεύει πλέον σε μεγάλη ΔΕΚΟ. Του φάνηκε αδιανόητο που ενώ διάβαζε περιοδικό στη δουλειά και δη τις μικρές αγγελίες του περιοδικού για να δει τι δουλειές υπάρχουν εκεί έξω του έκανε παρατήρηση το αφεντικό..Και ο ίδιος παραπονιότανε ότι δουλεύει full 8ωρο τη μέρα, απαράδεκτο δηλαδή!
A ναι και μετά από αυτό φυσικά έχει ακόμα δουλειά :Smile:

----------


## goforbet

διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον τα περισσότερα από αυτά που έχετε γράψει...από περιέργεια πόσα χρήματα παίρνει ένας τεχνικός Η/Υ ,πόσα ένας προγραμματιστής , πόσας ένας τεχνικός δικτύων. εντελώς από περιέργεια.

----------


## maik

> διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον τα περισσότερα από αυτά που έχετε γράψει...από περιέργεια πόσα χρήματα παίρνει ένας τεχνικός Η/Υ ,πόσα ένας προγραμματιστής , πόσας ένας τεχνικός δικτύων. εντελώς από περιέργεια.


Αναλογα το ποσο μουρη θα πουλησει στον χονδρεμπορο της λαχαναγορας.

----------


## kennyyy

> διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον τα περισσότερα από αυτά που έχετε γράψει...από περιέργεια πόσα χρήματα παίρνει ένας τεχνικός Η/Υ ,πόσα ένας προγραμματιστής , πόσας ένας τεχνικός δικτύων. εντελώς από περιέργεια.


Μακάρι να υπήρχε η "ταρίφα" να ξέραμε...
Ακόμα και για προγραμματιστές υπάρχει τρελλή διαφοροποίηση ανάλογα με το τι τελείωσε και το που δουλεύει ο καθένας.

----------


## flatrate

Τα περισσοτερα τα παιρνει ο μηχανικος (πε, τε) περι τα 1300+ πρωτο μισθο. Οι τεχνικοι Πληροφορικης (πε) περι τα 1000 πρωτο μισθο (οπου τους εχουν σαν αναλυτες συστηματων συνήθως). Στα υπολοιπα πε, τε περι τα 850.

----------


## Jazzer

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η περίπτωση που μια εταιρία πιέζεται πάρα πολύ λόγω κάποιου project να προσλάβει προσωπικό είτε για να καλύψει κενά που προέκυψαν από παραιτήσεις είτε διότι τα χρονοδιαγράμματα έχουν πάει πίσω. 
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η εταιρία θα πληρώσει όσο όσο, μας έτυχε πρόσφατα διότι χρειαστήκαμε προσωπικό γα το project εγκατάστασης νέου μηχανογραφικού συστήματος, οι χρόνοι πίεζαν αφόρητα και οι προσληφθέντες πληρώθηκαν αδρά.

----------


## anon

Yπάρχει ένα πολύ καλό βιβλίο που λέγεται The Mythical man month. Εχει επιβεβαιωθεί πολλάκις. Με απλά λόγια, η παραγωγικότητα στην πληροφορική δεν ακολουθεί γραμμική αύξηση σε σχέση με τον αριθμό των εμπλεκομένων, αλλά αντίστροφη λογαριθμική. Δηλαδή όσο και να βάζεις, δεν αυξάνεται παρα λίγο, όλο και πιο λίγο, και απο ένα σημείο και πέρα, δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας...

----------


## yiapap

> Τα περισσοτερα τα παιρνει ο μηχανικος (πε, τε) περι τα 1300+ πρωτο μισθο. Οι τεχνικοι Πληροφορικης (πε) περι τα 1000 πρωτο μισθο (οπου τους εχουν σαν αναλυτες συστηματων συνήθως). Στα υπολοιπα πε, τε περι τα 850.


Για εκτός Αθήνας αφαιρέστε 10-20%  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Και λίγα λές

----------


## flatrate

> Για εκτός Αθήνας αφαιρέστε 10-20%


Tι εννοεις? 

Τα λεφτά ειναι στανταρ αν σε προσλαβουν σαν μηχανικο τοσα θα παιρνεις (δεν ειναι στο χερι τους ευτυχως). Χωρια οτι οι μηχανικοι απο ΤΕΕ δουλευουν δεν δουλευουν το κοντερ γραφει (σε αντιθεση με τους μηχανικους τε).

----------


## yiapap

> Tι εννοεις? 
> 
> Τα λεφτά ειναι στανταρ αν σε προσλαβουν σαν μηχανικο τοσα θα παιρνεις (δεν ειναι στο χερι τους ευτυχως). Χωρια οτι οι μηχανικοι απο ΤΕΕ δουλευουν δεν δουλευουν το κοντερ γραφει (σε αντιθεση με τους μηχανικους τε).


Φυσικά και είναι στο χέρι τους! Τι θα κάνεις θα τους καταγγείλεις ότι δεν παίρνεις όσα προβλέπονται; Δηλαδή εσύ (θεωρώντας ότι είσαι στο ΤΕΕ) δεν έχεις φίλους που δουλεύουν με λιγότερα από αυτά που αναφέρεις;
Επίσης... δεν κατάλαβα το θέμα του κοντέρ... Τι γράφει; Το μόνο κοντέρ που ξέρω, είναι τα 6μηνα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ανεξαρτήτως αποδοχών και χωρίς φυσικά δικαίωμα για ταμείο ανεργίας!

<edit>Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... Βρε μπας και δουλέυεις στο Δημόσιο; Ναι... εκεί θα τα πάρεις... αλλά ξέρεις... δεν δουλεύουν όλoi με συμβάσεις αορίστου για τη χήνα με τα χρυσά αυγά  :Razz:

----------


## flatrate

> Φυσικά και είναι στο χέρι τους! Τι θα κάνεις θα τους καταγγείλεις ότι δεν παίρνεις όσα προβλέπονται; Δηλαδή εσύ (θεωρώντας ότι είσαι στο ΤΕΕ) δεν έχεις φίλους που δουλεύουν με λιγότερα από αυτά που αναφέρεις;


Στην εταιρια που δουλευω εγω εστω οχι με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις. Δηλαδη εναν φιλο πουχει τελειωσει εφαρμοσμενα μαθηματικα απο ΕΜΠ και τον εχουν σαν αναλυτη συστηματων και κατι αλλους που (στο συνολο τους ναι μεν αει) αλλα δεν ειναι μηχανικοι. Aποσο έχω ακούσει και τα πρόστιμα είναι μεγάλα για τέτοιες καταγγελίες οποτε φαντάζομαι 2-3 να το σφυρίξουν ότι λειτουργoυν έτσι η επιχείρηση πάεi περίπατο.




> Επίσης... δεν κατάλαβα το θέμα του κοντέρ... Τι γράφει; Το μόνο κοντέρ που ξέρω, είναι τα 6μηνα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ανεξαρτήτως αποδοχών και χωρίς φυσικά δικαίωμα για ταμείο ανεργίας!


E ναι βρε παιδί μου αυτό εννοούσα, ότι δηλαδή δουλεύεις δεν δουλεύεις εφόσον πληρώνεις τις εισφορές σου τα χρονια μετράνε συντάξιμα οποτε και το μισθολογικό προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα.




> <edit>Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... Βρε μπας και δουλέυεις στο Δημόσιο; Ναι... εκεί θα τα πάρεις... αλλά ξέρεις... δεν δουλεύουν όλoi με συμβάσεις αορίστου για τη χήνα με τα χρυσά αυγά


lol εχουμε καιρο για δημοσιο δεν θελω να αποκτήσω μπακα ακομα ούτε προγούλι 50χρoνου οτετζη.!! Eτσι κι αλλιως σκευτομαι σε κανα χρονο κατι μηπως την κανω προς εξωτερικο για μερικα χρονια (τριπλασιος μισθος ;D).

----------


## ibari

Το κακό με τους μηχανικούς του ΤΕΕ είναι ότι σου τραβάνε μια σύμβαση έργου (ωρομίσθιος), σε υποχρεώνουν να ανοίξεις βιβλία, δε σου πληρώνουν το τσμεδε, παίρνεις 11 μισθούς αντί για 14 και είναι και όλα νόμιμα. Φοριέται πολύ στη Θεσ/νίκη τώρα τελευταία.

----------


## yiapap

> Στην εταιρια που δουλευω εγω εστω οχι με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις. Δηλαδη εναν φιλο πουχει τελειωσει εφαρμοσμενα μαθηματικα απο ΕΜΠ και τον εχουν σαν αναλυτη συστηματων και κατι αλλους που (στο συνολο τους ναι μεν αει) αλλα δεν ειναι μηχανικοι. Aποσο έχω ακούσει και τα πρόστιμα είναι μεγάλα για τέτοιες καταγγελίες οποτε φαντάζομαι 2-3 να το σφυρίξουν ότι λειτουργoυν έτσι η επιχείρηση πάεi περίπατο.


Eμ, είδες τζάνουμ και γιαβρούμ και άλλες εκφάσεις εκτός_Αθηνών γιατί έκανα το σχόλιο για 10-20% μείον εκτός Αθηνών;
Για πάνε (μτφ. "πήγαινε") στην Καβάλα ή ακόμη και στη Θεσσαλονίκη να κάνεις καταγγελία. Για προσπάθησε να πας σε εταιρεία που ψάχνει "πληροφορικάριο" εκτός Αθηνών να δεις πόσο ελάχιστες είναι οι εξαιρέσεις... 
Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα μπρε (και σε αυτό το σημείο να προσθέσω *ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ*)

----------


## kennyyy

> Στην εταιρια που δουλευω εγω εστω οχι με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις. Δηλαδη εναν φιλο πουχει τελειωσει εφαρμοσμενα μαθηματικα απο ΕΜΠ και τον εχουν σαν αναλυτη συστηματων και κατι αλλους που (στο συνολο τους ναι μεν αει) αλλα δεν ειναι μηχανικοι. Aποσο έχω ακούσει και τα πρόστιμα είναι μεγάλα για τέτοιες καταγγελίες οποτε φαντάζομαι 2-3 να το σφυρίξουν ότι λειτουργoυν έτσι η επιχείρηση πάεi περίπατο.


Πρέπει να είσαι στην εξαίρεση της εξαιρέσεως, ω εξαίρεση! Αν ξέρω κόσμο από περιζήτητες σχολές πληροφορικής και μηχανικών Η/Υ που πέρνουν κάτω από τα βασικά του μηχανικού...Ακόμα και σε πολυεθνικές!
Και εσύ θες να φύγεις για τα ΕΕΕ; Κάτσε εκεί που είσαι, θα φύγεις και μετά θα θες να γυρίσεις και θα λες τι καλά που ήταν η εταιρεία που δούλευα! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink: 

υ.γ. Καλά, εσείς έχετε ΣΕΜΦίτη για αναλυτή συστημάτων, πόσο περισσότερο εξαίρεση μπορείτε να είστε!? :Razz:

----------


## flatrate

> Πρέπει να είσαι στην εξαίρεση της εξαιρέσεως, ω εξαίρεση! Αν ξέρω κόσμο από περιζήτητες σχολές πληροφορικής και μηχανικών Η/Υ που πέρνουν κάτω από τα βασικά του μηχανικού...Ακόμα και σε πολυεθνικές!
> Και εσύ θες να φύγεις για τα ΕΕΕ; Κάτσε εκεί που είσαι, θα φύγεις και μετά θα θες να γυρίσεις και θα λες τι καλά που ήταν η εταιρεία που δούλευα!


Δεν εχεις αδικο σε αυτα που λες απλα οταν φυγω προς τα εξω θα το κανω επειδη εχω και αλλα πραγματα στο μυαλο μου (οχι μονο εργασια). Παρολαυτα και η εταιρια σε στελνει απο μηνες εως χρονια εξω αμα το θελεις (με τριπλασιο σχεδον μισθο) αλλα ειναι πολυ μαυριλα και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα την παλεψεις.




> υ.γ. Καλά, εσείς έχετε ΣΕΜΦίτη για αναλυτή συστημάτων, πόσο περισσότερο εξαίρεση μπορείτε να είστε!?


Μα η σχολη αυτη παρολο που ειναι στο ΕΜΠ προοριζεται κυριως για ερευνα (ο φιλος μου εχει κανει και στο δημοκριτο μεταπτυχιακο) και παρολαυτα τον εχουν βαλλει σαν αναλυτη συστηματων (επειδη δυστηχως αυτη τη στιγμη ολοι απο την σχολη του την ιδια μοιρα εχουν αφου δεν ειναι μηχανικοι με σταμπα του τεε ακομα) και δουλευει πανω στο ενσυρματο sdh, οπτικες κλπ (οτι ναναι?). Πολυ τρεξιμο για ψίχουλα if you ask me, αλλα τι να κανεις η συγκεκριμενη σχολη ειναι μαυρη τρυπα.

Ολη η προηγουμενη φουρνιά από εμάς παντως μπήκε δημόσιο (άδειασε η εταιρία) χωρίς οι περισσότεροι καν να περασουν απο ΑΣΕΠ. Οποτε την εργασία εδώ την σκεφτόμαστε οι περισσότεροι σαν μια καλή προϋπηρεσία και έως εκεί. Δεν λεω μου εκατσε καλα, αλλα οι συνθηκες εργασιας ειναι λιγο πολυ ασχημες (σε σχεση με συναδελφους/μηχανικοι πεδιου απο αλλες χωρες εξωτερικου που κανουμε την ιδια δουλεια και ερχομαστε αμεσα σε επαφη μεταξυ μας). Ιδωμεν.

----------


## kennyyy

Το να πας έξω με κάποιες προοπτικές και κύκλο είναι από πολύ καλό εώς εξαιρετικό. Αυτό που έχουν κάνει όμως γνωστοί μου, μια μέρα να τους πούνε σήκω και πήγαινε στην τάδε πόλη στην Αγγλία, Γαλλία για Χ μήνες εώς χρόνια, ε δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ! Φτάνεις σε μια πόλη, δεν ξέρεις κανέναν και ο μόνος σου κύκλος είναι η δουλειά! :Sad:  
Αν έτσι εννοείς την μαυρίλα, 1000% μαζί σου.
Για το ΣΕΜΦΕ καλά το λες, προορίζεται! Κάνουν χειρότερα μαθηματικά από τους μαθηματικούς και χειρότερη φυσική από τους φυσικούς με τα ίδια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα! Σε 10-20 χρόνια που θα υπάρχει (ελπίζω!) πεδίο έρευνας για applied sciences engineers θα αξίζει με τα χίλια και όχι μόνο το 17+ που είχε σαν βάση στο ΕΜΠ, ίσως και παραπάνω.
Απλά για σήμερα μου έκανε εντύπωση που βρήκε τέτοια θέση γιατί από όσους ξέρω απο ΣΕΜΦΕ μέσα στην μαυρίλα είναι! Καθηγητές Δημοσίου το 90% ενώ τους λέγανε ότι θα γίνουν super engineers! :Sad: 
p.s. μήπως είσαι ASE?:P

----------


## flatrate

> Το να πας έξω με κάποιες προοπτικές και κύκλο είναι από πολύ καλό εώς εξαιρετικό. Αυτό που έχουν κάνει όμως γνωστοί μου, μια μέρα να τους πούνε σήκω και πήγαινε στην τάδε πόλη στην Αγγλία, Γαλλία για Χ μήνες εώς χρόνια, ε δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ! Φτάνεις σε μια πόλη, δεν ξέρεις κανέναν και ο μόνος σου κύκλος είναι η δουλειά! 
> Αν έτσι εννοείς την μαυρίλα, 1000% μαζί σου.


Σαφως φιλε μου. Προσφατα εστειλαν (πριν ενα μηνα γυρισε) εναν φιλο μου στο μπαχρέι  για 2 μηνες εκει να δεις ποσο μαυριλα ειχε. Η μυστικη αστυνομια εκει μπορει να σου κανει ντου απο παντου ακομα και αν καπνιζεις δημοσίως. Δεν συζηταω για τα υπολοιπα (φαγητο, κουραση/δεν εχουν εκει κενα, ευθύνη κλπ)




> Για το ΣΕΜΦΕ καλά το λες, προορίζεται! Κάνουν χειρότερα μαθηματικά από τους μαθηματικούς και χειρότερη φυσική από τους φυσικούς με τα ίδια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα! Σε 10-20 χρόνια που θα υπάρχει (ελπίζω!) πεδίο έρευνας για applied sciences engineers θα αξίζει με τα χίλια και όχι μόνο το 17+ που είχε σαν βάση στο ΕΜΠ, ίσως και παραπάνω..


Sure thing, εγω προσωπικα δινω respect σε οποιον τελειωνει την σχολη αυτη. Οι ηλεκτρολογοι ειναι της πλακας μπροστα στο θεωρητικο υποβαθρο που εχουν οσοι αποφοιτουν απο αυτη την σχολη στην ωρα τους (το ιδιο και για οσους τελειωνουν computer science στην κρητη). Για να καταλάβεις για τι άτομα μιλάμε (όπου φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις ήδη) ο φίλος μου τελειωσε στην ώρα την σχολη του και μετά πήγε δημόκριτο και αντί να κάτσει να κάνει νανοδιαταξεις που ηταν το ενα μεταπτυχιακό αυτος συνεχισε στο δευτερο (λιγοτερο καλη εργασιακη επιλογη) πανω στην φυσική! hahahahahaha




> Απλά για σήμερα μου έκανε εντύπωση που βρήκε τέτοια θέση γιατί από όσους ξέρω απο ΣΕΜΦΕ μέσα στην μαυρίλα είναι! Καθηγητές Δημοσίου το 90% ενώ τους λέγανε ότι θα γίνουν super engineers!


Ναι για την καυλα τους πανε οι περισσοτεροι οπου την τελειωνουν πιστευω. Απο εκει και περα υπαρχουν και αυτοι που διαβαζοντας το "μετα το λυκειο, τι?" εντυπωσιαστικαν με αυτο που ονομαζεται ερευνα (υπαρχει αληθεια τετοιο πραγμα? ολα αντιγραφη στην αντιγραφη ειναι). 




> p.s. μήπως είσαι ASE?:P


AΣΕ όπως λέμε ase.gr ?

Βλεπεις μια διαφημιση αριστερα στο φορουμ?

Εκει.

 :Embarassed:

----------

